# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Re: Chien épagneul breton trouvé sur la route - Tarbes (65)

## Noisette

Merci pour l'explication !   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## breton67

je réponds un peu tardivement moral    ::   ::   ::   comme si les deces de ces derniers jours ne suffisaient pas hier soir je suis allée me remonter le moral sur les adoptés et vlan Everett est de retour 
du coup suis allée au lit en me jurant que RESCUE FINI trop de peine 
mais ce matin .....;et me revoilou je souhaite que ce petit ne reparte pas en pension et j éspere 
Noisette pour les légumes popo,    :Embarrassment: k:  les asperges les haricots verts aussi 
il y a longtemps une collegue de travail a sa petite qui avait avalé une punaise ,pas la bete mais le clou, a l hopital ils surveillaient et on ne lui donnait que ces aliments là   :hein2:  c est sorti par les voies naturelles 
Chinnoka m a donné un conseil précieux   ::    de l huile de parafine bon les loulous vont courir un peu mais entre deux maux .........
popo il est bon ce gateau ,pas calorique pour un sou    ::   ?Comment vont les    ::  
Fabie tu n en rates pas une non plus 
ça me rappelle le jour ou j ai voulu couper les griffes au canari de la famille  :lol2:  j étais déja a l époque myope a faire con,curence a une taupe ça n as pas raté le premier coup et javais entaillé le petit vaisseau   ::   ::  
le ciel soit loué j avais une pommade cicatrisante sous la main

----------


## breton67

tellement a coté de la plaque en fin limier une heure apres la 1ere recherche je suis ressortie et là 2 cacas mais friables comme du sable et plein d os de vrais poignards    ::   donc pour finir ce devait quand meme etre GUEN  :grrr:et ce sont les autres qui ont eu droit aux poireaux  :kao2:  par contre si deux ont un peu tiqués ils ont avalé mais Goupil prenait délicatement les légumes et les posait a coté de la gamelle un peu de jus de roti et hop    :Embarrassment: k: 
FABIE merci pour ton truc je vais me noter cela comment vont la patoune ?tu eviteras de raconter les conneries des loulous de Moussy et des miens a ton gros s il se met a voler lui aussi    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

nickel la patoune ca a cicatricé impecc et pourtant elle court , et joue dans le gravier a bloc ,( permanganate de potassium j ai payé ca 30 cts le sachets mmais si on prend une boite entiere ca revient peut etre moins cher , ) pour les poireaux , j avais vu ca aussi quand j ai cherché  , moi jamais de la vie ils les boufferaient ,si je mets du jus de viande dans lequel j ai fait tourner des haricots , s il ne doit y en avoir qu un il restera au fond de la gamelle   :lol2:   pour everett j ai pas vu  je vais lire  soigne bien tes gros ,
, a plus    ::

----------


## chanloue

> Je ne connaissais pas le truc des poireaux...Ca fait quoi les poireaux ?
> 
> Encore faudrait-il que j'arrive à les faire avaler à mes chiens, ces poireaux !!!    .


les poireaux servent à envelopper les os qui risqueraient de rester bloqués et permettent ainsi une évacuation sans risque...

----------


## breton67

coucou CHANLOUE   ::   comment vas tu ?

----------


## moussy

Je ne connaissais pas le truc des poireaux ! 

C'est bon à savoir !

 Ici aussi la tendance est aux bêtises ! Pour l'instant rien de catstrophique sauf que Mr Rusco a décidé de détterrer les thuyas de la haie devant la maison !


Breton comment vont tes diables ?

 ::

----------


## chanloue

coucou Breton, ça va merci... toi aussi malgré les épopées quotidiennes ??  (je suis les épisodes de tes crapules... et je souris souvent... mais je constate qu ils ne t épargnent pas beaucoup... ce sont des aventures plus drôles chez toi que chez soi !! mais qu est ce qu on les aime nos crapouillots...)

----------


## breton67

faut dire qu on ne s ennuie pas    ::  
avec ceux de Chinooka et les miens on se demande qui décrochera le pompom pour les conneries 
et c est vrai nos crapouillots   ::   comme tu dis on les aime    ::   meme si je rale dix fois par jour je n échangerais mes loulous pour rien au monde 
me demande apres qui je pourrais raler sinon????????

----------


## Noisette

::    En effet...

Sur ta moitié, peut-être ???   ::

----------


## breton67

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   je l avais mis mais effacé   ::   ::   le pauvre apres tout ce que ces fichus monstres lui, font voir    ::  
 aujourd hui fin de semaine je recapapitule   ::   un demi brie un boursain et escaloppes de dinde  j allais les préparer pour Lutin qui ne mange que cela ,un des gamins m appelle ..........retour a la cuisine ,trop tard  :lol2:  .Petit bout était en train de lecher l emballage mais ???
lcette nuit je saurais le nom du coupable  :grrr:   je ne peux quand meme pas les priver tous de gamelle ?????
va falloir que je fasse un appel aux dons   ::

----------


## le speedygonzales

Waouh je découvre le post............. incroyable.....................ils ont l'air tellement heureux.....
 mais d'où vous vient cette passion pour les épagneuls bretons?

----------


## breton67

j ai mon ti MILOU :   ::   IL était croisé épagneul et loulou teigneux comme un loulou et doux comme un épagneul 
mon mari  étant originaire du sud ouest  j en voyais des petits bretonset ma foi    ::  
quand Milou est parti j  ai mis des mois a reprendre pied et en sa mémoire j ai juré plus jamais de bébés chiens a la maison 
mo,n amie qui savait que les épagneuls me plaisait est venue me dire qu a la spa de Strasbourgil y en avait un 
pigaillou est entré dans ma vie ;
tous mes chiens sont adorables mais lui ce n était pas un chien c était unvrai bébé ,battu par un chasseur il avait un besoin de calins sans fin 
pour mon malheur je ne l ai gardé que 5 ans une insufisance rénale me l as pris et depuis je n adopte plus que des épagneuls   :hein2: 
ils sont adorables facétieux comme des petits lutins et quand en ballade ils chassent c est un régal
PRISCA ET SCHWEPPES sont a coté d eux des modeles de sagesse heureusement   ::

----------


## le speedygonzales

et ben... je suis sans voix... moi pour être franche avant je n'étais pas du tout mais alors pas du tout épagneul, c'est bien simple je ne jurais que par les husky! Quand je suis devenue bénévole au refuge de Cholet je m'étais dit que dans quelques années j'y adopterai certainement un jeune husky... Tu parles! 9 mois après je repartai avec un épagneul français de 6 ans passé! 

C'est vrai qu'ils sont désarçonnants... ils paient pas de mine comme ça, on se dit ouai ben c'est des chiens de chasse quoi, alors que c'est avant tout des boules de câlins très très proches de leurs maîtres! Et aujourd'hui je sais que j'aurai été malheureuse avec un husky, et lui aussi certainement, c'est peut être très beau ça c'est sur, mais ce n'est pas du tout le caractère que je recherchais. C'est pour ça qu'il ne faut pas choisir un chien sur son physique! Enfin quand même si quelqu'un m'avait dit tu repartiras avec un épagneul français je lui aurai rigolé au nez!    ::  

Et tous des rescapés vos loulous et bien chapeau breton! Ils en ont de la chance vos loulous! Mais vu leur tête au vu des photos il semblerait qu'ils en aient conscience    ::

----------


## breton67

merci et bienvenue on prends les épagneuls français aussi   ::   ::

----------


## breton67

ils sont toujours fatigués 
BAMBOU me colle le plus pres possible ,mais Bambou lui sort d une fourrière doncun passé sans doute pas tres rose  tandis que Petit Bout lui était tres jeune lorsque Melouille l a récupéré sur la route 
il est le seul de mes loulous qui n a aucune peur et a un culot formidable il n a pas eu de passé comme les autres qui ont des passifs tres lourds pour eux 
la reponsable de la spa ma dit que tibou aucun probleme il s est approché mais pour mon petit Bambou  :non:   ::  
je pense que demain ils iront mieuwx ah s ils pouvaient parler nos louous

----------


## poppo

Heureuse de savoir que toute la famille va mieux   :Embarrassment: k:  La voiture c'est bête mais ce n'est que de la tôle....

Petit conseil par contre, même si là ils sont fatigués et te collent, garde les encore plus à l'oeil que d'habitude car ils t'ont fait le coup 2 fois en même pas un mois et ils ont gouté à la liberté sans conditions.......

le coup du t-shirt........   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Bisous!!  :bisous2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

bon j ai pas trouvé de velo dans mon budget   le mec qui est un copain m a dit tu viens trop tard depuis jeudi on a eu des occases pas possible en vélo de femme a moins de 50 euros , du coup je suis allée en face a la jardinerie acheté quelques plantouilles pour mes pots ,un jolie dipladenia  qui resiste beaucoup l été , tres peu d eau et du soleil c est pas donné  5 euros la plante de 20 cm mais bon a priori ca pousse assez vite , ils faisaient une promo 20 euros les 5 ( trop cher pour moi ), j ai un peu arrangé mon jardin , j ai besoin de m occuper l esprit , un copain de mon forum de velo vient de perdre sa toutoune , il y a 3 semaines , et vu qu il s est fait viré du forum de vélo (pour rien mais le modoo est special ) certains ont le droit d insulter tout le monde et passe a travers et pour mon copain c est pas passé   bref je crois qu il a pris conscience que des animaux avaient besoin de nous , il m a envoyé un lien vers clic animaux .com mais je clique deja tout les jours 
je l ai encouragé a se rendre en refuge , il y a de quoi faire , il passait beaucoup de temps sur le forum , habitant en bretagne , quand il pleut pas de velo ,du coup il a du temps , sa pépette lui manque beaucoup , je lui ai dit que s il voulait adopter il y a beaucoup de loulous  qui ont besoin , sa princesse a eu une belle vie dans une belle maison avec un gd jardin , la douleur est encore tres forte mais je crois qu il aime trop les animaux pour ne plus en prendre ,comme moi sauf que moi je dois attendre   de savoir ou je vais atterir quand je serai sure de ne plus rester ici bon allez bises

----------


## breton67

:bisous3:  il doit etre là quelque part Fabienne ce loulou qui t attends lui aussi sans savoir que de ton coté tu as besoin de lui 
et ce jour là nous serons nombreuses a mettre la   ::   ::   ::  
m en choisirais une belle dansun catalogue pour les jeunes    ::  
il n y a pas longtemps j ai eu un catalogue pour en gros les femmes d un certain age 
non mais j ai classé a la verticale en disant a mon mari ça c est pour les bonnes femmes de 50 ans 
toujours le mot pour rire lui ,il m a fait remarquer que je dépassais les 60 blail   ::

----------


## chanloue

ho oui, Fabienne, malgré toute ta peine (je ne veux pas être pessimiste mais... qui ne te quittera plus... je connais trop ça...) un jour tu verras celui ou celle qui s imposera à toi pour faire équipe avec toi, et tu te battras pour le rapatrier vers toi, lui trouvant toutes les qualités et les excuses même et surtout s il a des réactions bizarres dues à son passé difficile... courage...
bonne nuit chez la famille Breton... chic, c est le moment où enfin Sonja doit pouvoir souffler sans hésiter, sans redouter les cata de ses loupiots adorés (même si pas toujours adorables !!)

----------


## breton67

bonjour a toutes oui la nuit a été bonne ,la journée ma foi pas de promenades j ai trop peur meme en roulant doucement que l un deux saute par la lunette arrière   :saute2: 
si un chien passe sur le trottoir j ai toute la meute a part les papys qui vont   ::  
BAMBOU lui est vraiment choqué il, il attends que je vienne avec lui pour faire pipi dans le jardin 
quand au bébé gaté de la troupe ,lui pete le feu  :banane:  !le pauvre Schweppes qui est son souffre douleur favori a fini d etre tranquille    ::  
bonne journée a toutes   :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

salut , oui répare ils sont pas a un jour prés ce serait le bouquet final si tu perds les 6 par la fenetre   fait un calinou a bambou , une chance qu ils soient restés ensembles si c est tibou qui menait la danse j imagine comme il a du s accrocher bambou derriere

----------


## Chinooka

> salut , oui répare ils sont pas a un jour prés ce serait le bouquet final si tu perds les 6 par la fenetre


  ::

----------


## krysduv

et ba ca rigole bien "ici"........   ::  

bon heureuse que tes loulous soient rentrés au bercail, quels chenapans, je te jure!!!!!!

bibi a vous toutes... et aux bretons vagabonds   ::    krys

----------


## breton67

::   ::   :amour:  Christine

----------


## siju

Coucou breton,
Alors tes loustics ont "digéré" leur promenade? Le bébé gâté ... va falloir lui mettre un bracelet électronique !   :lol2:   J'espère pour toi que leur soif d'aventure est satisfaite pour un bon moment !!
Caresses à toute la troupe et    ::    à toi

----------


## breton67

::   merci siju 
la vie reprends son cours 
aujourd hui je vais enfin avoir ma voiture de réparée alors demain vive les ballades 
aujourdui grosse fatigue  sans douter le contre coup    ::   et puis Goupil avait une diarhée importante donc véto , piqure ,et traitement 
ça allait mieux et hier rebelotte retraitement et ce matin rien d autre a faire que de courir apres pour voir s il y a du mieux 
comme le jeune homme est pudique   :grrr:  .........il a fallu ruser lui unti mieux par contre Prisca une cata 
ce doit etre une gastro je n en sais vraiment rien mais TIBOU en vacances Pollen pendant le trajet..............
.si ju comment vont ton chat et ton loulou ?  :hein2:

----------


## Daysie433

coucou sonja,

décidément tu n'arrêtes pas avec tes loulous, la facture de véto bonjour.........je viens de mettre des photos et des nouvelles de mon petit bouchon Lotus qui lutte pour rester avec nous sur son post :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t147458p18 ... re#7223487


j'espère que cette gastro collective de tes petits va s'arrêter car pas drôle pour toi   :?  ni eux.

alors tu récupères de ta grande frayeur ?? j'imagine ton stress et ta peur, tu as encore eu de la chance qu'ils restent ensemble tous les deux.

ils t'en font voir de toutes les couleurs tes voyous   ::  

heureusement qu'on les aime   ::  

je te souhaite une bonne journée  :bisous2:

----------


## siju

Ma pauvre breton, c'est ce qui s'appelle être dans la me...    :jesors: 
Ici c'est pas beaucoup mieux dans un autre style, ma bidulette a beaucoup de mal à supporter sa collerette (la première nuit elle l'avait déjà enlevée d'ailleurs), elle se cogne dans tout, se frotte à tout pour essayer de s'en débarrasser .... et on en a pour 12 jours !! Pour la pupuce, on attend les résultats des analyses laboratoires mais comme le véto était optimiste, on essaie de l'être aussi. 
Quand notre nouveau bébé sera arrivée de son Espagne natale (le 21mai), je ferai un topic sur la famille (ça ne va pas être triste !) mais je ne sais pas bien où le caser.
Passe quand même une bonne journée et repose-toi ... avant les ballades de demain 
 ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

ma pauvre breton mais mets leur un bouchon de champagne au c-l 
 je te les garde   merde j ai pas prevu j aurai qu un bouchon de rosé  , aujourdh ui c est mon anniversaire , je vais me gniasquer   non je blague 

 pas eu trop de temps pour passer sur les posts en plus j ai eu  une baisse de moral   un coureur cycliste belge  qui court avec mon filleul  s est tué  au tour d italie , il est tombé dans une descente   26 ans  papa en septembre , je me disais mon dieu moi qui regarde les courses a la télé  ,voir son mari , son fils ou quelqu un de sa famille mourir en direct ca doit etre terrible , il etait la couché par terre a vivre ses dernieres minutes c est insupportable de penser a ca , 

si ce soir vous savez pas quoi regarder a téle  regardez ," des racines et des ailes "sur la 2 ou  la 3 je sais plus, vous verrez ou j habite , c est sur aix en pce , la montagne ste victoire que vous verrez , j etais juste au pied il y a 3 ans encore j ouvrais les volets et je la voyais , la je suis a 5 kms d elle  mais je la vois encore ,
bon je vais finir mon souper les pts arrivent pour manger ce soir et j ai encore 2 bricoles a cuisiner

----------


## breton67

:alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  bon anniversaire ma Fabie quand je pense que je me le suis noté et qu avec mes merdeux c est le cas de le dire   :humour:  j ai oublié 
je vais t envoyer mes deux bretons et tu sais en les attelant a une carriole tu pourras te passer de ton vélo    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Noisette

Pour toi Fabienne, bien sincèrement !

----------


## vidau fabienne

les filles je suis trop contente j ai eu un cadeau d anniversaire velours  a été retrouvée apres 1 mois et demi   va falloir que je l ouvre le rosé   , on y a pas touché , merci  pour vos voeux

----------


## poppo

Comme d'habitude on   :alcool:  :alcool:  sur le post de Breton    ::  
Non mais sans blaque, Fabie,  bonne anniversaire  , de tout coeur avec toi    ::   ::  

Sonja, qu'est ce qu'il se passe en Alsace? Tu leur a donné trop de tes délicieux sablés ( au beurre  :bave:  )a manger?
Mets les tous sous Smecta, 1 sachet 2 fois par jour jusqu'a amélioration   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## vidau fabienne

une personne qui se reconnaitra m a annoncé aussi une merveilleuse nouvelle   bonne route au loulou concerné   c est trop bon

----------


## breton67

t as fini de faire des mysteres ?ou tu causes ou je charge la meute et débarques chez toi ??????
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   Fabienne lache le morceaux sinon tu bne pourras pas dormir    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

non je peux rien dire sur ce coup  , tu peux lacher les fauves et tout ce que tu veux ,je serai une tombe ,

----------


## breton67

::   ::   ::  
 :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  ?pas non plus ????
alors   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ou encore 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an:  ??????,   ::   ::   ?alors  :tire3:  :tire3:  :tire3:  :tire3:  ?????????????
bon alors   :dodo: 
bonne nuit FABIE    ::   et encore de gros bisous pour tes 20ans

----------


## vidau fabienne

la louloute velours qui a ete retrouvée est couverte de tiques et de puces   mais ca a l air d aller plutot bien , comme je le disais  y a pas un controle qui permet de controler si ces saloperies de tiques risquent d avoir contaminé velours comme tibou ou bambou , si c est possible peut etre vaut mieux prevenir que guerir

----------


## siju

Il fait bien calme par ici !! Pas de nouvelles? 
J'espère que les gastros se sont calmées et que les ballades n'ont pas été trop "sportives" !   :lol2: 
 ::    breton

----------


## Wilo

un peu en retard mais Fabienne me pardonnera    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
joyeux anniversaire   :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool:  :alcool: 
et comme cadeaux, beaucoup beaucoup de   :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  :bulldog:  et   :kao8:  :kao8:  :kao8:  :kao8:  :kao8:  :kao8:  :kao8:  :kao8:  de sauvés    ::   ::   ::   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :calinou:  :calinou:  :calinou:

----------


## siju

Oupsssss oui... tellement étonnée du calme, j'ai oublié   :bouletjour: 
BON ANNIVERSAIRE Fabienne (que je ne connais pas mais que je lis beaucoup !   :lol2:  )

----------


## vidau fabienne

merci les filles oui 54 ans , bonne mere une vraie vieille   , alors y en a qui ont regardé des racines et des ailes hier soir zavez vu ou j habite , a un moment ils ont fait un plan sur la place de la mairie , les maisons autour de la place , , j ai cru qu on allait finir  par voir mon fils a poil dans son appart passer derriere ses fenetres

----------


## breton67

ce matin on la attendu cette ballade   :hein2: 
mais depuis quelques temps des gros bateaux blancs s arretent le matin a MA digue et les passagers descendent et prennent un bus qui les attends 
donc il me faut attendre que tout ce monde soit reparti car cela m étonneraient que ces personnes bien habillées prennent du plaisir a voir une meute de 8 loulous leur tomber dessus en aboyant comme des cinglés d autantp^lus que GOUPIL qui est tres peureux ,du moment qu ily a la meute là il aurait plutot tendance a chiquer    ::  
alors il nous faut attendre le  bon moment pour y aller et ce matin un peu avant le départ la pluie s est mise a tomber a verse    ::   j en aurais pleuré apres la pluie s est calmée mais il était l heure de chercher les gamins a l école 
ras la casquette des contre temps   :grrr:  j ai interet a me cramponner a la rampe demain pour descendre les marches quand ils auront compris qu enfin ils pourront anouveau courir 
54 ans Fabie    :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:  bienvenue chez les mamies bientot    ::  
 siju difficile de ne pas la connaitre notre FABIE championne du remonte moral    ::

----------


## siju

Coucou breton,
J'espère que le soleil est revenu sur l'Alsace comme il est revenu ici après les orages d'hier et que tu vas enfin pouvoir "prudemment" balader toute la troupe    :Embarrassment: k: 
Moral en demi-teinte ce matin, le petit Cesar   
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t321654-ce ... ight=cesar
a dû être endormi    ::     Pauvre petit coeur victime de gens .... (je préfère ne pas mettre la suite !)   :grrr: 
Bonne journée à toi et à tous tes loulous.    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

pauvre petit pere j avais vu les jolis photos avant apres de cette pte misére , il etait devenu si mignon et si joli dans le jardin avec son copain , il souffrait je crois ,   malgré l operation ,
 césar , des gens   ont voulu t aider , tu n as pas eu la force de te battre mais tu as eu quelques temps de bonheur et tu es surement parti le coeur plein d amour  et avec le souvenir des caresses des gens qui voulaient te sauver , 
pour le reste j espere que la sortie des  gros de breton sera cool  et que breton va pas finir a l eau  ,si vous voulez voir comment certaines ballades se finissent  pour des mamans il faut aller sur le post de celor , sacré http://rescue.forumactif.com/t319045...ighlight=celorbonhomme , moi je sais pas si j aurai eu le courage de sa maman

----------


## Chinooka

Avec retard, un très heureux anniversaire Fabienne !!! Avec retard mais à ma décharge, j'ai eu mon bricoleur pendant deux jours et j'ai été privée d'ordi pendant un bon moment lors du démontage de mon vieux bureau et du montage du nouveau mercredi et hier, mise en place de tous les câbles... un vrai casse-tête chinois et nettoyage du mur et du radiateur aux endroits inaccessibles avec mon ancien bureau. Je ferai des photos que je mettrai sur le topic de Norvège plus tard parce que j'ai aussi 20 kg de viande à cuire et découper pour la meute.

Donc !!! avec 48 h de retard mais avec tout mon coeur :


[center:ckp7lymd][/center:ckp7lymd]


Et aussi... y'a pas de raisons que je ne participe pas    ::  


[center:ckp7lymd][/center:ckp7lymd]

----------


## vidau fabienne

merci regine dis donc si t es ok j ai du ménage a faire ici aussi comment va aladine  
 ,je ne sais pas si tu as lu plus haut mon neveu a perdu un de ses amis belges en course au tour d italie , ca nous a fichu un sacré coup au moral , dur dur apres ca de regarder du velo a la télé ,wouter weylandt   26 ans ,

----------


## Chinooka

> Moral en demi-teinte ce matin, le petit Cesar   
> http://rescue.forumactif.com/t321654-ce ... ight=cesar
> a dû être endormi       Pauvre petit coeur victime de gens .... (je préfère ne pas mettre la suite !)   :grrr:


Où as-tu vu que ce petit bout a été endormi ? je viens de lire le topic dans les appels aux dons, je ne vois rien ?

----------


## vidau fabienne

moi non plus je n ai pas vu qu il avait ete endormi mais je pense que poppo a peut etre des sources

----------


## Chinooka

Oui Fabienne pour le jeune cycliste belge, on en a beaucoup parlé sur les chaînes belges. C'est terrible et il allait être papa dans quelques mois   ::  

Aladine va bien, elle a passé deux journées exécrables quand mon bricoleur était là, la pauvre ne savait plus où se mettre même que son studio avait déménagé sur la terrasse   :lol2:

----------


## siju

En fait, je le suivais aussi sur réflexe adoption
http://reflexeadoption.forumactif.fr/t8 ... ans#168037
C'est là que je l'ai appris    ::

----------


## poppo

> moi non plus je n ai pas vu qu il avait ete endormi mais je pense que poppo a peut etre des sources



Fabienne , tu dois confondre ......je connaissais même pas le sujet, je viens de le lire!  :hein2:

----------


## poppo

Je viens de relire le sujet une 2e fois......il y a un lien facebook......c'est là qu'on nous apprend la triste nouvelle   ::  
Vole petit    ::   si seulement tu auras jamais recontrer cette "FA"   :grrr:  :grrr: 
J'espère qu'ils n'auront pas la conscience tranquille.....  :non:  de plus en plus de "FA" qui n'en sont pas.........;suis dégouté!!!!

----------


## vidau fabienne

oups excuse poppo effectivement j ai confondu avec catoune 13 qui etait sur le sujet et qui a un avatar un peu comme le tien , pt loulou noir , du coup ca m a trompé , mille excuses

----------


## breton67

::   j avais lu le message siju mais cela m a secouée au point de ne meme plus avoir envie de poster  
 ::   petit bonhomme
il y a des joies dans la PA mais dieu que de tristesse ,si au moins il y avait une petite lueur pour qu une fois on puisse parler d amélioration mais toujours et encore la cruauté et l imbécilité humaine   :grrr: 
Fabienne oui c est terrible mourir a cet age là ne devrait pas etre permis  :non
pauvre ALADINE ?elle finira par devenir une vraie glu mais elle met le temps ,pas pressée la fifille elle a du trinquer la petite    ::

----------


## breton67

en ce moment je pense tres fort a siju qui doit etre dans tous ces états 
une nouvelle louloutte arrive chez elle   ::   ::   ::   ::    comme j aimerais etre a sa place    ::  
je croise tres fort les doigts pour que tout se passe bien   :Embarrassment: k: 
de mon cotéc pas de grosses betises 
a part GUEN :  :lol2:  qui comme d hab a encore fait un sort a la poubelle 
je vais finir parmettre une tapette a souris   :grrr:  non je riglole   ::   j étais occupée dehors lorsque j ai vu un sachet sur le gazon  :hein:  je rentre dare dare et nom d un chien le contenu de la poubelle éparpillé   :grrr:  des coquilles d oeufs    :Embarrassment: k:  sur le sol que j avais  déja lavé deux fois aujourd hui
le temps de ramasser je sors et je vois mon Guen debout devant la cheminée du jardin entrain de croquer un morceau de charbon de bois qui devait avoir gardé le gout du poulet de midi .;
c est quand meme lui a part Tibou le plus grand betassou de la meute tu marches et le seul qui pose une pate sur l arrirere de la chaussure c est GUEN ,je prépare les gamelles c est Guen qui pleure d impatience' et 6 loulous sur huit hurlent leur joie d aller promener dans la voiture bonjour les oreilles    ::   ,le seul qui brame au retour c est encore GUEN   :hein2: 
il est infernal un sac a betises mais d un autre coté il est vraiment unpetit coeur débordant d amour 
 quand il arrive je met un oreiller sur ma tete car bonjour le coup de patte    ::   t en prends un sur l oeil et tun vois un feu d artifice 
j éspere que siju aura le temps de mettre un ti mot 
bon dimanche a toutes    ::

----------


## siju

Je suis làààààààà    ::    Alors la miss est donc arrivée, elle est mignonne comme tout (je mettrais des photos demain), elle est identique à la photo d'Espagne



Elle s'est bien entendue avec ses nouveaux frère et soeurs. Avec les chats, elles les ignore mais eux sont "légèrement réticents"   :lol2: 
Côté propreté, c'est pas ça mais on fera son éducation    ::  
Y a une chose qui me tracasse, j'ai vu qu'elle avait du sang dans les selles donc lundi à la première heure ... direction véto !
Merci ma breton de m'offrir l'hospitalité pour l'accueil de notre puce !!    ::  
Caresses à la troupe et bisous à toi.

----------


## breton67

l un de mes breton m a fait cela 
j ai paniquée et direct veto 
le sang était clair donc m a t on dit de ne pas m inquieter ,le sang aurait été noir    ::  
pour finir mon Lutin avait une sacrée gastro et irritation du tube digestif 
cela pour te rassurer ,mais bien sur chaque cas est différent alors il vaut mieux consulter bien sur 
pourquoi faut il toujours qu il y ait un ti quelque chose qui gache la joie   :lol2: 
ele est toute mignonne   :amour3:  et a un petit air tout doux 
bienvenue a cette puce qui n a pas du avoir une belle vie   :calinou:  :calinou:  :calinou:  :calinou:

----------


## moussy

Elle est toute mignonne la nouvelle petite puce à Siju ! Elle vient d'où cette jolie pépétte ?

Ma Breton je suis toujours pliée de rire quand je vois toutes les bêtises que tes loulous peuvent inventer !  Ici c'est trop calme ! Rusco ne sais pas ce que c'est les bêtises !

Bisous pour toi et calins aux toutous

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh quelle est belle la pépette ,   voila je crois que si un jour je reprends un loulou c est le genre quez je voudrai , pas trop grande , des cheveux dans les yeux , un peu griffon , pt berger 
moi aussi je suis de nouveau gd mere , il s appelle dorcel ( pour les non initiés , ( breton doit savoir elle ) dorcel est le nom d un producteur de films pornos   , c est le pt malou a mon fils  il a a peu pres 2 mois , j ai que cette photo pour le moment

----------


## vidau fabienne

il a les yeux bleus de sa gd mere  
 3 semaines sans mon gros

----------


## siju

Oh Fabienne qu'il est beau !!!   :amour3:   A voir son regard, je pense que ce sera un fameux chenapan !    ::  

Merci moussy    ::    la puce vient de la perrera qui ferme.

Alors chose promise chose due, voici (en primeur    ::    ) les premières photos :


J'arrive à Montelimar et je fais connaissance avec mon nouveau popa !

----------


## siju

Purée, les émotions ça creuse !


Je trouve qu'on n'est pas trop mal ici !!

----------


## siju

Oupss un bug dans mes photos    ::  
Je ne sais pas pourquoi il ne veut pas de ma dernière photo, tant pis je réessaierai plus tard.

Ma breton, un grand merci pour ton hospitalité !!


 ::

----------


## siju

Ca y est il l'a acceptée !!

----------


## vidau fabienne

celle la aussi a une sacré bouille de canaille ,   a toi la belle vie louloute   , t aurais pu plus mal tomber ,trop contente pour elle , elle est juste magnifique j adore sa bouille

----------


## vidau fabienne

elle a l air en bonne santé , joli poil

----------


## breton67

coucou siju comment va la petite ce soir ?elle doit se sentir au paradis    ::

----------


## siju

Elle va bien, elle s'est découvert une passion irrésistible pour mes pantoufles !   :lol2:   Elle a aussi chipé les jouets des chats, une chaussette de mon homme ... enfin tout va bien quoi !!
Ma "longues zoreilles" (oupsss je ne vous l'avais pas présentée celle-là !) la voilà 

Je disais donc, ma "longues zoreilles " a bien un peu de mal à l'accepter mais elle c'est la belle princesse, la doyenne de la maison (elle a 8 ans) alors on lui pardonne et on essaie que les choses se passent au mieux !
gros bisous breton et plein de papouilles à tes loulous

----------


## breton67

:lol2:  mamie FABIE    ::   ::    comment j ai fait pour rater ton dernier message 
c est vrai qu ilest beau ce bébé ,mais   :non:  :non:  et encore  :non:  je ne connais pas le monsieur dont tu parles ,moi qui adore les films de PAGNOL je n ais jamais vu ce monsieur y jouer   ::  
va t arriver des misères FABIE   ::  
Moussy ne te plains pas si chez toi c est tranquille au moins tu dors sur tes deux oreilles 
Lutin continue chaque nuit depuis deux semane son meme rituel 
Lutin ne veut qu un panier creverait ^plutot que d aller dormir dans un autre   :lol2:  chaque nuit , sans doute a t  il trop chaud il sort de ce" foutu panier et va roupiller sur le carrelage 

a croire que Bambou et Goupil n attendent que cela c est a celui des deux qui ira piquer sa place a Lutin 
jusque là    :Embarrassment: k:  seuleument quand papy Lutin émerge il veut SON PANIER et c est là que cela se gate Lutin est sourd  et presque aveugle mais tu peux toujours essayer de lui avançer un panier   :non:  il veut le sien !!!!alors il tourne en rond tac tac tac les petites pattes sur les carreaux s asseoit devant son panier et si l intrus ne sort pas tac tac ....ça repart j ai donc interet a me lever pas trop vite a cause des vertiges sinon boum, a lever le panier avec le contenu puique le dit contenu refuse d en sortir et renverser le tout 
bonjour le dos et bonjour l humeur du mari qui a le sommeil plus que léger des ti mots d amour    ::   au milieu de la nuit un vrai bonheur ;surtout que dans un moment on prendra les memes et on recommençe    ::   ::  
vers 5 heures du matin Pollen veut monter sur lit    ::   jusqu a il n y a pas longtemps il essayait de grimper de mon coté 
comme ce petit bonhomme a des dificultés pour monter ,il pose ses pattes de devant et moi je sors le pied du lit et je le leve en le poussant aux fesses 
maintenant va savoir pourquoi il monte du coté de mon mari le temps que je fasse le tour rereveil et re mots doux   ::  
alors MOUSSY on  echange ??????je défends toujours mes loulous mais pour une fois allez je décerne une médaille a mon homme il est patient quand meme   :hein2:    :Embarrassment: ops
siju ,ta longue oreiles   :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  caline la deux fois plus et cela s arrangera

----------


## moussy

Fabienne il est trop beau ce ti matou ! J'adore les chats ! Mais plus de chats ici ! (J'ai promis à mon ti vieux quand il est parti qu'aucun minou ne le remplacerait !)

Siju ta longues zoreilles est magnifique elle aussi ! Quand à la tite nouvelle  on reconnait bien le charme des toutous espagnols ! Je ne sais pas comment ils s'y prennent mais avec leur regard ils arrivent à avoir tout ce qu'ils veulent ! (en tout cas le mien sait très bien y faire !)

Breton pour dormir sur mes 2 oreilles ça devient compliqué depuis quelques temps ! Etant donné que le sieur Rusco s'étale sur le lit, moi je me retrouve sanscouverture et une jambe dans le vide !
Euh ! pas sûr d'avoir envie d'échange Rusco contre tes tis diables !  :non: 

Calins aux loulous et au ti matou !

----------


## vidau fabienne

moi j ai jamais eu trop de loulous qui voulaient monter sur le lit ,surement parce qu a part l hiver il dorait dans une piece au fond du garage bien au frais l ete   et l hiver dodo dedans mais jamais mon mari aurait voulu les loulous dans la chambre dodo  cuisine ou salon ,ou sam ,apres némo  il y a 2 ou  3ans il a commencé a monter mais il n etait pas bien et redescendait assez vite , la petite a jamais essayé ,trop courte sur pattes   pour tenter une approche , j essaierai de recuperer des photos de bb dorcel   il s habitue tres bien a peine 2 mois et deja propre , il a tout bien repéré ,j ai juste oublié de demander  pour le poisson , il est sur une etagére un peu haute mais s il le voit va savoir   aujourdh ui mon fils est allé acheter des trucs pour lui au zoo market , je suppose arbre a chats ,un truc je sais plus le nom  pour le mettre dedans pour aller au veto etc (, l autre on lui avait preté )et jouets ,

----------


## poppo

Je vois Fabienne, encore un matou qui va être malheureux   ::   Dis lui de ne pas trop acheter, les matous préfèrent toujours les bouchons de bouteilles pour faire du foot, des fils de papier cadeaux pour essayer d'attraper ( à ne pas laisser trainer quand on est pas là: risque d'étouffement!), les paniers en osier ou un pailasson en coco pour faire les griffes, une simple balle de pingpong   :Embarrassment: k:  Mon premier matou a eu pleins de jouets "sophistiqués" mais j'ai vite compris........   ::   ::  

Sjiu, elle est   :amour3:  ta nouvelle,    ::   !

Ma Breton, suis morte de rire en lisant ton récit, tout comme je vois Régine monter et descendre son Dogtower à Waterloo , je te vois sortir de ton lit pour pousser Pollen au cul et virer les intrus du panier de Lutin a l'infinie....   ::   ::   ::  
Les deux films ( Chinooka et Breton) seraient en compétition aux festival de Cannes, il faudra 2 Palmes d'Or!!  :saute2: 

 :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1:

----------


## Chinooka

Siju, qu'elle est jolie ta petite Espagnole   :amour3:   Tu peux nous en dire plus sur elle ? Déjà : comment s'appelle-t-elle ?

BB Dorcel est tout mimi lui aussi   :amour3: 

Pour éviter d'avoir à se partager la Palme d'Or entre deux films, Breton et moi on pourrait faire une super-production commune à 10.000 épisodes comme Dallas, on aura toujours quelque chose à raconter entre ses paquets de bêtises et les miens    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

ca me creve le coeur 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t325802...n-paca#7253777

----------


## breton67

j ai vu FABIE moi aussi cela me touche   ::    et tant d autres............ et comme un couillon je ne peux rien faire   :grrr:  :grrr: 
si seuleument ne serait ce que pour faire fa des personnes se proposaient ?????,,,,

----------


## breton67

ce matin comme toujours ballade    ::   le plus dur c est la montée en voiture 
pas possible de les faire grimper en silence 
de la descente d escaliers ou je me cramponne du mieux possible jusqu au moment de l embarquement c est la FOLIE    ::   ils montent dans la voiture redescendent remontent   :grrr:  et tout cela en aboyant comme des fous   :lol2:  il faut isoler Pollen a 
l avant car meme si c est unn papy il n attends rien d autre que de coincer Tibou a l arriere de la voiture et du coup deux fois sur trois il faut le récuperer derriere les autres pour le mettre sur le siege avant , pas évident vu qu il y en a toujours un autre pour vouloir aller devant :chercher l erreur    ::  
quand les 8 sont casés alors enfin mon mari ouvre la porte et jesors a toute blinde pour eviter que mon voisin n entende les loulous trop longtemps    ::  
a peine arrivés ce matin Bambou qui pourtant a l air d un petit prince au milieu des gueux ne trouve rien de mieux que de se rouler dans les restes d un poisson bouilli au soleil bien sur Tibou idem   :demon:  une odeur a   :beurk:  ils ont eu droit a un shampoing au tuyau   :grrr:  hier déja ,je gare la voiture fait sortir les loulous dans la cour ,puis il me faut porter Pollen 
j attrappe les colliers pour les fugueurs  plus de Tibou   :hein2:  j ai cru que mes jambes me lachaient ,demi tour et je repars en voiture il revenait déja sur le trottoir 
ce matin idem je croyais qu hier il était parti pendant que je portais Pollen pour le descendre de voiture   :non:  :non: 
il a tres bien compris que sans collier il pouvait filer par un nouveau petit passage dans le grillage   :lol2:  :lol2:  il est IFERNAL il ne lui a pas falu 2 minutes    ::  
je l ai récupéré chez les voisins 
a partir de demain je prends le collier a la main pour traverser la cloture anti fugue et je lui remet aussitot 
il ont de la suite dans les idées les loulous    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

t es sure que c est des epagneuls , pas des mulets que t as , moi a ta place je ferais faire une cloture en dur , chez mon ex on avait fat ca , plus que le portail a gerer apres et c est deja beaucoup   j essaie de te telephoner jeudi , suis de repos ouf

----------


## siju

Ma pauvre Breton, déjà que tes nuits sont ... infernales ... surtout avec les mots doux du mari    ::     voilà qu'ils t'en font voir pour la promenade aussi   :fou: 
Dis-moi avec huit zozos comme ça, t'as jamais pensé à te faire faire un genre de traîneau qu'ils pourraient tirer, au moins ils dépenseraient leur énergie !!   :jesors: 
 ::

----------


## breton67

un ti coucou 
ce matin j ai eu une grosse frayeur 
je promenais mes loulous et ma foi ça court dans tous les sens t en cherche un devant ,il arrive par derière et le contraire idem    ::  
Pollen et Prisca , eux deux les courses c est fini et de les voir vieillir difficile par moments 
SCHWEPPES lui toujours vaillant   ::   ;mais ce matin je le vois couché dans l herbe les pattes de devant allongées tres droites mais sa tete allait de gauche a droite sans arret    ::   ::   j ai appelé mais il continuait son manège !j ai pense a unavc 
j ai couru aussi vite que possible , mais une fois arrivée ,pas moyen de le faire se relever j étais je l avoue totalement impuissante lorsque tout a coup il a roulé sur le coté et a convulsé 
 ::   ::   c était impressionnant ces patounes qui raclaient le sol et desuite aprés battaient l air cela a duré quelques minutes et il s est recouché 
j ai essayé de lui soulever l arriere train ,pas facile alors j ai mis ses pattes de derriere droites et pour finir il a marché ,quelques pas ,s est recouché et d un coup le voila qui part comme si de rien nétait   :hein2: 
pour finir ce pauvre titi a du se coincer il a 3 becs de perroquets sur la colonne et il a du se faire tres mal    ::  
a l heure qu il est plus de trace mais cela fait peur 
PETIT BOUT lui pas de problemes 
dimanche il courrait comme un lapin a la balade ma belle fille m accompagnait 
Tibou arrive a fond la caisse et ralentis juste le temps de pisser sur les chaussures de ma belle fille    ::   celui là pas complexé pour un radis   :lol2:  il est d un sans gene .........cela se voit qu il n a pas eu  comme les autres une vie dure

----------


## Noisette

Aïe ! Quelle frayeur tu as dû avoir pour Schweppes !    ::  

C'est toujours impressionnant ces crises de dos...Mais quelle résistance, ils ont nos loulous!

Allons, à part pour Schweppes, j'ai encore souri de tendresse pour tes loulous, Bretons !

Fameuse meute à ballader !!!   :Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## chanloue

bien heureuse que Schweppes se soit remis relativement rapidement.. as tu réussi à compenser aussi vite que lui ? ils ne t épargnent pas tes loulous... un calin à eux et une biz à toi

----------


## moussy

Pauvre Schweppes !  Il a quel âge ? (tu as du me le dire mais ma tite tête a oublié !)

Il a du avoir mal et toi une belle peur !


 Prendre juste le temps de viser les pieds de ta belle-fille là il a fait fort quand même ! c'est un sacré numéro ton Tibou !

Il finira par s'assagir mais en attendant  il faut bien que jeunesse se passe !

Fais un gros calin à ton joli Schweppes  et des carresses au reste de la meute pour moi  et pour toi    ::

----------


## breton67

::   bisous a toutes 
le jour ou j ai craqué  sur Tibou j ignorais quelle tornade je faisais entrer dans la maison   ::  
mais j avoue que meme si je rale je n ais jamais regretté   :non:  :amour4:

----------


## vidau fabienne

ben ma belle quelle trouille et puis la bonjour la galere avec tous les autres s il t arrive un souci pour les recuperer , charger le gros etc  pass evident , par contre peut etre ne pas negliger un pt avc ou un pt moment d absence  sait on jamais ,
 moi en partant a 15 h je fais le tour dans le viollage et en face de nous sur la longue avenuue un pt jack ( mais plus ht et tres fin  blanc )qui court au milieu de la route, on s arrete de suite ma fille sort pour l appeler le siffler etc , un autre mr aussi mais rien a faire il a tiré droit au milieu des gdes avenues traversant sans s arreter , un miracle pas de voitures ,je depose ma fille avec un collier une laisse , et je pars faire un tour vers la ou on l a vu mais plus de loulous je sais pas ou il a tracé au bout des avenues des gdes routes ou des champs   ,je partais bosser impossible de tourner plus , ma fille a fait toutes les rues du quartier   j ai appelé le veto pour lui dire que vers 15 h 15 , un pt chien blanc tournait quartier de la rostollane au cas ou on l appelle , je vais retourner sur chien perdu voir s il y a une annonce  , j espere qu il est rentré chez lui sinon vu son affolement j ai peur pour lui , ce couillon on sifflait il pilait nous regardait et hop repartait de plus belle droit devant luiil avait un pt collier mais je sais pas s il avait une medaille , bon allez a plus tard

----------


## breton67

::   pas évident de' courser un loulou   :non:  si on pouvait leur faire comprendre que l on ne leur veut aucun mal  :hein2: 
peut etre le reverras tu FABIE

----------


## Chinooka

Tu n'es jamais allée chez un ostéo avec Schweppes pour ses becs de perroquets ? je pense que ça lui ferait du bien.

En fait Tibou devrait rencontrer Scarlett...    ::  

On parle toujours de ma meute mais je crois que la tienne est beaucoup plus remuante que la mienne   :lol2:

----------


## breton67

question conneries je crois que les tiens tiennent le pomppomet j éspere qu ils le garderont longtemps   ::   mais pour ce qui est de bouger là ce sont les miens qui tiennent le record pour l osthéo tu as une bonne idée Chinooka   :merci:   ::

----------


## siju

Pauvre Schweppes et pauvre Breton aussi car (comme c'est dit plus haut) je suis certaine que tu as dû avoir une grosse frayeur ! C'est vrai qu'ils se relaient bien pour que ta vie ne soit pas monotone !!    ::

----------


## sabrinaetmickael

Pauvre Breton oui oui vos loulous ne vous epargnent pas du tout
Ont les aiment nos loulous quand même
Courrage et aller les loulous des betises 
Qu'ont puissent se régaler nous les fans 
(Oui des betises hein pas des frayeur   :lol2:  )

----------


## vidau fabienne

je profite du post de breton pour rendre un hommage et fanette et d autres personnes qui embarquent 16 loulous en covoiturage en  mini bus de bethune direction le bonheur , putain y a des gens qui sont vraiment des   merci les filles 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/t325784...une-62#7285061

----------


## poppo

> Pauvre Schweppes et pauvre Breton aussi car (comme c'est dit plus haut) je suis certaine que tu as dû avoir une grosse frayeur ! C'est vrai qu'ils se relaient bien pour que ta vie ne soit pas monotone !!


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  :bisous2:

----------


## breton67

hier soir SCHWEPPES est a nouveau resté coincé
il était avec mon mari a la cuisine quand ce dernier m a appelé mon pauvre loulou était a nouveau sur le flanc la tete en arriere et le bas du dos tout raide je ne sais combien de temps peut etre 5 minutes ou plus mais si vous saviez comme c est long et impressionnant de le voir chercher a se relever 
il faut le calmer car il panique ,mon gros nounours est tres peureux d ordinaire alors quand il a mal c est la cata 
rebelotte cette nuit 
du coup véto en urgence 
il a 5 vertèbres soudées les unes aux autres 
le véto n est pas tres rassurant    ::   ::   ::  
il a des anti inflamatoires et du flexivet ,fini de lancer des cailloux dans l eau pour qu il puisse les attrapper c était son plaisir a lui    ::   probleme il a 10 kg de trop 
finies les petites gateries pas évident de refuser je vais donc faire cuire du blanc de poulet et lui donner un petit peu au courant de la journée   :hein2:  cela sera moins nocif que des gateaux 
du coup je me retrouve avec un loulou de plus a probleme pas façile de lever tous ces loulous dans la kangoo
Prisca elle pose ses pattes avant et hop je leve l arriere train ,Lutin  idem mais Pollen lui faut le lever ;   ::   j éspere que mon gros loulou fera comme les autres :qu il s aidera un peu sino je vais avoir besoin qu on me porte moi aussi   ::  
maintenant croisez les doigts pour lui ,moi je vais avoir besoin de me vider la tete car
 j ai tres peur que cela ne le reprenne , ce n est pas façile de ne pas y penser ,peut etre que c est parce que l angoisse d hier est tres présente encore 
a part cela tout baigne j oublie les poubelles ,les eternelles poubelles que GUEN veille au cas ou maman oublierais de les ^lanqueril me faut y peser meme si je change de piece ,pas toujours evident 
TIBOU   :grrr:  :grrr:  J ai acheté un petit panier tout petit ou j avais l intention de mettre un petit coussin brodé 
ce soir le panier    ::   quand a  mon doudou préferé que je donne a monpetit fils pour dormir lui aussi    ::   :lol2:  :grrr:  :lol2:  il lui reste la  tete 
Moussy comment vas tu?guérie ?

----------


## Noisette

Oh, la, la ! Ma Breton, il faut pouvoir suivre, hein !

Entre les bêtises de tes loulous et ceux qui souffrent...Bon, je retiens ceux-là seulement, parce que je sais combien c'est pénible, combien on a peur pour eux...

J'ai moi-même un bichon qui a une hernie discale (en plus d'une forme de sclérose en plaques!). Il souffre le pauvre, alors vite des pillules de cortisone...
Mais qu'est-ce que c'est impressionnant...   ::  

Courage Sonja. De tout coeur avec toi !   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour ton beau loulou  mince , ben oui le poids ca doit pas l aider le pépere ,   va peut etre falloir qu il passe aux croquettes light , pour le truc ils mettent les pattes avant et moi je reléve ben la grosse de ma fille fait pareil presque tout le temps   tres rare qu elle monte seule , bon elleest pas tres haute sur pattes mais c est unestaff avec ses muscles merdum   ca doit pas etre une vraie american staff mais une corse staff ,aujourdh ui peut etre ou alors demain  a mon avis elle me joue du   non du pipeau  
bon courage et une bonne nuit j espere

----------


## chanloue

bien souvent ton post nous fait rire mais là... c est bien triste ; courage à toi pour tout le sport que tes loulous te font faire (ils t aident à garder la forme eux !!) et si possible déstresse.. pas facile à faire quand l angoisse est là... brave Schweppes, bats toi courageusement (je sais que le prénom veut ça... vieille histoire avec une homonyme..). Peut être tenter des rondelles de carotte crue ou des morceaux de haricots verts cuits plutot que du poulet... c est moins calorique encore.. mais tous les chiens n aiment pas... à une prochaine fois, mais si possible pour de bonnes nouvelles de toute ta troupe (et donc de toi par ricochet...)

----------


## breton67

::   merci a toutes 
oui quand on a des loulous tot ou tard on se retrouve dans ce genre de situation qui est loin d etre confortable 
je retiens l idée des carottes , peut etre pas crues car là ça m étonnerait qu il avale mais pour dans la gamelle pour étoffer un peu 
Noisette je vais voir pour la cortisonne mais je crois que pour Pollen on m avait dit que pour les reins  :non:  tu me diras que les anti inflamatoires guere meilleurs pour l estomac    ::  
pour finir il en est des chiens comme des humains un médicament t aide mais te fous par terre pour autre chose   :hein2:

----------


## Chinooka

Si tu donnes des gâteries aux autres, donne lui un bout de carotte si il aime, au moins il ne se sentira pas frustré.

Le toutou d'une amie a des problèmes d'arthrose, elle lui a acheté une rampe pour monter dans la voiture et ça marche très bien. Ca vaudrait le coup avec plusieurs qui ont du mal à monter.

Tu n'as pas pensé à l'ostéo ? Mais je ne sais pas si dans un tel cas ce serait très efficace   :? 

Courage, je sais que ce n'est pas évident de les voir souffrir    ::

----------


## Chinooka

Les miens adorent les carottes crues ! il faut essayer.

Les croquettes light, ça marche bien.

----------


## breton67

::   merci Régine je suis partante pour tout essayer 
d apres le véto l osthéopate ne servirait a rien mais je serais d avis de tenter  malgré tout on ne sait jamais 
il va falloir en trouver un je vais voir sur internet

----------


## siju

Coucou Breton,
Accès difficile au forum pour le moment    ::    donc j'arrive un peu en retard? Pauvre Schweppes, c'est vrai qu'un plus de la douleur il doit se payer à chaque fois une grosse panique parce qu'il ne doit pas comprendre pourquoi il ne peut plus bouger !
Tu pourrais peut-être essayer l'homéopathie, ça marche très bien chez certains humains (moi par exemple) et au moins ça n'a pas d'effets secondaires.
Je pense bien à toi car je sais combien on peut stresser quand nos loulous ont quelque chose ! 
Je te fais de gros    ::

----------


## brigit33

L'ostéopathe ça peut être bien. J'y emmène ma chienne (bouvier bernois) qui a 21 mois et a eu des tas de soucis de locomotiion (dysplasie opérée d'un côté, problèmes de coordination dus à une méningite auto immune, + divers), et ça lui fait du bien. Mon véto est d'ailleurs complètement pour.

Il l'a trouvée toute coincée à plusieurs niveaux et au bout de deux séances je la trouve bien mieux. 
D'ailleurs chez moi ça marche bien aussi, alors il n'y a pas de raison ....

Bon courage

----------


## vidau fabienne

coucou ma breton , un  a tous en esperant que la nuit s est bien passée  pt pére

----------


## breton67

coucou les filles la nuit a été plutot longue mais simplement parce que j ai un peu peur 
ce matin il s est promené comme d habitude mais fini les cailloux et a la place des gourmandises j ai fait une toute petite escaloppe de dinde que j ai fait cuire a l eau avec des carottes 
au train ou je lui donne la viande il en aura pour trois jours et les carottes ont pris le gout de la viande ,c est surtout le geste qui compte 
de toutes façon lma tribu des bretons cela ne leur fera pas de mal des extra en moins
déja qu aujourd hui je coupe une tranche de gateau la partage entre eux le temps de donner un ti morceau a deux qui étaient un pas plus loin 
Guen filait le gateau dans la gueule il s est pris une de ces claques sur le cul mais bon c est comme si je parlais au mur 
une fois de plus merci a toutes je ne refuse aucun conseil et je vois que je suis tres loin d etre la seule 
satanés loulous pas une semaine sans une peur petite ou grosse  
bon courage Brigit ce ne doit pas etre évident  :bisous3: 

 je croise les doigts pour les loulous de Tunis fasse le ciel que ces pauvres trouvent quelqu un 
c est vraiment terrible    ::   ::   ::

----------


## poppo

Je découvre tes malheurs que maintenant....   ::   pauvre Schweppes je suis resté coincé une journée entière il y a quelques années alors je peux très bien m'imaginer la douleur .....et eux on ne peut leur expliquer   ::  

L'ostéo m'a remis sur pied donc a consommer sanas modération!! Petit Jacques ( un ancien poste sur Rescue) y va régulièrement ( pas la même chose mais ça marche!!)) alors vraiment....essaie!

Ton homme ne pourrait pas fabriquer une rampe? Une planche avec un revêtement style bandes en caoutchouc......bon bricoleur qu'il est    :Embarrassment: k:  cela soulagerai toute la famille!
 :bisous2:

----------


## vidau fabienne

un pt coucou  contente que le papylou aille un peu mieux , je sais pas si le regime sera suivi par tout le monde 
 suivez mon regard   mais je sais que quelques gateaux en moins pour rentrer dans le bikini ferait pas de mal a quelqu une   et arrete de te plaindre que guen pique tout tu lui mets le gateau sous le nez couillon , il a peut etre d autres problemes mais il n est pas encore aveugle  et il a toujours  bon flair  si je te dis plus que demain ma breton tu sais de quoi je parle , je suis au bout du bout , aujourdh ui sortie prevu aux calanques vers cassis etc , ca fait des jours qu il gonfle pour les faire , tout est organisé , aujourdh ui le jeune qui conduit arrive avec sa cherie et voila ti pas qu elle souléve un bout du short  pour voir le fameux tatouage ," liberté egalité , fraternité avec la carte de france " putain il se tourne et rereentre  , ma fille capte le malaise   et luidit on y va , et lui oh no , bon ben ok on annule tout , je vais le voir lui dit tu veux pas y aller , il me dit non , je lui dit c est pâs cool ca , 5 mn apres il ressort  on y va , ma fille   lui dit sa facon de penser et il rerentre , bon personne veut plus partir , j aiu reussi a les convaincre que c etait le dernier jour , qu il avait un probleme de   et qu il faisait plus peine qu autre chose et qu apres tout personne n etait a l abri d etre mal dans sa peau comme ca un jour ,du coup sont partis , j attends de voir la suite ce soir   , j espere que ca ira ;pas facile , pas facile le garcon

----------


## breton67

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  coucou c est moi 
pauvre de moi j ai cru que je n arriverais jamais a me connecter 
je n en rate vraiment aucune FABIE es tu là????????je l avais appelée pour prendre conseil mais pas plus dégourdie que moi   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
SCWEPPES pour le moment va bien ,nage se roule dans l herbe heureuxde vivre pourvu que cela dure 
par contre il y a deux jours j étais montée a l étage vu que ma belle fille travaillait je devais coucher les petits 
d ordinaire je ferme les portes a clefs pour eviter de retrouver tous les bretons sur la derniere marche 
là comme mon mari était là je me suis contentée de fermer la porte bien sur ça n a pas raté
quand j ai ouvert la porte une floppée de bretons m attendaient derriere et comme d habils sont comme fous a croire que j étais partie un mois 
LUTIN le pauvre a boulé dans les marches une bonne douzaine et a fini dans un mur 
je vous passe la peur 
il a eu baucoup de chance il boite ,la patte unpeu raide mais court quand meme 
il n y a pas a dire jamais on ne sait de quoi sera fait la minute d apres   ::

----------


## Daysie433

coucou breton,

contente de te retrouver sur le nouveau forum de Rescue, je vois que ta meute fait toujours autant de bêtises.

quand on a autant de chiens que nous les bêtises sont quasiment journalières ainsi que les accidents :? 

je vais pouvoir à nouveau mettre ton post en surveillance, je vois que tu as perdu un grand nombre de tes messages, moi j'ai perdu mes belles étoiles............dommage j'aimais bien  ::  

bisous ma belle à toi et tes petits.

----------


## siju

Coucou Breton,
Bien contente de te retrouver et ravie que Schweppes aille bien ! Comme dit Daysie, les bêtises sont journalières (je sais de quoi je parle aussi ! loll)
Bisous à toi et câlins à la troupe.

----------


## Chinooka

Hello Breton, bienvenue parmi les surdouées qui sont connectées depuis des lustres, surdouées dont je fais partie bien sûr  8-)   :lol: 

Ravie pour Schweppes, moins pour Lutin ! Mais comme le dit Daysie, c'est sûr qu'il se passe toujours quelque chose quand on a une meute... pas un pour racheter l'autre en général  :lol:

----------


## poppo

Vivement qu'on retrouve plus de smileys  pour que je puisse a nouveau me moquer des bétises de ta meute   ::   ::  

Bisous!

----------


## vidau fabienne

je n en rate vraiment aucune FABIE es tu là????????je l avais appelée pour prendre conseil mais pas plus dégourdie que moi
oui elle est la , et elle te dit que t as de la chance que le fouet en smiley soit parti ,pas degourdie ok mais connectée avant toi  la blonde  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: , bon les cigales ont commencé a chanter , pas chez moi mais a  quelques kms ,  ca devrait pas tarder a arriver et  la c est le debut de la fin , la feignantise aigue me prend et  faut plus rien me demander , bon allez ,un pt café  a plus tard

----------


## poppo

Je suis jalouse Fabienne  :evil: ....des cigales!!!!!! 
Ici on a plutôt un temps automnale avec pluie et fortes vents.....  ::  des cigales connait pas par ici........  :Frown:

----------


## Daysie433

> Je suis jalouse Fabienne  :evil: ....des cigales!!!!!! 
> Ici on a plutôt un temps automnale avec pluie et fortes vents.....  des cigales connait pas par ici........


nous non plus en Normandie on ne connait pas les cigales :

http://photos.linternaute.com/photo/107 ... -provence/

nous avons seulement des criquets :lol:

----------


## vidau fabienne

pour les belges 
vu cette annonce , il y a 10 mn , , chien en fuite 
chers amis de chiens
ceci est un avis de recherche,
lundi soir, le 13 juin, à 21 h...eure a hauteur de l'autoroute Namur, direction Liège, nous avons eu un accident de voiture,dont notre Flat Coated Retriever, nomée Hitam par panique a sauté de la voiture et a disparu dans la nature ,
sa description est : chien de chasse noir moyen a grand ,poil mi long ,veiller svp meme si vous l'aver apperçu me contacter au numéro de téléphone 
0032497540794
merci je vous serai reconaissant a jamais
Gerda Hopmans

----------


## Chinooka

Je diffuse tout de suite !!!

----------


## Chinooka

L'annonce vient de sortir ? parce qu'il s'est enfui le 13 juin  :|

----------


## breton67

des nouvelles du loulou ?fabie ta minizupe est de retour comme quoi hein faut jamais désesperer   ::  Régine calme plat chez toi?ici a part Guen et sa  poubelle   ::  
hier le temps de faire mon lit j arrive dans le couloir une odeur de crevettes ,le temps que le mot crevette arrive a mon cerveau je fonçe a la cuisine trop tard les pelures de crevettes avalées plus de la rhubarbe pourtant acide   ::   ::  
Quand je m absente je range toujours en hauteur un joli panier ou je met mes broderies 
ce matin mon mari étant là j ai laissé ce panier a sa place 
il avait deux belles anses 
il n en n a plus   ::  ça c est signé Tibou ,j ai de la chance il aurait pu bouffer le panier et me laisser les anses   ::  jamais deux sans trois avec son copain Goupil il s est amusé avec un rouleau de sopalin  c est bizarre ces rouleaux a peine on en entame un que déja il  n y en a plus mais là que de papier ,il y en avait partout   ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh bonne mere mais ils sont terribles des rouquins ( mince on a aussi perdu le 2 bonhomme qui  tape sur l autre   ::   oui pour le loulou qui a disparu dans l accident , il a ete retrouvé chez un veto et l annonce etait bien sortie que le 18 , peut etre du a l hospitalisation des maitres , je sais pas, bon alllez au dodo suis morte   ::   ::

----------


## jenny02



----------


## breton67

::  a JENNY qui avec une grande gentillesse s est proposée pour me mettre des photos 
il y en az de déja postée s mais a ma grande déception le premier post ou topic je ne connais pas le terme exact s est envolé ,va falloir que je demande a Régine ce qu il en est du sien  ::   ::  
la 1ere photo Bambou et TIBOU aimerait suivre Lutin mais il y a ce satané collier qui les en empeche   ::  
2 eme photo les beaux yeux de Bambou en train de guetter les oiseaux
3 eme ,mon petit monstre PETIT BOUT qui sous son arbre guette les copains histoire de les embeter un peu
rt puis la brochette de rouquins ou comme dirait Moussy d oranges   ::  
ensuite mon gentil Schweppes en ballade 
rebrochette d épagneuls ,maman fait les carreaux et le comitié dec soutien veille
la digue la fameuse digue ou je peux lacher mes loulous de chaque coté de l eau mais c est a cet endroit que ma petite Cannelle a perdu la vie
guen le chasseur de poubelles dur dur ,lui il lui faut une couverture dans l herbe en plus de sa phobie des mouches ,l été pas trop son truc  ::  
a nouveau Scweppes qui vient voir si le diner est pret 
dans le sud ouest les fenetres sont basses ce qui fait que les 4 pattes a part les papys passent par là    ::  
a nouveau BAMBOU toujours a guetter ses oiseaux
PRISCA ET scweppes qui lui vient de faire trempette
et PETIT BOUT  amoureux de sa peluche
e

----------


## jenny02

Sacré jolie tribue...  ::  

Ils sont tous plus beaux les uns que les autres tes loulous...

N'hésites pas pour les autres photos, ça va vite a faire, ça ne me dérange pas.  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

je me disais aussi pas possible que la blonde d alsace ait su poster   ::   ::   ::   ::  sinon ca aurait le miracle et que je sache lourdes n est pas encore au dessus de lyon   ::   ::  , sont tellement beaux ces gros     ::  c est une super idée   de les avoir ressorti  de leurs boites a conneries   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## breton67

suis pas blonde Fabie 
pas besoin d etre blonde pour etre couillon ;la preuve   ::   ::  
merci jenny je sens que je vais abuser 
 ::  
c est mon post d avant que j aimerais sortir de la napthaline   ::

----------


## Daysie433

Fabienne a peut-être trop abusé de "la blonde d'Alsace" de "maitre Kanter" hein breton  ::   ::  

vlà ti pas qu'elle voit des blondes partout  ::  

allez j'arrête de vous embêter les filles.............sont trop beaux tes loulous breton  ::  

gros bisous fabienne et sonja  ::

----------


## poppo

C'est vrai que des photos comme ça on en redemande  ::  

J'adooooooore la brochette d'oranges sur le canapé.....  ::   ::

----------


## chanloue

coucou ! je ne comprends pas.. ils sont sages comme des images ces beaux loulous, et Breton dit qu ils sont parfois (rarement hein !) dissipés... qui raconte des blagues ?

----------


## Chinooka

Tu as raison Chanloue, moi je n'y crois pas à toutes ces bêtises que Breton nous invente, sa meute est si sage sur les photos   ::

----------


## jenny02

Je remets avec plaisir des photos de Breton de sa bien jolie tribu  ::

----------


## chanloue

que de jolies photos, merci ! ces loulous incarnent véritablement la sagesse !!! ils sont bien émouvants...

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh les bibous qu ils sont beaux , petard la breton elle doit avoir peur qu un bigleux trouve ces loulous , meme a un km on voit leurs noms sur les plaques   ::   ::   ::  bon moi dodo  j ai mis le sujet en surveillance sinon j ai plus d alertes   ::

----------


## Chinooka

> petard la breton elle doit avoir peur qu un bigleux trouve ces loulous , meme a un km on voit leurs noms sur les plaques


  ::   C'est vrai qu'elles ne sont pas discrètes les médailles   ::  

Merci d'avoir remis ces photos, il y en a que je ne connaissais pas, j'adore   ::

----------


## Daysie433

très belles photos, c'est vrai qu'on dirait des petits anges............ils sont trop beaux  ::

----------


## poppo

T'as mis les mêmes médailles a tes petits fils Breton?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maruska

> Je m'effondre avec mes chiens quand ils partent. Sans eux je n'existe plus, et le monde serait bien triste s'il n'était peuplé que d'humains...
> Les animaux sont la lumière, l'amour et l'innocence.
> Les perdre revient à mourir aussi.


+1 ! Mais tu lui as donné tant d'amour...L'AMOUR EST INDESTRUCTIBLE!

----------


## Daysie433

*pensées émues pour petit Guen et mon amie Sonja
repose en paix petit breton, merci amie pour les années de bonheur que tu lui a données
que cet ange veille sur toi et ta famille, tu vas tellement leur manquer

*

----------


## papillon68

Tendres pensées à toi Sonja , je t'embrasse et t'envoie un peu de courage 
_L'amour ne disparait jamais, la mort n'est rien,__Je suis seulement passée dans la pièce à côté,__Je suis moi, tu es toi__Ce que j'étais pour toi, je le suis toujours.__Donne-moi le nom que tu m'as toujours donné,__Parle-moi comme tu l'as toujours fait,__N'emploie pas un ton différent,__Ne prends pas un air solennel ou triste.__Continue à rire de ce qui nous faisait rire ensemble.__Prie, souris,__Pense à moi,__Prie pour moi,__Que mon nom soit prononcé à la maison__Comme il l'a toujours été.__Sans emphase d'aucune sorte,__Sans une trace d'ombre.__La vie signifie tout ce qu'elle a toujours été.__Le fil n'est pas coupé...__Pourquoi serais-je hors de tes pensées,__simplement parceque je suis hors de ta vue?__Je ne suis pas loin, juste de l'autre côté du chemin...__Tu vois, tout est bien..._*Charles Péguy*
- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## lorette65

Que rajouter?

Des pensées amicales de toutes ici te suivent dans ta peine

----------


## vmmiss

du courage pour surmonter le chagrin

----------


## breton67

merci a toutes ,je n avais pas trouvé le courage d ecrire que mon bonhomme ne serait plus jamais là pour faire rire et sourire quelques une d entre vous 
j aurais tant aimé le garder encore un peu un jour, une nuit , une vie , je m imaginais qu en le tenant fort contre moi qu il s accrocherait ,mais non il a fallu le laisser partir , cette saleté de cancer a eu le dernier mot 
Petit Bonhomme , mon petit Guen tu n es pas tout seul , tu as retrouvé 10 petits loups qu un jour je retrouverais a mon tour
il a eu mal la derniere nuit , cela faisait plusieurs jours que de temps en temps il grognait un peu ,ne trouvait plus trop comment se coucher , je m étais promis que je ne le laisserais pas souffrir 
il a eu autant de petits gateaux qu il a voulu ce matin là 
un creve coeur lorsqu il a sauté de joie dans le garage croyant qu il allait se promener .........et moi je l emmenais vers la mort 
je voulais reculer esperer encore mais mon mari m a fait comprendre que le peu de temps ou il ne souffrait pas devenait de plus en plus court .........
la maison est tellement vide , tellement silençieuse , il va falloir a nouveau attendre que le temps fasse son oeuvre ....cela va etre tres long

----------


## Céleste Paris

Je pense très fort à toi et à petit Gwen, pas beaucoup de mots à écrire mais une immense tendresse pour vous 2.

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage Breton, ce n'est jamais facile de les laisser partir surtout aux moments des fêtes.

Je repenses encore à Kenza (ma rott en avatar) que j'ai dû emmener un 31 décembre  ...

----------


## Coline54

Je pense très fort à vous tous, c'est certain que pour une fois Guen ne nous fait pas rire  :Frown:  qu'il repose en paix.... c'est allé vite quand même, mais il n'a pas trop souffert apparemment et c'est le plus important à mes yeux. Bon courage à vous deux

----------


## Vegane7



----------


## Wilo

ils sont tellement courageux nos poilus, ils ne se plaignent jamais, et quand on s'aperçoit qu'ils sont malades il est déjà souvent trop tard. 
Tu as fait ce qu'il fallait Sonja, c'est notre dernière preuve d'amour envers eux même si ça nous brise le coeur

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Je pense fort à toi Sonja, que ton petit Amour soit dans la paix.

Repose en paix GUEN, que ton ciel te soit doux.

----------


## poppo

Mon amie,ma Sonja d'amour  ::   tu sais que ce n'est qu'une séparation temporaire, n'aie pas de regrets ni de remords , tu as fais ce qu'il fallait et Guen le sait. Le garder encore un peu aura emmené des souffrances et le véritable geste d'amour s'était d'endosser la souffrance de la décision, le dernier trajet , tellement dur a effectuer mais nécessaire...un trajet que nous connaissons toutes et que nous connaitrons encore.

J'espère que là ou il a retrouvé tes autres lascars  :Smile:  qu'ils ont des élastiques a mettre sur la poubelle  ::  ....

Je t'embrasse très très fort,

Love,
Pauine

----------


## teuleu

Je pense très fort à toi Sonja . Nous n'oublierons jamais Guen .

----------


## chanloue

gentil Guen... repose en paix... mais que c est donc difficile de vous voir partir vous nos loulous tant aimés... difficile de devoir continuer à vivre sans vous.. heureusement, vous laissez des frères/soeurs d amour,  et de magnifiques souvenirs... mais aussi un vide immense... courage Sonja... une biz de réconfort pour toi...

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Sonja

----------


## breton67

merci pour vos messages ::  ,rien ne me ramenera mon Guen mais cela fait du bien de voir que mon petit bonhomme était aimé a travers ses betises 
la maison me semble tellement vide , en trois ans 4 sont partis , la moitié de ma petite meute et guen avec ses betises occupait une si grande place 
plus la peine de fermer les portes a clef plus la peine de tout monter en hauteur,  les élastiques des poubelles sont inutiles et je donnerais tout ce qui est possible pour avoir l occasion de lui raler encore dessus........
par contre je ne regrette pas de ne pas l avoir fait euthanasier il y a presque un mois , j ai eu le temps de lui dire tout ce que chaque loulou aurait droit a entendre 
il est parti comme disait Fabienne (Vidau pour ceux qui se souviennent d elle)avec des valises d amour et de bisous 
pour les malheureux qui sont abandonnés , battus ......le temps est long trop long mais pour nous qui aimons nos titis les quelques années qu ils passent avec nous ces années là sont bien trop courtes 
elles sont justes bonnes a nous fabriquer des moments heureux et ces souvenirs là quelle douleur lorsqu ils nous quittent

----------


## moussy

Bisous Sonja !

Je suis dans le Gard chez mon fils !

2 bougies viennent d'être allumée par Thomas : 1 pour ton Guen et l'autre pour la petite copine de Rusco Onyx qui vient de partir au paradis des chiens !

----------


## Wilo

pensées à vous toutes qui êtes dans la peine. Sonja, Guen nous manque aussi, on riait de ses bêtises et il vient de nous jouer un bien vilain tour. Je m'associe à ta peine, comme nous toutes ici, à force de côtoyer les loulous des uns et des autres, ce sont aussi un peu les nôtres et nous avons bien du chagrin quand ils s'en vont  ::

----------


## breton67

Moussy je suis peinée pour cette petite puce qui vient de rejoindre tant de petites ames 
peu importe que l on connaisse une vie qui s en va c est trop triste

----------


## Céleste Paris

Breton, même si tu es dans la peine, je te souhaite une belle année 2015.

----------


## breton67

pour vos messages et vos nombreux mails merci je répondrais a tous ,;laissez moi quelques jours et je le ferais , je suis sincerement touchée

----------


## breton67

aujourd hui cela fait un mois que mon petit Guen est parti voleur , farçeur il en aura déchiré des oreillers des couettes et m aura fait peur tant de fois , mais il a laissé un tel  vide ,,la maison est calme beaucoup trop calme , il va me falloir tres longtemps avant d etre bien a nouveau , je donnerais beaucoup pour qu il revienne faire des betises a longueur de journées il est revenu oui dans une petite boite , ces fichues boites qui s empilent maintenant et sur lesquelles je pleure comme une gamine
 tant d amour avec tous mes petits partis et tout ce qui reste d eux tient dans une boite cest difficile a accepter

----------


## Daysie433

*courage sonja, le chagrin et l'absence sont tellement durs à supporter*  :: 
*tes petits disparus veillent sur toi et ta famille à présent*  :: 
 ::  *gros bisous*

----------


## vieux-os

loin des yeux pres du  cœur , ils y resteront ....  courage  ::

----------


## maruska

chère Sonja, l'amour est indestructible et tous tes petits tant aimés sont juste "partis sur un autre plan", débarrassés de leur corps de misère et tu les retrouveras un jour! ::  ::   ::

----------


## chanloue

ho Sonja... c est tristement vrai ce que tu dis... ils nous manquent définitivement nos petits partis toujours trop vite... même leurs sottises deviennent de doux souvenirs et nous manquent aussi...

----------


## teuleu

::

----------


## anniec

::  Sonja

----------


## breton67

merci a toutes je sais que vous etes toutes sincères car chacune d entre vous est passée par ces moments de désespoir , on ne peut comprendre que lorsque la perte d un animal devient réalité 
il y a...... oh 30 ou 35 ans je ne sais plus au juste j avais une collegue qui avait un petit loulou blanc  
un matin elle est arrivée défigurée: sa Suzy s était envolée  , 
bien sur nous etions tristes pour elle mais les jours passaient les semaines et ma collegue peinait a s en remettre 
a cette époque j avais une petite chienne toute jeune et bien sur loin de penser qu elle aussi partirait un jour 
en parfaite gourde je me disais que bon d accord un animal qui part c est douloureux mais quand meme des semaines apres..........
de longues années apres ce fut a mon tour de perdre ma Diane et là j ai compris qu un animal que l on aime emporte avec lui un morceau de notre coeur et que meme si le temps apaise il suffit d un souvenir et tout remonte a la surface 
heureusement qu avec l égoisme de la jeunesse je n avais pas fait une remarque idiote a ma collegue je m en serais voulue a mort

----------


## Wilo

tout simplement l'on considère nos poilus comme faisant partie de notre famille,  ce sont aussi nos enfants, et quand on les perd, nous perdons un membre de notre famille. Difficile de comprendre pour tout ceux, y compris dans notre propre famille, qui nous disent " ce n'était qu'un chien ou un chat" comme si avoir du chagrin, un énorme chagrin pour nos loulous était dérisoire. Seuls comprennent les personnes ayant une relation particulière avec ses poilus, une relation faite de respect et d'amour mutuels, et dénuée de tout intérêt. On les aime, ils nous aiment, aucun calcul, aucun faux semblant, rien qu'un amour pur. C'est pour cela que quand ils s'en vont, ils nous brisent le coeur et l'on ne s'en remet jamais tout à fait.

----------


## candynet

Bonsoir Breton,
Désolée de ne découvrir que ce jour que ton petit Gwen s'est envolé sur le Pont de l'Arc en Ciel, mais je ne viens plus aussi souvent sur le forum.
Je suis en pensée avec toi, ton petit parti et le reste de tes compagnons de chaque jour.
Chaque fois qu'une personne perd un de ses loulous, et que je lis les messages, je repense aux miens partis aussi, et comme toi Breton j'aurais aimé les retenir encore un peu. Souvent me vient dans ces moments là la chanson d'Edith Piaf "Mon Dieu, mon Dieu, laissez le moi encore un peu, un jour, une heure...." 
Notre Lili nous a quitté il y a un peu plus d'un an et c'est toujours très à vif malgré le temps qui passe. Ils nous donnent tellement d'amour tous, ils nous rendent au centuple l'amour qu'on leur donne et quand ils partent il y a ce vide, et tous ces souvenirs, de leurs bêtises (comme ton Gwen), de leurs mimiques, de leur regard, de leur joie de courir, de nager..... Nos loulous nous font aimer tout ce que la vie donne aux humains qui bien souvent sans animaux ne s'aperçoivent pas d'un paysage, de l'air frais, des chauds rayons du soleil..... j'ai l'impression que nous vivons à travers eux car ils sont insouciance, amour et joie de vivre. Repose en paix Gwen et ne fais pas trop de bêtises là haut au milieu de tous nos aimés. Courage Breton, tes autres loulous sont là et ont besoin de toi.

----------


## Rousquanne

Bonsoir Breton 67


Je vous transmets cet appel de la part de Fabienne Vidau:
Nous lançons un appel urgent pour ce pauvre loulou, au refuge suite à l'hospitalisation de son maitre. 
 Nous donnons contre bons soins "Amigo" un mâle Épagneul Breton. 
 Né le 05/05/2005. 
 Cela nous fait beaucoup de peine de le voir aussi malheureux dans le coin de son box. Il est vraiment adorable, très gentil, propre. OK chiens, chats et enfants
SPA Hirson

Fabienne Vidau contactez l association brettonen in meed ou mettez un post sur rescue pour lui mon amie breton 67 n est pas sur facebook dommage

----------


## breton67

Merci Rousquanne ,
 pauvre petit breton bon sang quelle plaie quand un maitre disparait ou est malade,rare les heritiers qui se font du soucis pour le petit bout qui ne comprends pas ce qu il lui arrive , j enrage d etre impuissante et éspere que le moment venu mon fils reagira differemment sinon a quelque part j aurais raté une grosse page dans son éducation :: 
je transmets en croisant les doigts Rousquanne , j appellerais Fabie

----------


## Rousquanne

Merci Breton!
Et encore, je n'ai pas réussi à mettre la vidéo...il fend le coeur ce Titou... ::

----------


## breton67

demain j appelle la spa et demande s ils acceptent un transfert en ALLEMAGNE
CROISEZ LES DOIGTS

----------


## breton67

Rousquane ,j ai passé l apres midi d hier a essayer d appeller ,personne ne décroche ,connaissez vous cette SPA,? ,je vais encore essayer aujourd hu

----------


## breton67

bonne nouvelle ce petit orphelin a été adopté hier ,merci Rousquanne d avoir pensé a lui 
fabie je m en charge  :: 
bonne route petit Amigo

----------


## breton67

coucou les filles un petit passage avant de partir en vacances 
cette année le coeur n y est pas , si ce n était pour que mes chiens puissent courir et s eclater je crois que nous ne partirions pas 
Guen mon petit monstre a laissé un tel vide , pas possible d en parler sans craquer , je redoute le moment ou nous monterons dans la voiture  il ne fera pas partie du voyage et je n arrive pas a m y faire 
l année derniere en partant jamais je n aurais imaginé revenir sans lui 
bon dieu c est dur 
les soucis sont toujours présents , Bambou qui est malade de la thyroide et a un souffle au coeur a mantenant son copain Goupil qui en fait autant :la thyroide plus un probleme cardiaque les veines a la sortie du coeur sont trop épaisses et une partie du sang qui doit irriguer le corps repart  en arriere 
c est impressionnant a voir lors de l echographie cardiaque 
il peut s ecrouler d une seconde a l autre ::  , 
bien sur il y a des medicaments , l un deux m a été prescrit et en meme temps une prise de sang pour voir si les reins supporteraient 
ces derniers étaient juste a la limite 
8 jours de traitement et a nouveau une analyse d urine et là cata l urée et créatine ont grimpés 
changement de medicaments , ce dernier est moins bon mais il ne "devrait " pas influencer sur les reins 
dans deux semaines reprise de sang pour verifier 
les visites chez le veto j ai peur maintenant , cela a été tres dur d y retourner apres Guen mais maintenant c est la peur au ventre ....
Mais de toute façon je ne metttrais plus jamais les pieds chez mon ancien véto , il en a fait des erreurs dont certaines tres graves ,mais lorsque l on se renseigne pour changer il y a toujours des avis pour et d autres contre alors j ai hésité beaucoup trop longtemps 
je ne peux le prouver mais en mai j avais fait faire une echographie et il m avait affirmé qu uil n y avait pas de tumeur sur le foie.....quelques mois apres la tumeur allait du foie au pancréas ;alors ????????? le doute restera 
a bientot d avoir de petites nouvelles de quelques "fideles "
je vous fait de gros bisous et jéspere que tout va bien pour vous

----------


## chanloue

ma pauvre Sonja.. c est toujours de continuer quand une place est devenue vide.. continue courageusement pour tes petits loulous actuels.. he oui la campagne va les réjouir ! les pathologies sont là... on ne sait jamais pour combien de temps nos petiots sont avec nous... c est pour ça, profitons en et offrons leur la meilleure vie possible... une biz de réconfort...

----------


## Daysie433

*bonnes vacances sonja à toi, ton mari et toute ta troupe
profitez à fond tous de vos vacances et quoi qu'il arrive tes petits se seront éclatés en liberté
gros bisous à tous*  ::

----------


## Wilo

sonja, c'est dur de gérer leur absence mais il faut malgré tout continuer pour ceux qui restent. Dis toi que tes petits sont près de toi même si tu ne les vois pas. C'est ce que je fais quand je promène, je sais que mes loulous et mon petit Ralou sont avec nous. Essaie de te reposer et de profiter d'un répit, tes petits ont besoin de toi.
gros bisous  ::

----------


## papillon68

je pense fort à toi Sonja , profites quand même ainsi que tes poilus

----------


## Lili-kat

Sonja,  sur que de voir tes petits s'éclater dans ton petit paradis champêtre va te donner du baume au coeur   Ce sera  aussi toujours le paradis de tes amours : dans l'air, dans l'herbe, dans chacun des pas de tes loulou qui gambadent, dans ton coeur ! partout !!!

----------


## Coline54

Bonnes vacances tout de même Sonja avec toute la famille, c'est vrai que quand ils nous quittent c'est le seul moment où ils nous font pleurer, nous aimerions toutes et tous qu'ils aient une vie aussi longue que la notre mais hélas.... profitez bien tous les deux des jeux de folie de la troupe qui j'en suis sûre ne va pas manquer de faire de nouveaux trous dans le terrain

----------


## breton67

merci a vous toutes , cela fait toujours du bien de vous lire , nous sommes toutes dans la meme détresse lorsque l un de nos petits s en va , il n y a rien a faire on ne s y fait pas 
Schweppes lui va sur ses 13 ans , pour un golden c est déja un age certain j essaye de ne pas trop y penser , ,lui c est le pantouflard de service ,la bas pas de marches a monter pour lui c est un grand plus 
et les trois monstres restants ce sont eux Coline les "creusateurs " de trous 
oh le bonheur des pattes pleines de terre ...
bisous a toutes croisez les doigts la route est longue mais je suis un bon convoyeur

----------


## maruska

Bonnes vacances malgré tout Sonja! On s'appelle! Cela me fera toujours un grand plaisir!  ::

----------


## breton67

promis Maruska ,j avais prévu de le faire de toute façon , des que nous serons installés  ::

----------


## moussy

Bonnes vacances ma belle ! Faites bonne route et soyez prudents !

Appelle-moi quand vous serez arrivés !

Bisous

----------


## breton67

et voila vacances finies et memes bien finies vu que cela fait 15 jours que nous sommes de retour  , mais comme tout le monde il y a tant de choses a faire et puis ma bte mail débordait légerement .........tres legerement
j aimerais une fois une seule fois pouvoir ecrire :rien a raconter vacances peinardes... raté une fois encore 
déja le départ s annonçait mal va savoir je ne le sentais pas 
d un coté mon mari depuis 15 jours avait une toux mais alors ce que l on appelle tousser et cela jour et nuit ,quinte apres quinte ,donc le sommeil manquait 
pour la premiere fois il s emmelait les pédales en chargeant et un moment me dit :je finirais demain matin 
oh misère autant remettre le départ un jour plus tard 
donc comme je ne suis pas handicapée des mains j ai fini de charger la mule , ensuite le dernier coup de serpillere ,je finissais que mon mari se reveillait et nous voila partis 
dur avec une place de vide c est vraiment le coeur tres lourd que je partais 
il nous restait environ 300 km lorsque d un coup mon mari s est mis a saigner du nez 
depuis son opération du coeur il prends un fluidifiant pour le sang pour eviter les caillots et doit faire au minimum une prise de sang par mois pour controler 
seuleument la moindre égratigure  et le sang coule comme une fontaine , en quelques secondes pull , pantalon .. il y avait su sang partout 
j avais prévu des meches a mettre dans les narines au cas ou ,mais cette fois çi 3 meches n ont pas suffi 
et là .oh misère ou sont les autres ?? branle bas de combat on commençe a deballer tout en veillant les bretons ,ils auraient vite pu prendre la poudre d escampette 
enfin nous avons retrouvé les meches 
l ennui il faut une fois les meches mises se tenir le nez pincé jusqu a ce que le sang coagule , et cela peut durer , durer .......
apres pour finir la route mon mari a conduit d une main l autre tenait le nez 
c est dans des moments pareils que je regrette d etre une vraie gourde pour ce qui est de conduire 

les bretons :sages comme des images, quand a Schweppes de temps en temps il levait sa bonne bouille histoire sans doute de voir si l arrivée n était pas trop éloignée 
enfin nous y étions :  fatigués mais entiers 
Mr Breton tellement fatigué que la cloture anti fugue a été remise au lendemain
 manque de chance le lendemain matin au reveil il n avait pas encore mis un pied par terre j entends oh m...e et c était reparti le sang qui coulait a nouveau ,comme une fontaine ; il mets une meche et comme toujours la tete en avant en ésperant que le sang va coaguler 
moi , ras la frange j appelle mon medecin et elle me dit qu il doit aller de suite au labo 
si l INR est entre 2 et 3 c est bon ;s il est a 4 il faut appeller le samu 

un moment apres le sang s arrete , et mon mari decide d aller au labo (pas evident monsieur voulait attendre le lundi , nous étions samedi) 
puis me dit il dans la foulée  : je ferais les premières courses
pendant ce temps là je m occuperais  moi de décharger la remorque et le coffre 
 comme monsieur était de mauvais poil vu que j avais ralé pour le labo ;il décide de ne pas prendre le portable , c est sur qu il se serait cassé le bras a le porter 
un bon moment apres le telephonne sonne , au bout du fil  la patronne du labo qui demande a parler a mon mari 
 je lui explique qu il n est pas là 
catastrophe l INR est a 9 

nom d un chien je suais a grosses gouttes , paniquée 
je passe sur le retour mais mon beau frere l a conduit immédiatement a l hopital 
une fois revenu bonjour l état , pendant pres de 8 jours il n a rien mais rien pu faire ,tellement fatigué  lui qui n arrete jamais ,increvable ; rien meme pas aller chercher les buches pour la cheminée 
heureusement qu avec ma poussette je pouvais me débrouiller 
mais mon moral meme si je ne lui montrais pas n était pas brillant
 ,Mon ùmari  se levait et s asseyait totalement lessivé et bien sur les quintes de toux continuaient , ce furent des nuits blanches la peur au ventre 
les sirops et autres medicaments rien n y faisait 
j avais eu il y a pres de deux ans je crois un mail qui disait que pour la toux il fallait la nuit se mettre du viks vapo rhume; sous les pieds mettre des chaussettes et attendre que cela agisse 
il a bien tenté de dire non mais trop fatigué il s est laissé tartiner ,ensuite il a eu droit  du miel dans du lait chaud 
alors hasard ou efficace  ?????? le lendemain il toussait encore un peu et deux jours apres pour ainsi dire plus !!!!!!!!!!juste de temps en temps et petit a petit fini 
au bout de 8 jours les forces lui revenaient et mon moral également 
 les  bretons sages pendant deux jours ils respectaient les limites a ne pas franchir comme si la cloture avait été faite 
mais chassez le naturel.......... 
je veillais du mieux que je pouvais rangeais trois bricoles et vite sortait pour voir s ils étaient encore là et ça n a pas raté un moment Tibou et Bambou pfuitttttttttttt disparus 
bon sang les nerfs m ont lachés , je pleurais comme une idiote au milieu du terrain 
j appellais aussi fort que je pouvais ,les voisins ont du se dire que la cinglée aux chiens était de retour :venez les titis maman donne des gateaux...............
les gateaux comparés a une chasse aux lapins il n y a pas photo les lapins gagnent
un long moment apres ... une éternité quand on attend , je les vois tout en bas qui courent le long du canal qui borde la maison , cette derniere est située en hauteur ; mais pour un humain normal pas moyen de descendre ou alors fait avoir envie de se suicider 
 de les voir m a redonné de la voix  et miracle mes fugueurs sont remontés 
Bambou plus ou moins était potable mais Tibou a du tomber dans un trou rempli de vase il était noir mais noir.......... un autre jour j aurais fait la photo mais là......... 
je venais de nettoyer la salle de bain elle est blanche et vert pale , a peine sur le pas de la porte mon petit fugueur se secoue il y en avait partout des trainées noires et une odeur; tant pis ils étaient de retour ,
 je me suis fait expliquer pour la cloture et deux heures apres elle était refaite
 aie........
 j ai encore ecris un roman ,la suite demain  sinon cela va faire trop long a lire ::  
a toutes ::

----------


## Daysie433

*bon vous voilà de retour avec la troupe ouf !
on attend la suite avec impatience
gros bisous breton67*  ::

----------


## chanloue

holala... ma pauvre Sonja... et c est cette période que tu appelles "vacances"... je reste admirative devant ton moral (presque !) imperturbable... enfin, vous êtes tous rentrés en bon état, c est l essentiel !

----------


## Coline54

Que d'aventures... j'espère que pour Monsieur Breton tout est rentré dans l'ordre... nos hommes ont le don de nous faire de ces coups... pour les bretons fidèles à eux même mais ils sont revenus sans que tu cours après y a du progrès   merci pour le récit Sonja la reine de la clôture anti fugue

----------


## lili2000

Bon retour  :: 
J'espères que cela va mieux pour ton mari
Bisous

----------


## papillon68

coucou Sonja , contente de te lire, je crois que la prochaine fois si tu veux je viens avec mon mari pour que tu ais enfin des vacances , caresses aux loulous
étant moi même opérée du coeur ( presque en même temps que ton mari) j'y connais quelque chose en prise de sang et INR faut pas rigoler avec ça et faire régulièrement les prises de sang et faire attention à certains aliments , gros bisous

----------


## Daysie433

*coucou thécla

n'oublie pas, aujourd'hui c'est l'anniversaire de notre gentille Sonja
on lui envoie tous et toutes de gros bisous

*

----------


## papillon68

happy Anniversaire chère Sonja

----------


## lili2000

Joyeux anniversaire !!!

----------


## Céleste Paris

Joyeux anniversaire Sonja !

----------


## maruska

un très bon anniversaire Sonja! ::

----------


## chanloue

bon anniversaire Sonja... que cette journée te soit belle !

----------


## breton67

Merci Daysie d avoir vendu la meche  :: , du coup j ai droit a un tas de gentils souhaits de tous cotés 
le temps s écoule a une allure ....j ai il y a bien longtemps revé d avoir 20 ans 
unjour oui ils sont bien arrivés  :: toute une journée a avoir 20 ans ......... depuis lorsque je me retourne je ne comprends pas ou sont passées toutes ces années et ce que j ai pu faire pendant tout ce temps .......
et je reve encore de faire tant de choses mais si je veux y arriver il va me falloir une sacrée rallonge 
a vous toutes merci d etre là merci pour vos souhaits j y prends vraiment du bonheur

----------


## moussy

Joyaux Anniversaire  Sonja !

Gros bisous

----------


## Coline54

Joyeux anniversaire Sonja bisous

----------


## teuleu

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE

----------


## champardenais

joyeux anniversaire Sonja

----------


## Wilo

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE SONJA beaucoup beaucoup de bonheur  ::

----------


## breton67

o
hou la la la honte ......je n avais pas vu mon post remonter 
. merci les filles les mots gentils sont toujours bons a prendre
trop prise par des diffusions pour les loulous ,et entre les miens et comme vous toutes la vie de chaque jour il manque 3 ou 4 heures par jour pour pouvoir etre efficace 
les vacances ma foi ....nous repartons dans une dizaine de jours déja , comme dit le temps s ecoule trop vite 
lorsque j entends des personnes raler car elles s ennuient ... j avoue ne pas comprendre
 Entre temps nous avons eu tres peur pour Schweppes il a  des diarhées sur diarhées 
bien sur passage véto mais cela a duré 3 semaines avec des moments ou je croyais que tout allait mieux et rebelotte .. Goupil lui aussi maintenant est sous médicaments deux pour le coeur un pour la thyroide et les reins ont besoin d une alimentation specifique , ajoutons 3 sortes de gélules pour de l arthrose  avec mon Bambou qui lui aussi a unprobleme de coeur et de thyroide les gamelles il y a interet a reflechir et ne pas s"e tromper 
Depuis deux jours Schweppes ne prends plus rien pour la diarhée ,il avait également du mal a se lever 
ce gros doudou se couche sur le coté alors pour l aider bonjour les efforts il fait 48 kg et une fois lui debout c est a mon tour d etre sur les rotules  :: 
j ai eu un matin ou j ai cru qu il allait falloir abandonner  :: , il ne mangeait meme plus ,j ai eu tellement peur que je n arrivais pas a me lever ce jour là 
dans des cas pareil j ai tendance a me rouler en boule et refuser de voir ou d entendre 
Guen me manque a un point alors un de plus encore ........ daysie , Chanloue et bien d autres savent que ces départs a répétitions sont tres durs a encaisser 
et puis mon doudou s est requinqué 
il va donc faire le voyage avec nous si tout va bien pendant les jours a venir ,je deviens superstitieuse 
j éspere que cette fois çi tout se passera mieux qu au printemps 
il y a deux semaines , j étais encore devant mon ordi lorsque mon homme qui dormait déja arrive les doigts pinçant le nez :tu peux me préparer des mèches ? bien sur je lui donne ça et vais dans la chambre constater les dégats 
mama mia du sang partout le long du bois du lit ,une belle flaque par terre et des traces comme enavait laissé le petit poucet tout le long du couloir 
une meche , deux meches et il avait beau mettre la tete en avant se pinçer le nez comme il doit le faire le sang ne coagulait plus 
je ne sais plus trop mais deux heures apres nous en étions au meme stade ;cest bien la premierefois que ma moitié a demandé que j appelle le médecin  entre temps le pauvre avait froid meme pas capable d enfiler une veste ou des chaussettes sinon le sang coulait 
Le medecin a répondu que dans ce cas il ne pouvait aider mais qu il me fallait appeller le SAMU 
là j ai eu un autre docteur au bout du fil qui m a dit que mon mari devait se moucher tres fort et ensuite pincer le nez et attendre un quart d heure 
je lui ais dit que cela faisait deux heures qu il le faisait mais qu il ne coagulait pas 
allez il se remouche et là bondieu je n étais plus trop fiere du sang partout et ça coulait ,un rouleau de sopalin y est passé et j avais mis des serpilleres pour éponger 
un quart d heure apres le medecin rappelle et vu les résultats il décide d envoyer une ambulance 
branle bas de combat j ai habillé mon mari du mieux que j ai pu préparé un sac pour un minimum d affaires (pas evident lorsqu le stress est de la partie )
puis zut il est encore un chausson et misère un telephonne 
enfin équipé et l ambulance est arrivée 
les premiers soins ont été donnés de suite a son bord et ves 2 heures du matin mon mari est parti a l hopital 
a 4 heures le telephonne sonne mon homme en pleine forme demande qu on vienne le chercher 
normalement il a droit a l ambulance mais vu que la prise en charge était faite par telephonne pas possible
c est plus ou moins ce que j ai cru comprendre 
heureusement que vu lagrandeur de la maison mon fils et sa famille habitent a l étage , du coup c est Domi mon fils qui s y est collé  
je conduis comme un pied en plein jour alors la nuit et l hopital de Strasbourg est immense alors bien contente d avoir de l aide 
Jacky a été cautérisé chimiquement , pour le moment ça tient ............je croise les doigts et tres fort 
pas evident de vieillir  :: 
Petit Guen a laissé un tel vide ses betises m occupaient a plein temps , mais comme dit il me manque énormément c était l un des plus patauds et plus couillons que jai eu mais jamais Guen n a émis un seul grognement c était un amour avec tout ce que ce mot comporte 
IL a laissé un peu de lui a Petit BOUt 
aussi gueulard que lui quand nous partons en ballade 
par contre Guen se roulait rarement dans tout ce qui sent fort et là Tibou est un champion 
hier j ai du malgré le froid rouler fenetres ouvertes ,je ne sais dans que charogne il s était roulé et bien roulé il en avait partout 
et pour le laver faut le voir se planquer ; malin comme un singe , il le sait quand il doit passer a la douche mais c est plus fort que lui , c est vraiment le fils a dégueulasse 
il sentait si bon hier et ce matin ............il a du croiser un ^poisson mort et rebelotte ... ::  
a vous toutes je souhaite un bel été avec vos petits , du courage a celles qui sont dans la peine 
une coccinelle pour porter bonheur

----------


## chanloue

merci Sonja, c est toujours un bonheur de te lire... mais les nouvelles ne sont pas forcément bien réjouissantes... Monsieur Breton, prenez soin de vous surtout, toi aussi, Sonja, et en mémoire de tous nos petits partis trop vite, il faut continuer d aller de l avant et d aimer très fort ceux que nous avons encore le bonheur d avoir vers nous, courage... un câlin aux loulous et une biz de réconfort à toi ; que le prochain séjour de vacances soit reposant (ça pourrait être tu crois ??)

----------


## Daysie433

*courage sonja il faut tenir le coup pour ton mari et pour tes petits restants *  :: *dans 10 jours vous partez à nouveau en vacances alors profitez en bien tous*  :: *

je pense que dans nos ennuis et chagrins ce sont nos petits  qui nous aident à tenir bon car on ne doit pas baisser les bras.......on n'oublie pas nos petits disparus de toutes façons et il nous faut vivre avec  notre peine même si à chaque départ nous y laissons un bout de notre coeur

bonnes vacances à tous.....caresses à tes petits amours et bisous pour toi*  ::

----------


## Lili-kat

Sonja, même quand tu es dans la peine ou les soucis, il y a toujours en toi, un petit rayon de soleil qui brille et capable de réchauffer n'importe quel coeur. Merci

----------


## lili2000

Bonjour  :Smile: 
Des nouvelles ?
Comment vas-tu ?

----------


## Coline54

Plus de nouvelles de Sonja et sa meute... j'ai appris par une amie sur fb le départ de Schweppes décidément le sort s'acharne il a rejoint mon Verlaine parti en aout et ma Vanille partie début décembre, j'espère que vous allez bien Sonja et Monsieur breton

----------


## breton67

merci de prendre des nouvelles Coline ,oui mon doudou est parti lui aussi , il ne me reste plus que trois petits bretons , dur dur pour Schweppes , cela fait tres mal 
Coline je suis plus que désolée de vous savoir dans la peine vous aussi :: deux petits qui partent en peu de temps ...........Lutin et Pollen m ont fait ce gros chagrin aussi c est tres difficile de reprendre pied 
GUENparti en décembre est tpujours plus que présent 
Monsieur "breton " a eu encore de gros problemes de saignements ,je ne compte plus les fois ou l ambulance le cherchait pour l emmener a l hopital  arreter l hemoragie 
il a été cautérisé mais ...depuis rebelotte; hier il a été opére d une hernie , ce n est pas important comme opération mais avec ses problemes de sang..;;;
 ouf c est passé 
pour ma part ,mp Coline 
je vais mettre quelques photos 
merci Coline d avoir demandé des nouvelles et surtout courage a vous

----------


## teuleu

affectueuses pensées Sonja  ::

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage n'hésites pas à me MP si tu veux.

----------


## candynet

Un petit coucou pour toi Breton, et du courage pour le départ de tes loulous, je connais ce vide quand malheureusement nous devons laisser partir nos amis 4 pattes. Les souvenirs reviennent, mais au moins on sait qu'on les a aimés et rendus heureux. Amitiés.

----------


## anniec

Pensées, Sonja  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*voici quelques photos que notre amie breton67 m'a demandé de poster ici :

et elles seront commentées  après :

*

----------


## breton67

merci Monique 
ma petite troupe a bien diminuée 
je regrette le temps ou je voyais s ébattre mes 8 loulous , j étais heureuse mais ne savait pas a quel point 
chacun de mes petits partis laisse un tel vide 
tres dur de s en remettre 
Les betises se font rares mais de temps en temps ..... mes trois mousquetaires trouvent moyen d en faire quand meme 
dans le panier Goupil est Petit Bout sont les meilleurs amis du monde , quand le plus jeune ne cherche pas le plus agé c est l inverse et cela donne lieu a des courses folles  dans la maison , , il vaut mieux eviter de se trouver sur leur passage 

Bambou au premier plan  Goupil derriere lui et Tibou a l arriere , ce jour là c était en vacances ,une cagnasse a dessecher sur place , mais les trois comperes seraient morts sur place ,ils guettaient un malheureux petit lézard tetanisé sur le mur  
autant pour la pauvre petite bete que pour que mes monstres se mettent a l ombre j ai du au bout d un moment mettre le tuyau d arrosage a l oeuvre 
débandade de bretons et le lézard en a profité pour se mettre a l abri
a vous qui avez pris de mes nouvelles je vous embrasse bien fort , j avançe doucement mais surement  :: 
merci encore Daysie

----------


## maruska

qu'ils sont mignons!Mais font-ils partie d'une chorale alsacienne?  ou admirent-ils une "belle" au balcon? (photo 2) ::

----------


## Daysie433

*de la part de notre "amie breton67" photo :

*

*
désolée sonja pour les 3 autres je n'arrive pas à les enregistrer (fichier trop grand)*  :: 

*je viens de réussir 

*

----------


## breton67

miracle de l informatique ??????? merci Monique pour la peine que tu t es donnée 
Maruska non là je crois qu ils n avaient meme plus la force de chanter et tout ça pour ce petit lézard 
ce matin Bambou m a fait tres peur ; il était parti au loin hors de ma vue donc je ne sais ce qui s est passé ,,mais je l ai vu revenir trottant d une façon bizarre ,et des qu il m a vue ils est couché , il respirait en sifflant , vu qu il a un souffle au coeur je ne vous dis pas la panique 
comme en ce moment je ne peux conduire mon mari m accompagne , il est donc arrivé avec la voiture ,a levé Bambou et j ai grimpé dans le coffre a coté de lui 
apres deux minutes tout est rentré dans l ordre mais j étais plutot secouée 
je l avais vu gratter comme un "débile " au début de la ballade , allez leur expliquer qu il faudrait peut etre se calmer un peu  en prenant de l age ........ 
il n y a pas un jour ou je ne suis pas obligée de les laver ; les pattes et le ventre noirs de boue , mais ils sont tellement heureux a creuser ......
goupil Lui frise de plus en plus a mesure qu il vieillit 
quand au chaton la pauvre bete un "salopard " quelconque l avait abandonné tout en haut d un pilier de béton pendant mes vacances 
si ma maison est loin de la route celle de ma belle soeur elle par contre en est proche
un heureux hasard a fait que mon mari était "descendu ce matin là , car ma belle famille étant partie en vacances personne n aurait vu ce chaton et il serait mort de chaud 
en attendant je me retrouvais avec cette petite bete et mes bretons qui ne demandaient pas mieux que de le croquer 
le village n est pas trop important j ai donc pris l annuaire et appellé chaque résident ,mais tintin .. personne pour dire qu ils avaient perdu un chaton ;mettre des affiches.... il y en avait plus qu il n en faut chez les commerçants :donne chatons... 
le veto contacté idem pas possible d aider les chats il y en a partout 
on m a conseillé la SPA : mais je ne pouvais m y résoudre 
en attendant je me retrouvais avec un chaton sur les bras et une chambre en état de siège 3 bretons campant devant la porte 
surtout ne pas oublier de fermer a clef vu mes loustics .. 
enfin au bout d une semaine l une de mes belle soeur a accepté de l adopter , son souci c est qu elle avait déja récupérée deux chattes et rajouter une petite femelle , pas evident , mais a la fin meme si au début les plus agées ont boudées et ne sont pas rentrées de deux jours tout s est arrangé , les minous cohabitent meme avec une famille de hérissons qui viennent se nourrir la nuit
 une photo de Schwepes un peu avant sa mort ,il était beau mon doudou , telllment gentil toujours content ,le vide qu il laisse n est pas pres de se refermer , saleté de cancer qui frappe les humains et les betes dec plus en plus souvent 
bonne journée a tous

----------


## Wilo

ils sont si beaux tes loulous Sonja  ::  et Schweppes qui me fait battre le coeur tellement la ressemblance avec mon Pluto est flagrante, hormis la couleur, et puis tout deux partis de la même maladie, saleté de cancer.
Elle est si jolie la petit minette, contente aussi que tu lui ais trouvé une famille et qu'elle soit bien, aimé et choyé comme devrait l'être tout les poilus.
De bien belles photos qui font chaud au coeur
Gros bisous ma Sonja

----------


## maruska

coucou Sonja, je me demandais que venait faire cet adorable chaton au milieu de tes loulous (quand on voit dans quel état les met la vue d'un petit lézard! ::  :: ) mais j'ai eu l'explication toujours avec cet humour qui te caractérise!
Tes chiens sont vraiment magnifiques et Schwepes était superbe...on les aime tellement! ::

----------


## moussy

Quel plaisir de revoir la bouille de tes rouquins (même si je crois que je ne saurais jamais qui est qui sauf pour tTibout) et du joli et gentil Schwepes !

Trop joli ce chaton !

Gros bisous Sonja et calins à tes monstres !

----------


## breton67

un petit passage que j aurais voulu ne jamais avoir a faire , apres Guen que je pleure toujours,  Schweppes dont je n arrive pas a accepter le départ c est mon petit Goupil qui vient de me quitter :je n ais pas le coeur a raconter mais le véto soupçonnait l erlichiose une maladie provoquée par cette saloperie de tiques , pour l aider a lutter il avait gardé mon GOUPIL pour lui faire une transfusion 
j avais du mal a le laisser Goupil était attachéa moi presque maladivement , souvent hospitalisée ces derniers mois mon loulous passaient ses nuits a tourner et virer dans toutes les pieces ... mais c était pour son bien 
le lendemain je telephonne pour savoir a quelle heure je pouvais le rechercher  et là ....... une echo a revelé un cancer du foie tres invasif , il lui restait tres peu a vivre 
il est parti sur mes genoux si heureux de me revoir qu il ne s est apreçu de rien 
voila jai le coeur en miettes ; l impression d etre une coquille vide , j ai eu beaucoup de mal a mettre ce message il me semble le perdre encore une fois

----------


## Daysie433

*bon courage Sonja*  :: 
*
que ton petit Goupil repose en paix et sans souffrances à présent 
il a rejoint ses copains là-haut et veille sur toi

*

----------


## poppo

A bientôt Sonja.

Prends le temps qu'il faudra.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

De tout coeur avec toi Sonja, que de tristesses en ce moment.

Dormez tous dans la paix petits Amours.

----------


## Lili-kat

Grosses pensées à toi Sonja et à ton petit Goupil, bien aimé parmi les bien aimés. 

L'amour partagé qui t'unit à tes chiens, les merveilleuses images postées et toutes celles qu'on a imaginé à tes récits feront toujours partie pour moi, des belles choses, simples, sincères et indiscutablement réconfortantes.

Courage Sonja, Je t'embrasse tendrement ainsi que ton petit renard devenu ange

----------


## lili2000

Je te souhaite beaucoup de courage Sonja
Dur dur surtout quand on ne s'y attend pas et qu'il y a une série  

Gros bisous à toi

----------


## teuleu

De tout coeur avec toi Sonja  ::

----------


## Coline54

Les séries je connais c'est une horreur.... tiens le coup Sonja il n'est pas seul il a retrouvé Schweppes et Guen là haut et nul doute qu'ils veillent sur vous deux. Bon courage

----------


## moussy

De tout cœur avec toi Sonja 

gros bisous

----------


## maruska

les mots me manquent.... ::  gros bisous

----------


## ASL

Ma gentille SONJA, que te dire ? La seule et unique souffrance que nous inflige nos amours, c'est quand ils nous laissent pour le grand départ !
Les autres sont là bien sûr, mais le vide est là, immense, et ne passera qu'avec du temps... Il sera toujours dans ton cur puisqu'il a fait partie de ta vie passionnément !
Il faut se réjouir de l'avoir connu, et qu'il t'ai fait la grande confiance de vivre auprès de toi et de t'aimer ...
Bientôt, tu penseras à lui comme d'un merveilleux souvenir et tu continueras à lui parler, comme je parle toujours à mes loulous tant aimés et disparus....
Allez ma SONJA, ne pleure plus, il est là, tout près de toi, il te surveille, il t'embrasse et te protège.
Je t'embrasse bien fort  ::

----------


## vmmiss

beaucoup de courage pour surmonter tous ces chagrins, c'est un crève cœur

----------


## anniec

De tout coeur avec vous  ::

----------


## Vegane7

Il n'y a rien de pire dans la vie que de perdre son compagnon.
C'est intolérable et pire que de perdre un proche humain.
Sans doute parce que les animaux sont toute l'innocence.
Quand ils s'en vont, on meurt avec eux et quelque chose d'autre meurt aussi, d'impalpable et de précieux.
Personnellement, je n'ai jamais aimé d'être humain autant que mes chiens (hormis mes parents).

----------


## candynet

De tout coeur avec toi Breton suite au départ de Goupil pour le Pont de l'Arc en Ciel. 
Que dire qui n'a pas déjà été dit.
Une souffrance, un vide à chaque instant de notre vie quand ceux qui emplissent nos vies nous quittent.
C'est tellement douloureux, quand on les aime comme des êtres faisant partie entière de la famille, chaque départ est une blessure qui ne se referme jamais. 
On ne profite jamais assez du bonheur des moments partagés quand nos animaux sont à nos côtés, et tout bascule si vite.
Courage à toi Breton pour surmonter cette douleur, ce vide et cette peine. 
Repose en paix joli Goupil.
Amitiés.

----------


## breton67

merci a vous toute , cette fois çi en effet je peine a remonter la pente 
,je sais qu il faut rester présente pour mes deux petits derniers ,mais la peur est là au fond de moi , cest trop dur a chaque fois d en repasser par ces moments là 
Pourtant c est une chance de pouvoir les aider a partir car s il fallait assister a une longue agonie , personne je crois aurait le courage d affronter cela 
mais meme en sachant que mes petits ont été tellement heureux , qu ils ont eu le meilleur leur départ laisse un tel vide , je me répete il faut en etre passé par là pour comprendre 
c est pour cela que je partage ma peine sachant que vos messages sont sinceres 
merci a vous toutes

----------


## breton67

la loi des séries .. je vais finir par devenir folle a force d angoisse 
Bambou l un des deux qui me reste a depuis toujours un souffle au coeur , ,il a eu droit lui aussi a un echocardiograme, ;changement de médicaments plus , un cachet de plus pour la thyroide , qui depuis des années était stable et là augmentation aussi 
comme toujours mes bretons quand ils partent en ballade sont plus qu ecxités , ils jaillissent de la voiture comme des dingues et courent sans reprendre haleine jusqu au bout de la digue 
il faisait un peu chaud ce jour là quand Bambou est revenu vers moi les pattes flageolantes , il respirait si fort que cela faisait comme un rale , 
la peur mon dieu ,... je l ai mis a l ombre et suis repartie en consultation 
et là franchement je ne suis plus capable de me rappeller pourquoi ma veto a voulu faire une echographie 
je n en étais plus a une pres ... 
elle m a dit avoir remarqué des petites excroissances sur son foie , mais me dit elle je ne suis pas inquiete ,souvent les chiens agés (m..e il n a que 9 ans )sont sujets a cela , et me dit elle on va refaire une echo a nouveau d ici une dizaine de jours 
je suis repartie chamboulée , et par apres une fois rentrée je tournais retournais tout dans ma tete  :Stick Out Tongue: ourquoi une echo de plus si la véto me dit ne pas etre inquiete ?? 
mardi dernier donc j y retourne et là l echo a durée bien plus longtemps , d abord le loulou debout ,  puis mon pauvre Bambou sur le dos ce qu il n a pas amé du tout
le foie est "beau" mais il y a une tache sur la rate ... 
il n y a que deux "options" soit ce n est rien soit mon petit Bambou a un cancer et cette saloperie est tres invasive ;il en aurait tout au plus pour 6 mois ..... 
dans maintenant deux semaine encore une echo , si c est un cancer la tache sera déja plus grande ........ 
je ne vis plus j essaye de ne pas y penser mais franchement je suis a bout 
lorsque on m a détecté un cancer le medecin m avait dit le moral c est primordial , le moral je l avais mais cette fois çi, qu une envie c est de baisser les bras , je n arrive meme plus a pleurer mon Goupil tellement Bambou me préoccupe 
une amie m a dit que parfois les médicaments pris peuvent laisser des taches sur les organes ????? je m accroche a cela 
les selles sont bonnes , il mange avec beaucoup d appétit ,je verifie l état de ses gencives ,le pauvre doit sentir mon stress 
je veux y croire de toutes mes forces que cette tache ne sera rien ; sinon ... mais meme si ce n est rien je crois que je vais me payer une crise de larmes pour essayer de reprendre pied 
souhaitez moi bonne chance mon Bambou ena bien besoin 


,

----------


## Daysie433

*chère Sonja

vis au jour le jour......avec ta maladie tu ne dois surtout pas baisser les bras*  :: *

dans mes petits seniors adoptés beaucoup avaient un cancer, j'ai encore une puce de 9 ans ma canichette toy noire Caline, je sais que cette maladie grandit de jour en jour en elle et qu'elle peut partir d'un jour à l'autre mais je profite à fond du temps qui lui reste et je peux te dire qu'elle joue comme jamais elle n'a joué et qu'elle mord la vie à pleines dents....
j'espère qu'il en sera de même pour ton petit Bambou*  :: *

reposes-toi, reprends des forces, tu en as besoin, tu dois tenir bon, si tu as envie de pleurer n'aies pas honte c'est tout à fait normal, après tout ça soulage bien

quand j'ai eu mes deux attaques de paralysie en 2013 il me restait à moi aussi des petits toutous malades, j'en ai perdu beaucoup depuis mais il faut s'accrocher, pour sa famille, pour ses amis et pour les petits qui restent.

je sais par expérience combien c'est difficile d'être malade et de garder le moral quand tout pète autour de nous, courage amie, je suis de tout coeur avec toi et tes petits amours*  ::

----------


## Vegane7

Sonja, tiens bon, nous sommes toutes avec toi et Bambou   
Je suis sûre que ce n'est pas grave et que la prochaine écho le confirmera.

----------


## vmmiss

plein de pensées pour toi et ton petit bout  j'espère que tu seras rassurée bientôt

----------


## Wilo

Sonja, idem que Vegane, ça confirmera que c'est bénin, j'en suis sûre. Nous sommes toutes là pour toi, Sonja, pour te soutenir dans ces épreuves répétées. Gros câlins à tes bébés et gros bisous  ::

----------


## candynet

Bonsoir Breton, 
Je te lis, je comprends ton angoisse et ta peine.
Je vais te dire une chose que j'essaie d'appliquer moi même mais je sais ce n'est pas facile.
Il faut profiter de Bambou et de ton autre loulou sans trop penser, ne rien changer à ta vie, leurs habitudes même si je sais qu'au fond de toi tu ne seras pas en paix. 
Nous avions mon mari et moi deux chiennes adorables Lili et Chipie, Lili nous a fait "une tamponade" cardiaque, et malgré deux mois de consultations, échographie, médicaments, nous n'avons pu la sauver. C'est arrivé brusquement avec une toux un samedi matin. Elle n'avait que 7 ans quand il a fallu l'endormir car elle étouffait. Il y a 15 jours ma Chipie 8 ans, a toussé également et respirait mal, visite véto : coeur ou poumons, il ne savait pas très bien, elle a été mise sous cortisone (que je n'ai pas donnée) et sous antibiotiques. Elle est fatiguée, ce jour lors de la ballade, j'ai attendu mon mari qui est allé rechercher la voiture pour la ramener car elle n'en pouvait plus, une ballade qu'elle faisait il y a deux mois encore.... Comme toi, je vis dans l'angoisse de la perdre, mais elle le sent, alors j'essaie maintenant de ne plus penser au pire, je ne peux rien empêcher, rien arrêter de ce destin qui me prend ce qui m'aide à vivre chaque jour. 
Essaie Breton de profiter au mieux de Bambou, des moments que tu partages, car si l'échographie de mardi est bonne tu auras vécu tous ces jours d'angoisse pour rien, et si l'écho est moins bonne, de toute façon ton souci, ton angoisse n'aideront pas Bambou, ni toi. 
Je sais c'est dur, moi même j'ai du mal à le faire, c'est un simple conseil, je suis de tout coeur avec toi, ça va aller Breton, calins à Bambou et ton autre loulou. Amitié de par notre amour des loulous.

----------


## breton67

merci a vous toutes  pour vos petits mots , qui aident beaucoup ,je relis essayant oui de penser que c est peut etre simplement bénin 
j essaye tu sais candynet d appliquer le :je n y pense pas , mais des fois ça "marche " et puis d un coup la peur revient brutalement , j ai pris rendez vous pour le 31 mai c est vrai que l ambiance a la maison n est pas folichonne 
Petit bout me fait le cirque tous les soirs apportant la balle avec laquelle il faisait de folles parties chaque soir avec Goupil , et il cause , cause . ,il est tres bavard mais que faire a part lui répondre que moi aussi j aimerais qu il soit encore là .. 
je sais Candynet que tu as raison  nos loulous sont tellement en osmose avec nous qu ils ressentent le moindre changement 

cet hiver j ai du m absenter , Goupil passait ses nuits a tourner dans toute la maison et pendant la journée toute ma petite meute refusait de rentrer ils guettaient mon retour couchés sur la terrasse , cela me fendait le coeur 
Candynet je suis sincèrement peinée pour ce que tu vis en ce moment , j ai vécu cela avec plusieurs de mes loulous et encore aujourd hui lorsque je pense a ceux dont la vie était en équilibre je ressens encore cette angoisse 
je souhaite de tout coeur que tu puisses encore longtemps profiter de ta Chipie , fais lui un tres gros calin toi aussi 
comment ne pas craquer lorsque je lis maltraitances , abandons ect.. cela me rends dingue

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage Sonja  
Encore des soucis pour toi ...
j'espère de tout coeur que cela ne soit trop grave. Difficile de ne pas s'inquiéter dans ces cas là ...

----------


## lili2000

Des nouvelles ?

----------


## breton67

les nouvelles seront pour mardi lili, j ai rendez vous l apres midi et la  tension monte
j ai essayé du mieux que j ai pu de ne pas trop y penser ,mais là "ça" se rapproche 
quand je pense que normalement il faut garder le moral et pas de stress pour cette foutue maladie ,on pourra dire que rien ne m aura été épargné que ce soit du coté de la santé de mon mari ou le départ de Schweppes et de Goupil ..il devrait exister un bouton stop sur lequel appuyer lorsque ça déborde 
Bambou a part cela va bien , il n a pas maigri ,mange tres bien ;trop bien meme aussi gourmand que l était mon petit Guen ,sauf que lui ne vole pas ,mais il a un regard quand il mendie ... 
les selles sont bonnes les gencives bien roses ... mais cela meme si je m y accroche ne veut rien dire 
lorsque mon cancer a été détecté f ranchement je n ais rien vu arriver alors , je me méfie 
bisous a vous toutes qui etes là avec votre gentillesse 

bonne fete aussi a toutes les mamans , que vous soyez maman de deux ou 4 pattes

----------


## lili2000

Je penserai à toi jusque là en croisant les doigts ...

----------


## Daysie433

::  *bonne fête des mamans à toi aussi Sonja 

tiens bon plus que 3 jours à attendre pour savoir ça va être long sans doute mais nous espérons toutes avoir de bonnes nouvelles de ton petit Bambou*  :: 

*en attendant repose toi bien, je t'envoie plein de bisous*  ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## breton67

merci pour votre soutien de croiser les doigts pour mon Bambou a du aider 
la tache est toujours là , (j aurais aimé qu elle disparaisse , bien sur  pour m eviter toute arrière pensée )
elle est pareille qu a la dernière echo ce qui est d apres la veto une tres bonne nouvelle 
il n y a plus qu a ésperer que cela continue ;
c est d apres la veto un cancer qui progresse a grande vitesse donc la tache devrait etre bien plus grande qu a la dernière echo
dans trois semaines encore une echo , si tout continue a bien aller j arreterais un peu ces examens ,c est un tel stress a chaque fois ,a moins bien sur qu un amaigrissement ou perte d appetit ne survienne 
ce soir je crois que je suis trop tendue encore pour me réjouir , ça ira mieux demain , entre le départ de Schweppes celui de Goupil et a peine plus d un an celui de mon enfant terrible Guen , la vie n a pas été tres rose , , bon dieu si on pouvait les aimer un tout petit peu moins ou du moins accepter l idée qu ils s en iront toujours trop vite ....mais c est loin d etre le cas

----------


## Daysie433

*bonsoir sonja

suis contente pour ton petit bonhomme et toi de savoir que ça va !
allez un petit dessin humoristique pour te faire sourire un peu et déstresser

*
*
je t'envoie plein de bisous et plein de caresses à Bambou*  ::

----------


## candynet

Merci pour les nouvelles de Bambou.
Contente de savoir que la situation est stable, en espérant que ton moral aille mieux Breton. Le temps cette année n'aide pas non plus, le soleil se fait rare, mais l'essentiel c'est de partager avec ceux qu'on aime chaque jour qui passe. Bisous et caresses à tes loulous.

----------


## Lili-kat

C'était la nouvelle rassurante qu'on attendait ! 
Veillez bien les uns sur les autres, chère petite famille de Sonja, on vous aime

----------


## breton67

merci les  filles de continuer a suivre mes petits 
aujourd hui c est Petit Bout qui est parti chez le veto 
c est a nouveau la saison des epillets , une vraie saleté , pourtant chaque jour les 8 pattounes je les suis de pres .. plus beaucoup d ailleurs a suivre ;8 petits petons au lieu de 32 .. une de ces saletés s était fichée sur le coté d une patte de Tibou , j avais beau chercher ,cela fait 2 jours qu il se lechait mais la nuit derniere il n a fait que cela 
du coup il a fait connaissance lui aussi du nouveau véto 
la patte était déja infectée , mais tout est rentré en ordre , Tibou lui déprime toujours , il est triste son copain c était Goupil et chaque jour de folles parties de jeu 
depuis tous  les soirs nous avons droit a la balle posée devant nous et il rale , mais rale , est ce une illusion ,je ne crois pas car meme mon mari le trouve triste .. 
les ballades ma foi pas tres solide encore sur mes  jambes alors je fais quelques metres et je m assoeis , il me faut veiller aussi a ce que Bambou ne fasse pas trop d effort vu son coeur 
Du coup Tibou galope un moment mais plus de copain pour chasser avec lui , il finit par se lasser et me tourne autour ,  
je mets un petit lien ,la chanson est faite pour les humains mais je l écoute et la dédie a mes petits coeurs a 4 pattes 

merci les  filles de continuer a suivre mes petits 
aujourd hui c est Petit Bout qui est parti chez le veto 
c est a nouveau la saison des epillets , une vraie saleté , pourtant chaque jour les 8 pattounes je les suis de pres .. plus beaucoup d ailleurs a suivre ;8 petits petons au lieu de 32 .. une de ces saletés s était fichée sur le coté d une patte de Tibou , j avais beau chercher ,cela fait 2 jours qu il se lechait mais la nuit derniere il n a fait que cela 
du coup il a fait connaissance lui aussi du nouveau véto 
la patte était déja infectée , mais tout est rentré en ordre , Tibou lui déprime toujours , il est triste son copain c était Goupil et chaque jour de folles parties de jeu 
depuis tous  les soirs nous avons droit a la balle posée devant nous et il rale , mais rale , est ce une illusion ,je ne crois pas car meme mon mari le trouve triste .. 
les ballades ma foi pas tres solide encore sur mes  jambes alors je fais quelques metres et je m assoeis , il me faut veiller aussi a ce que Bambou ne fasse pas trop d effort vu son coeur 
Du coup Tibou galope un moment mais plus de copain pour chasser avec lui , il finit par se lasser et me tourne autour ,  
je mets un petit lien ,la chanson est faite pour les humains mais je l écoute et la dédie a mes petits coeurs a 4 pattes 

merci les  filles de continuer a suivre mes petits 
aujourd hui c est Petit Bout qui est parti chez le veto 
c est a nouveau la saison des epillets , une vraie saleté , pourtant chaque jour les 8 pattounes je les suis de pres .. plus beaucoup d ailleurs a suivre ;8 petits petons au lieu de 32 .. une de ces saletés s était fichée sur le coté d une patte de Tibou , j avais beau chercher ,cela fait 2 jours qu il se lechait mais la nuit derniere il n a fait que cela 
du coup il a fait connaissance lui aussi du nouveau véto 
la patte était déja infectée , mais tout est rentré en ordre , Tibou lui déprime toujours , il est triste son copain c était Goupil et chaque jour de folles parties de jeu 
depuis tous  les soirs nous avons droit a la balle posée devant nous et il rale , mais rale , est ce une illusion ,je ne crois pas car meme mon mari le trouve triste .. 
les ballades ma foi pas tres solide encore sur mes  jambes alors je fais quelques metres et je m assoeis , il me faut veiller aussi a ce que Bambou ne fasse pas trop d effort vu son coeur 
Du coup Tibou galope un moment mais plus de copain pour chasser avec lui , il finit par se lasser et me tourne autour ,  
je mets un petit lien ,la chanson est faite pour les humains mais je l écoute et la dédie a mes petits coeurs a 4 pattes 
merci les  filles de continuer a suivre mes petits 
aujourd hui c est Petit Bout qui est parti chez le veto 
c est a nouveau la saison des epillets , une vraie saleté , pourtant chaque jour les 8 pattounes je les suis de pres .. plus beaucoup d ailleurs a suivre ;8 petits petons au lieu de 32 .. une de ces saletés s était fichée sur le coté d une patte de Tibou , j avais beau chercher ,cela fait 2 jours qu il se lechait mais la nuit derniere il n a fait que cela 
du coup il a fait connaissance lui aussi du nouveau véto 
la patte était déja infectée , mais tout est rentré en ordre , Tibou lui déprime toujours , il est triste son copain c était Goupil et chaque jour de folles parties de jeu 
depuis tous  les soirs nous avons droit a la balle posée devant nous et il rale , mais rale , est ce une illusion ,je ne crois pas car meme mon mari le trouve triste .. 
les ballades ma foi pas tres solide encore sur mes  jambes alors je fais quelques metres et je m assoeis , il me faut veiller aussi a ce que Bambou ne fasse pas trop d effort vu son coeur 
Du coup Tibou galope un moment mais plus de copain pour chasser avec lui , il finit par se lasser et me tourne autour ,  
je  joins un lien une chanson faite pour les humains mais je l ecoute et je la dédie a mes petits disparus , peut etre qu elle vous touchera aussi 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nld33qxlgCA

----------


## lili2000



----------


## teuleu



----------


## Daysie433

::  *beaucoup trop de soucis pour toi sonja en ce moment
il va vite allez mieux ton petit coeur*  :: * 
plein de bisous pour toi*  :: 
*plein de caresses à tes petits*

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Oh oui qu'elle me touche cette chanson; je ne la connaissais pas et je la trouve merveilleuse. La voix de la chanteuse si cristalline est une pure beauté.

Tous nos disparus humains et animaux nous manquent tant, nous les reverrons ça n'est pas possible qu'il n'en soit pas ainsi.

Breton merci pour ce partage, j'espère que tu vas bien. Je pense souvent à toi.
Liliane.

----------


## breton67

erci a toi oiseau blanc pour avoir ecouté , je suis "tombée "dessus par le plus grand des hasards et comme dit les paroles peuvent toucher ceux qui ont perdu des loulous 
je m accroche question santé ; ,pas evident mais quoi de mieux comme béquilles que des 4 pattes , sans vouloir" m étaler " il y a eu des moments ou couchée je peinais a seuleument lever la tete , mes loulous une vraie garde rapprochée , a part pour leurs besoin s et leurs gamelles ils ne m ont pas lachée 
ma belle fille a essayé en vain de les promener , il fallait les voir lorsque le mot promenade a été prononçé
j avais encore Goupil , tous les trois se sont dressés comme un seul homme sur le lit , s ils avaient pu agripper  les draps .. 
cela faisait des semaines sans ballades pourtant 
ma belle fille a du mettre la laisse a chacun et les trainer jusqu en bas des marches pour les mettre dans la voiture 
une fois arrivés a la ballade rien a faire ils ne bougeaient pas , elle a donc pris les 3 bretons en laisse et ces salopiots qui de leur vie n ont jamais été fichus de marcher a la laisse ont fait un parcours sans fautes et sans tirer 
une fois arrivés au bout de la digue (leur lieu de ballade habituel) les laisses ont été enlevés et ils sont partis en courant vers la voiture et de suite en rentrant hop sur le lit ,ils ont repris leur poste lol
comme quoi ces soi disant chiens de chasse uniquement se sont privés de ce qui est leur plus grand bonheur ,une ballade pour rester avec moi 
Oiseau blanc je sais que toi aussi tu es convaincue qu un petit breton est un amour sur pattes comme les autres loulous ; et je souris en pensant que beaucoup de mes amies virtuelles a force de leur casser les oreilles ::  avec mes loulous en sont convaincues elles aussi

----------


## papillon68

Coucou à toutes et tous , notre amie Sonja (Breton67) m'a demandé de vous mettre son message suivant :

Cher(e)s ami(e)s de la PA,

C'est avec émotion et fierté que je vous annonce que l'asso allemande *Bretonen in Not* a fêté son 400e  placement d'épagneuls bretons depuis l'existence de l'association.

La grande majorité de ces Bretons viennent de France. Certains viennent d'Espagne ou de Serbie, mais ils viennent surtout de France.

J'ai pu suivre ces placements à la fois sur leur forum et sur leur page Facebook.

Certains chiens sont partis dans des états lamentables, malades, vieux, ou avec un handicap. Ces chiens leur ont coûté beaucoup d'argent, mais ils n'ont pas réchigné à les faire soigner, et à leur offrir parfois des paniers retraites qu'ils payent jusqu'à la fin de la vie du chien.

Voilà une des associations allemandes avec laquelle je travaille en étroite collaboration et qui a toute mon admiration et mon respect.

Je n'ose imaginer ce que seraient devenus bon nombre de Bretons qui ont atterri à Béthune où dans d'autres structures où personne ne leur prêtait attention. Et pourtant, il y a des refuges qui ont refusé purement et simplement de confier à cette asso, des chiens qui croupissent chez eux depuis des années.

Le dernier Breton en date que j'ai fait partir avec l'aide d'une amie, *Jet*, sortait d'un refuge du sud. Il est parti avec une sorte de goître, en fait les glandes salivaires bloquées. L'opération a coûté 1200 € à l'asso mais *JET* a trouvé une super famille qu'il va rejoindre à la fin du mois d'août. Ca fera alors le 402e Breton placé.

*Un immense merci à Bretonen in Not et...toutes nos félicitations à l'équipe de cette asso méritante dont Caroline Stolze est l'âme dirigeante.*

Voilà, j'ai estimé qu'il était important de souligner l'excellent travail de cette association.

----------


## maruska

400ème placement!!   pour tous ces pauvres petits bretons en souffrance qui ont trouvé leur famille!
Un "merci" tout particulier à Caroline Stolze que je n'ai pas le plaisir de connaitre!

----------


## Wilo

un très grand bravo à cette super asso et à sa présidente,

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Merci pour tous ces petits Bretons, ils sont merveilleux.

----------


## breton67

Caroline ich mochte worte finden fur dir danke sagen aber ich finden nicht die richtigen
Du bist der engel fur die arme bretonen , ohne dich lebte sie nicht mehr , und jetz sind sie alle so gluglich 
Danke , danke Caroline

----------


## breton67

&lt;span style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;il serait temps que je donne des nouvelles de mes loulous&amp;nbsp;&lt;/span&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;Nous sommes partis fin juin dans le Sud Ouest , &amp;nbsp;, , Goupil et &amp;nbsp;, Schweppes &amp;nbsp;ayant &amp;nbsp;eux aussi&amp;nbsp;rejoint Prisca , Lutin , Pollen et Guen dans les étoiles &amp;nbsp;c est vraiment le coeur lourd &amp;nbsp;que nous avons pris la route&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;nous n étions pas partis a Paques ,je n étais pas en état de voyager , j aurais donc du etre heureuse de revoir notre petite maison mais vraiment le coeur n y était pas ,l ambiance trop calme dans la voiture&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;Petit Bout déprimait toujours continuant a chercher Goupil ,chaque soir il nous ramenait la petite balle avec laquelle il jouait avec son copain ,et il nous aboyait dessus&amp;nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;les ballades idem il courait comme un fou pendant 10 minutes puis revenait a coté de moi marchant au pas .. plus de copain pour chasser avec lui ....... avant de partir mon mari avait fini par ceder ,il voulait en rester a deux chiens , moi je voulais en sauver encore un une fois&amp;nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;mon moral étant aussi bas que celui de Tibou il a fini par dire oui et mon choix s était porté sur le petit breton Scoop un loulou de 10 ans enfermé je crois bien depuis l age de un an&amp;nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;j y croyais dur comme fer ,je le voyais déja chez nous a etre gaté comme un petit prince; &amp;nbsp;Certains ont du suivre son post ,la direction du refuge a refusé qu il &amp;nbsp;vienne chez nous sous des prétextes débiles vues les garanties données&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;le lendemain de cette triste histoire j avais pleins de mails qui me proposait des épagneuls , trop car lequel "choisir"??? trop dur pour moi j ai toujours pris le premier venu , et je n ais jamais été déçue&amp;nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;&amp;nbsp;j avais diffusé un appel de Lorette quelques temps auparavant pour un petit breton entre autres , il y en a tant que je m y perdais un peu&amp;nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;Comme je n arrivais pas a me decider pour l un ou l autre de ceux que l on m avait envoyé , c est Noisette qui m a remis le petit Filou en mémoire&amp;nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;et zuttttttttttt donc encore un de plus pour me décider , j étais toujours aussi indécise&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;Lorette &amp;nbsp;une fois contactée ; a répondu tres vite Filou était toujours en cage, elle a été adorable , ,elle m a promis de me ramener Filou direct a ma maison du sud&amp;nbsp;&lt;br&gt;encore une fois je la remercie pour tout , j ai été plus qu heureuse de la connaitre pour "de vrai" lol&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;, alors plus d hesitation , cela m évitait de prendre l avion et le train pour aller chercher l un des autres proposés , j ai pris cela pour un signe&amp;nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;et en avant pour le petit Filou , je me sentais déja mieux rien que d y penser&amp;nbsp;&lt;br&gt;bien sur la peine est là , elle le sera toujours ,il n est pas possible d oublier ceux qui sont partis ,mais de penser a sauver un autre cela occupe la tete et donne envie d avançer encore une fois&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;&lt;br&gt;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;quelques jours apres ce dernier a débarqué dans notre vie&amp;nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;que dire ????? de beaux yeux en amande et un air...............j aurais du me mefier un air de filou lol&amp;nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;gros coup de coeur et aucun probleme lors de la présentation avec les miens&amp;nbsp;&lt;br&gt;je craignais un tout petit peu la réaction de Bambou c est lui le petit chef , mais rien pas un grognement ,il s en fichait royalement&amp;nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;&lt;br&gt;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;par contre Tibou lui avait une de ces frousses , il restait dans son coin , il est fort en gueule mais de loin&amp;nbsp;&lt;br&gt;apres quelques heures ,Lorette a du repartir nous laissant Filou qui a 6 ans&lt;br&gt;mes enfants six ans mais c est une bombe ce loulou , j ai cru avoir adopté un kangourou vu les sauts&amp;nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;&amp;nbsp;il a fallu faire le tour du propriétaire avec Filou pour qu il comprenne le systeme du collier anti fugue&amp;nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;he bé ce n était pas gagné&amp;nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;depuis toujoiurs chaque breton se faisait "avoir " en s approchant de la cloture ,une fois mais jamais deux ils comprennaient de suite , a part un ...............mon Guen ,le pauvre s est pris deux fois la décharge , je rappelle que j ai testé les colliers sur moi c est tres désagréable mais pas plus, &amp;nbsp;suffisant pour qu aucun ne fugue&amp;nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;et Filou comme.... Guen s est fait avoir deux fois lui aussi , oh misère&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;nous avions encore un travail fou a ranger la maison donc nous avons décidés de mettre un harnais a Filou avec une corde de plusieurs metres qui lui permettait de rentrer dans la maison et de faire un gros parcours a ml extérieur&amp;nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;une deuxieme corde attachée a un arbre et il avait la possibilié avec celle là de bien trotter&amp;nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;une catastrophe , ce petit breton du vif argent il décollait tournait autour des arbres passait sous les buissons et crac il ne pouvait plus avançer&amp;nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;j ai cru devenir enragée , pas cinq minutes ou il me fallait lui faire faire marche arriere ;et que je te tourne autour des arbres et que je te rampe sous les buissons et bien sur ne pas lacher Filou&amp;nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;j ai un probleme avec mon bras gauche la main et le bras tres gonflé donc guere de forces , essayer d imaginer le tableau , ,mais je me consolais en me disant que dans deux jours nous serions bien installés et que Filou irait revoir &amp;nbsp; la cloture de pres&amp;nbsp;&lt;br&gt;le premier soir monsieur Filou s est installé d office entre mon mari et moi sur le lit&amp;nbsp;&lt;br&gt;comment dire ,la meme façon de poser sa tete sur nous ,le meme &amp;nbsp;regard &amp;nbsp;que Guen&amp;nbsp;&lt;br&gt;mon mari et moi étions vraiment d accord ,un petit bout de Guen nous était rendu , surtout lorsque content d etre caressé il a pris un morceau de couette entre les dents et cracccc un trou&amp;nbsp;&lt;br&gt;je dois etre totalement cinglée j ai ris comme une gamine a ce moment là&amp;nbsp;&lt;br&gt;le lendemain matin je me leve ,mets les colliers anti fugue a mes loulous et un harnais a Filou pour le remettre a ses cordes ,je me retourne une minute et ..........Filou levait la patte et arrosait consciencieusement &amp;nbsp;la couette , un peu normal bien sur ,il était si heureux , il savait qu il allait retrouver un semblant de liberté&amp;nbsp;&lt;br&gt;allez je me consolais en me disant que dans deux jours au maximum il galoperait avec ses copains en liberté&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;je ne m attendais pas a ce qui allait arriver&amp;nbsp;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div style="font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: small;"&gt;je continuerais demain soir , mais pas de soucis Filou est avec nous et je crois bien qu il en est heureux&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div&gt;&lt;br&gt;&lt;/div&gt;

- - - Mise à jour - - -

he ben s en sortira qui pourra lol 
je vais essayer de remettre cela au clair demain ,suis trop fatiguée ce soir

----------


## breton67

il serait temps que je donne des nouvelles de mes loulous, Nous sommes partis fin juin dans le Sud Ouest , &am , Goupil et, Schweppes ayant eux aussi;rejoint Prisca , Lutin , Pollen et Guen dans les étoiles;c est vraiment le coeur lourd que nous avons pris la routenous n étions pas partis a Paques ,je n étais pas en état de voyager , j aurais donc du etre heureuse de revoir notre petite maison mais vraiment le coeur n y était pas ,l ambiance trop calme dans la voiture;Petit Bout déprimait toujours continuant a chercher Goupil ,chaque soir il nous ramenait la petite balle avec laquelle il jouait avec son copain ,et il nous aboyait dessus;les ballades idem il courait comme un fou pendant 10 minutes puis revenait a coté de moi marchant au pas .. plus de copain pour chasser avec lui ....... avant de partir mon mari avait fini par ceder ,il voulait en rester a deux chiens , moi je voulais en sauver encore un une fois;mon moral étant aussi bas que celui de Tibou il a fini par dire oui et mon choix s était porté sur le petit breton Scoop un loulou de 10 ans enfermé je crois bien depuis l age de un an;j y croyais dur comme fer ,je le voyais déja chez nous a etre gaté comme un petit prince;Certains ont du suivre son post ,la direction du refuge a refusé qu il vienne chez nous sous des prétextes débiles vues les garanties données;le lendemain de cette triste histoire j avais plein de mails qui me proposaient des épagneuls , trop car lequel "choisir"??? trop dur pour moi j ai toujours pris le premier venu , et je n ais jamais été déçue
;j avais diffusé un appel de Lorette quelques temps auparavant pour un petit breton entre autres , il y en a tant que je m y perdais un peu;Comme je n arrivais pas a me decider pour l un ou l autre de ceux que l on m avait envoyé , c est Noisette qui m a remis le petit Filou en mémoire;et zuttttttttttt donc encore un de plus pour me décider , j étais toujours aussi indécise
;Lorette une fois contactée ; a répondu tres vite ,  Filou était toujours en cage, elle a été adorable , ,elle m a promis de me ramener Filou direct a ma maison du sud;encore une fois je la remercie pour tout , j ai été plus qu heureuse de la connaitre pour "de vrai" 
 alors plus d hesitation , cela m évitait de prendre l avion et le train pour aller chercher l un des autres proposés , j ai pris cela pour un signe ;et va  pour le petit Filou , je me sentais déja mieux rien que d y penser
;bien sur la peine est là , elle le sera toujours ,il n est pas possible d oublier ceux qui sont partis ,mais de penser a sauver un autre cela occupe la tete et donne envie d avançer encore une fois
quelques jours apres ce dernier a débarqué dans notre vie que dire ????? de beaux yeux en amande, une de ces bouilles  et un air...............j aurais du me mefier un air de filou lol
gros coup de coeur et aucun probleme lors de la présentation avec les miens;je craignais un tout petit peu la réaction de Bambou c est lui le petit chef , mais rien pas un grognement ,il s en fichait royalement ;par contre Tibou lui avait une de ces frousses , il restait dans son coin , il est fort en gueule mais de loin lol
;apres quelques heures ,Lorette a du repartir nous laissant Filou qui a 6 ans , 
Mes enfants six ans mais c est une bombe ce loulou , j ai cru avoir adopté un kangourou vu les sauts
;il a fallu faire le tour du propriétaire avec Filou pour qu il comprenne le systeme du collier anti fugue;he bé ce n était pas gagné;depuis toujoiurs chaque breton se faisait "avoir " une fois  en s approchant de la cloture , mais jamais deux ils comprennaient de suite , a part un ...............mon Guen ,le pauvre s est pris deux fois la décharge , je rappelle que j ai testé les colliers sur moi c est tres désagréable mais pas plus ;suffisant pour qu aucun ne fugue et Filou comme.... Guen s est fait avoir deux fois lui aussi , oh misère ;nous avions encore un travail fou a ranger la maison donc nous avons décidé de mettre un harnais a Filou avec une corde de plusieurs metres qui lui permettait de rentrer dans la maison et de faire un gros parcours ;une deuxieme corde attachée a un arbre et il avait la possibilié avec celle là de bien trotter ;une catastrophe , ce petit breton du vif argent il décollait tournait autour des arbres passait sous les buissons et crac il ne pouvait plus avançer;j ai cru devenir enragée , pas cinq minutes ou il me fallait lui faire faire marche arriere ;et que je te tourne autour des arbres et que je te rampe sous les buissons et bien sur ne pas lacher Filou,  et je n allais pas me plaindre trop contente de l avoir ce titi
j ai un probleme avec mon bras gauche la main et le bras tres gonflé donc guere de forces , essayer d imaginer le tableau , ,mais je me consolais en me disant que dans deux jours nous serions bien installés et que Filou irait revoir  la cloture de pres
;le premier soir monsieur Filou s est installé d office entre mon mari et moi sur le lit;comment dire ,la meme façon de poser sa tete sur nous ,le meme regard ;que Guen;mon mari et moi étions vraiment d accord ,un petit bout de Guen nous était rendu , surtout lorsque content d etre caressé il a pris un morceau de couette entre les dents et cracccc un trou!!!!je dois etre totalement cinglée j ai ris comme une gamine a ce moment là
;le lendemain matin je me leve ,mets les colliers anti fugue a mes loulous et un harnais a Filou pour le remettre a ses cordes , je le perds de vue une seconde et me retournant je le vois en train d arroser  la couette , un peu normal bien sur ,il était si heureux , il savait qu il allait retrouver un semblant de liberté
je me consolais en me disant que dans deux jours au maximum il galoperait avec ses copains 
;je ne m attendais pas a ce qui allait arriver............;je continuerais demain soir , mais pas de soucis Filou est avec nous et je crois bien qu il en est heureux

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## poppo

Je connais la suite, je connais la suite.....pompompom....  

Tellement heureuse pour toi Breton, ce petit chenapan t'a rendu le sourire 

Dors bien ....s'il te restera une petite place dans le lit  .....

----------


## teuleu

impatiente de connaître la suite  ::

----------


## Wilo

Poppo, moi aussi je connais la suite   ça fait du bien, comme tu dis, de voir Breton retrouver le sourire

----------


## breton67

merci Wilo et popo  ::  :: 


 jour de notre arrivée, mon beau frere me dit que depuis quelques semaines , un chien traine dans les parages nous habitons isolés mais le village proche est petit et les gens connaissent plus ou moins les loulous qui souvent vagabondent 
celui là par contre mon beau frere ne savait pas d ou il pouvait venir et il avait essayé a maintes reprises de l attirer , mais rien a faire 
,

la nuit mes chiens ont aboyé ,je suis sortie ,j ai entendu un bruit mais bien sur dans le noir....... 
le lendemain mon beau frere me dit que le chien a failli se faire ecraser plus d une fois 
mon beau frere habite au bas du terrain a coté de la route ,il y a un virage ,une horreur et bien sur plus d un abruti pour rouler comme un dingue 
le loulou du matin au soir trottait sur cette route et ce sont les coups de klaxons et le bruits des freins qui alertaient ma famille 
nous en discutions lorsque je vois arriver le chien ;un berger allemand maigre comme un clou ; mais de loin il était de toute beauté 
j ai passé pres d une heure assise dans le champs a essayer de l approcher , rien a faire ,il était sur le qui vive , tant que j avançais sur mes fesses il ne bougeait pas ,mais lorsque j ai essayé de me relever pfuittt plus de chien
et m...e ,mon beau frere me dit qu a la rigueur ce chien pourrait appartenir a des portugais qui venaient de racheter une maison et qui chaque fin de semaine venaient pour la retaper 
seuleument la petite bete trainait tous les jours ?????????


A coté des supposés propriétaires vivait une famille que je connaissais et que j aimais beaucoup , nous avions en commun l amour des animaux 
eux aussi isolés hors du village mais leurs seuls voisins étaient donc ces portugais 
je telephonne donc a Pascale (le nom de mon amie)savoir ce qu il en était de ce chien 
elle me dit qu elle se doutait que des que je serais arrivée dans le sud que je ne tarderais pas a poser des questions au sujet du loulou 
cela faisait trois semaines qu elle nourrissait la chienne c était une petite femelle , mais pas moyen de l approcher , ses fils eux aussi avaient essayés rien a faire 
elle était donc partie voir ses voisins pour des explications, alors  : la chienne c était un "monsieur "? qui plus ou moins leur avait forcé la main pour qu ils la prenne 
d une ils n en voulaient pas , de deux elle ne s approchait pas d eux non plus ,donc la chienne livrée a elle meme cherchait son maitre jour et nuit , les coussinets je vous passe l état , des pneus usés
le "mitre était revenu par deux fois je crois et de suite la bete arrivait 
il se contentait de la coller dans une espece d enclos et repartait 
quelques minutes plus tard elle se sauvait a nouveau 


la rage m a prise ,je suis allée voir ces portugais ,bon c étaient de braves gens ,pas tres futés mais ils ne savaient comment faire , j ai expliqué que si la chienne se faisait renverser que ce serait a eux de payer les dégats et si mort il y avait.../ 
là grosse panique mais m ont ils dit les papiers du chien c est le "monsieur " qui les as .. je leur demande le numéro de telephonne de cet abruti , non ils n ont pas le droit de le donner 
je leur demande donc de l appeller et de me le passer 
idem ils refusent 
je dis que je ne bougerais pas tant que je n aurais pas parlé a ce type , ils étaient comme dit plus haut pas méchants pour un sou car ma foi le portugais devait peser plus d une centaine de kg et sa douce presque autant, s ils avaient été teigneux ils m auraient pris par la peau du cou et dehors
ils appellent donc le propriétaire qui tout d abord refuse net de me parler 
,le portugais lui réponds :la dame ne veut pas partir ecoute au moins ce qu elle veut de dire 
quelques minutes plus tard ce corniaud décide de me répondre ,il commençe par me dire que je lui prenais la tete et d autres gentillesses 
je reste polie de peur qu il ne me raccroche au nez 
je lui explique donc les risques que prends la chienne et par là meme ce que lui risque de payer s il arrive un accident grave 
il me prends vraiment pour une conne car dit il il était allé chez les gendarmes et a la SPA et a chaque fois on lui a certifié que quoi qu il arrive il ne serait pas inquiété 
je l aurais bouffé .. 
je lui demande de venir ,  de me remettre la chienne et je m en débrouillerais 
vous me faites sc..r me dit il ,je suis en famille et demain a 5 heures je pars en vacances 
j insiste lui dit que si c est une question d essence mon mari viendra le chercher , c est beaucoup trop loin me dit il (par la suite j ai su qu il habitait a 6 km ce salopiot) 
pour finir il cede plus ou moins ,me promets de mettre une camionnette devant la maison des portugais et ,  me dit il :  vous n avez qu a attendre qu elle vienne et vous vous debrouillez
bien tiens donc,je risquais d attendre longtemps et j avais Filou et mes deux autres loustics qui m attendaient 
mais pas le choix je donne mon accord
le lendemain matin mon mari était parti faire les courses , il reçoit un coup de fil : je suis là ,j ai la chienne , je donne un quart d heure a votre femme sinon je repars ; il était pres de 8 heures , je n étais pas habillée ,, j étais encore tres fatiguée donc je trainais un peu 
, mais là ........ pas coiffée ;habillée n importe comment et en chaussons j ai filé le rejoindre 
en cinq minutes tout était fini ,il m a "mis" la chienne dans la malle , m a tendu une gamelle  et attention!!!! s est fendu d un merci et je vous donnerais les papiers en revenant de congés..
et il est parti 
dans la voiture j avais une bete qui pleurait ,elle était terrorisée et lui pas un regard en arriere , oui j aurais pu frapper cet idiot ,je l ais maudit 
je suis donc repartie avec la chienne , arrivée chez nous elle restait terrée dans le coffre refusant de descendre , un essai de caresse elle rampait au fin fond du coffre , nous avons mis la voiture a l ombre donné une gamelle d eau et une de nourriture et une corde a son collier  et nous voila avec deux chiens attachés ,Filou et IOnna 
nous étions un peu perdus ; pas de grognements rien ni des miens ni de Iona
au bout de deux heures environ elle est descendue de la voiture pour essayer de se sauver et  allez donc  deux qui s enroulaient autour des buissons , sa corde lui permettait également de rentrer dans la maison 
oh misère ; Filou qui n était pas castré depûis longtemps faisait le Kéké et la suivait partout et que je te fasse le tour de la table dans un sens puis dans l autre , les chaises valdinguaient et les cordes : un sac de noeuds 
puis IONA  a commençé a ronger la corde , allez voila mon homme qui repart en ville lui acheter une tres tres longue chaine ultra légere 
journée sans surprises a nous deux nous déroulions les cordes ramassions chaises et autres bricoles , un reve 
le soir venu les portes et fenetres fermées (bonjour l étuve il faisait une chaleur , mais nos 4 loulous étaient en securité ; je cropis que pendant tous ces jours et ceux qui ont suivis mon mari aurait mérité la médaille de la patience , car pas dix minutes sans demùeler cordes et loulous 
allez la suite demain ,je suis longue a écrire et je risque de vous lasser
bonne soirée a toutes





- - - Mise à jour - - -

merci Wilo et popo  ::  :: 


 jour de notre arrivée, mon beau frere me dit que depuis quelques semaines , un chien traine dans les parages nous habitons isolés mais le village proche est petit et les gens connaissent plus ou moins les loulous qui souvent vagabondent 
celui là par contre mon beau frere ne savait pas d ou il pouvait venir et il avait essayé a maintes reprises de l attirer , mais rien a faire 
,

la nuit mes chiens ont aboyé ,je suis sortie ,j ai entendu un bruit mais bien sur dans le noir....... 
le lendemain mon beau frere me dit que le chien a failli se faire ecraser plus d une fois 
mon beau frere habite au bas du terrain a coté de la route ,il y a un virage ,une horreur et bien sur plus d un abruti pour rouler comme un dingue 
le loulou du matin au soir trottait sur cette route et ce sont les coups de klaxons et le bruits des freins qui alertaient ma famille 
nous en discutions lorsque je vois arriver le chien ;un berger allemand maigre comme un clou ; mais de loin il était de toute beauté 
j ai passé pres d une heure assise dans le champs a essayer de l approcher , rien a faire ,il était sur le qui vive , tant que j avançais sur mes fesses il ne bougeait pas ,mais lorsque j ai essayé de me relever pfuittt plus de chien
et m...e ,mon beau frere me dit qu a la rigueur ce chien pourrait appartenir a des portugais qui venaient de racheter une maison et qui chaque fin de semaine venaient pour la retaper 
seuleument la petite bete trainait tous les jours ?????????


A coté des supposés propriétaires vivait une famille que je connaissais et que j aimais beaucoup , nous avions en commun l amour des animaux 
eux aussi isolés hors du village mais leurs seuls voisins étaient donc ces portugais 
je telephonne donc a Pascale (le nom de mon amie)savoir ce qu il en était de ce chien 
elle me dit qu elle se doutait que des que je serais arrivée dans le sud que je ne tarderais pas a poser des questions au sujet du loulou 
cela faisait trois semaines qu elle nourrissait la chienne c était une petite femelle , mais pas moyen de l approcher , ses fils eux aussi avaient essayés rien a faire 
elle était donc partie voir ses voisins pour des explications, alors  : la chienne c était un "monsieur "? qui plus ou moins leur avait forcé la main pour qu ils la prenne 
d une ils n en voulaient pas , de deux elle ne s approchait pas d eux non plus ,donc la chienne livrée a elle meme cherchait son maitre jour et nuit , les coussinets je vous passe l état , des pneus usés
le "mitre était revenu par deux fois je crois et de suite la bete arrivait 
il se contentait de la coller dans une espece d enclos et repartait 
quelques minutes plus tard elle se sauvait a nouveau 


la rage m a prise ,je suis allée voir ces portugais ,bon c étaient de braves gens ,pas tres futés mais ils ne savaient comment faire , j ai expliqué que si la chienne se faisait renverser que ce serait a eux de payer les dégats et si mort il y avait.../ 
là grosse panique mais m ont ils dit les papiers du chien c est le "monsieur " qui les as .. je leur demande le numéro de telephonne de cet abruti , non ils n ont pas le droit de le donner 
je leur demande donc de l appeller et de me le passer 
idem ils refusent 
je dis que je ne bougerais pas tant que je n aurais pas parlé a ce type , ils étaient comme dit plus haut pas méchants pour un sou car ma foi le portugais devait peser plus d une centaine de kg et sa douce presque autant, s ils avaient été teigneux ils m auraient pris par la peau du cou et dehors
ils appellent donc le propriétaire qui tout d abord refuse net de me parler 
,le portugais lui réponds :la dame ne veut pas partir ecoute au moins ce qu elle veut de dire 
quelques minutes plus tard ce corniaud décide de me répondre ,il commençe par me dire que je lui prenais la tete et d autres gentillesses 
je reste polie de peur qu il ne me raccroche au nez 
je lui explique donc les risques que prends la chienne et par là meme ce que lui risque de payer s il arrive un accident grave 
il me prends vraiment pour une conne car dit il il était allé chez les gendarmes et a la SPA et a chaque fois on lui a certifié que quoi qu il arrive il ne serait pas inquiété 
je l aurais bouffé .. 
je lui demande de venir ,  de me remettre la chienne et je m en débrouillerais 
vous me faites sc..r me dit il ,je suis en famille et demain a 5 heures je pars en vacances 
j insiste lui dit que si c est une question d essence mon mari viendra le chercher , c est beaucoup trop loin me dit il (par la suite j ai su qu il habitait a 6 km ce salopiot) 
pour finir il cede plus ou moins ,me promets de mettre une camionnette devant la maison des portugais et ,  me dit il :  vous n avez qu a attendre qu elle vienne et vous vous debrouillez
bien tiens donc,je risquais d attendre longtemps et j avais Filou et mes deux autres loustics qui m attendaient 
mais pas le choix je donne mon accord
le lendemain matin mon mari était parti faire les courses , il reçoit un coup de fil : je suis là ,j ai la chienne , je donne un quart d heure a votre femme sinon je repars ; il était pres de 8 heures , je n étais pas habillée ,, j étais encore tres fatiguée donc je trainais un peu 
, mais là ........ pas coiffée ;habillée n importe comment et en chaussons j ai filé le rejoindre 
en cinq minutes tout était fini ,il m a "mis" la chienne dans la malle , m a tendu une gamelle  et attention!!!! s est fendu d un merci et je vous donnerais les papiers en revenant de congés..
et il est parti 
dans la voiture j avais une bete qui pleurait ,elle était terrorisée et lui pas un regard en arriere , oui j aurais pu frapper cet idiot ,je l ais maudit 
je suis donc repartie avec la chienne , arrivée chez nous elle restait terrée dans le coffre refusant de descendre , un essai de caresse elle rampait au fin fond du coffre , nous avons mis la voiture a l ombre donné une gamelle d eau et une de nourriture et une corde a son collier  et nous voila avec deux chiens attachés ,Filou et IOnna 
nous étions un peu perdus ; pas de grognements rien ni des miens ni de Iona
au bout de deux heures environ elle est descendue de la voiture pour essayer de se sauver et  allez donc  deux qui s enroulaient autour des buissons , sa corde lui permettait également de rentrer dans la maison 
oh misère ; Filou qui n était pas castré depûis longtemps faisait le Kéké et la suivait partout et que je te fasse le tour de la table dans un sens puis dans l autre , les chaises valdinguaient et les cordes : un sac de noeuds 
puis IONA  a commençé a ronger la corde , allez voila mon homme qui repart en ville lui acheter une tres tres longue chaine ultra légere 
journée sans surprises a nous deux nous déroulions les cordes ramassions chaises et autres bricoles , un reve 
le soir venu les portes et fenetres fermées (bonjour l étuve il faisait une chaleur , mais nos 4 loulous étaient en securité ; je cropis que pendant tous ces jours et ceux qui ont suivis mon mari aurait mérité la médaille de la patience , car pas dix minutes sans demùeler cordes et loulous 
allez la suite demain ,je suis longue a écrire et je risque de vous lasser
bonne soirée a toutes

----------


## lili2000

Super d'avoir de tes nouvelles  :Smile:  même si malheureusement la santé n'est pas encore trop là  :Frown: 
En tout cas, j'ai l'impression que l'on va avoir à nouveau de sacrées histoires à lire ...
Et que dire du pseudo proprio de ce berger allemand  
J'ai hâte de lire la suite

----------


## Daysie433

*coucou sonja

nous sommes toutes en attente de la suite de l'histoire*  :: 
*en attendant je te fais de gros bisous*  ::

----------


## teuleu

tu as été géniale  ::

----------


## vmmiss

extra d'avoir des nouvelles :-)

----------


## breton67

lorsque j avais demandé des renseignements a Pascale au sujet d INOA elle s était dite prete a l adopter , mais bien sur ne pouvant lui mettre la main dessus.. aussitot que la princesse a été en sécurité chez nous ,
lorsque j avais demandé des renseignements a Pascale au sujet d INOA elle s était dite prete a l adopter , mais bien sur ne pouvant lui mettre la main dessus.. aussitot que la princesse a été en sécurité chez nous ,j ai donc appellé Pascale pour savoir si elle voulait toujours adopter la louvecri du coeur / ce n est pas vrai ??vous avez réussi a l avoir , oui enfin ... pas vraiment mais elle est chez nous 
Bien sur m a t elle confirmé la famille entiere n attendait que cela 
ouffff car franchement Iona commençait déja a m attirer , elle ressemblait tant a Prisca .. .. 
Probleme lorsque j ai passé ce coup de fil Pascale était sur la route des vacances ,mais promis dit elle des mon retour je la prends 
d un coté j étais rassurée d un autre je craignais que la chienne ne s attache a nous et que mon mari et moi meme craquions pour elle 
le Premier soir donc toute la troupe dans la maison , puis Filou en laisse mes deux asticots  nous précedant nous sommes sortis pour le dernier pipi 
probleme la Princesse a refusé de sortir , rien a faire 
au bout d un moment ,tant pis si elle ne tenait pas toute la nuit les serpilleres ma foi seraient de la partie 
je passe sur le " bordel de la premiere nuit Filou toujours vert draguait Iona et celle çi pas d accord 
j ai donc pris Iona avec moi et laissé les bretons dans la chambre 
raté , au bout d un moment les 3 monstres décidèrent de me rejoindre  , alors changement Iona a dormi dans la chambre et moi dans la piece a vivre sur un fauteuil 
j étais tellement énervée que  je n ais meme pas pensé a dormir dans l une des deux chambres de libre ,les émotions empechait mon cerveau de fonctionner lol 
le lendemain aucun pipi alors FILOU A l attache et IOna a son arbre aussi et nous voila repartis a démeler les cordes ..... ,il nous tardait que le soir arrive pour que nous puissions souffler 
Le soir tout le monde dans la meme  chambre , nom d un chien c est qui le chef de meute hein???????? 
Tibou sur le lit Filou sans gene aucune entre nous deux Bambou dans son panier et Iona sur une couette du coté de mon mari 
tout ce petit monde a dormi sans problemes  
Une fois seuleument la princesse a grimpée elle aussi sur le lit ,fou rire de mon mari et moi et quand meme un :non sec et elle est redescendue , elle a fait le tour du lit et hop a grimpée de mon coté 
Non une fois encore et elle est repartie se coucher sagement 
nous n en revenions pas de la vitesse a laquelle elle s était faite a nous 


n empeche si je n avais pas adopté Filou avant elle c est sur nous l aurions ramené chez nous 
Mais j avais beau tourner et retourner ce reve dans ma tete  , pour une fois il me fallait etre raisonnable : elle n avait que deux ans , et s il m arrivait de partir ?? elle est bien trop jeune 
et puis avec mon dos mal fichu en admettant que je vive encore des années elle prendrait de l age aussi et je me souviens de Prisca et de Schweppes quand il fallait les aider a grimper dans la voiture ou monter les marches cela relevait donc de l impossible 
en attendant nous en profitions au maximum 
quand a elle meme attachée elle n était pas la derniere a arriver a l heure du repas ,a guetter les morceaux qui tombaient 
et puis le dimanche soir l un des fils de Pascale arrive chez nous avec en laisse un petit chien ,je savais que sa maman avait récupérée une petite chienne d une mamie partie dans les étoiles , 
Je lui demande donc s il venait faire les présentations 
et là cata , il prends l air gené pour me dire que non que la bete tenue en laisse était une chienne qu il avait trouvé errante sur la route , qu il ne savait qu en faire , la bestiole avait failli lui massacrer les poules et comme il travaillait le jour d apres..........
là c était le coup de bambou , nous avio,ns encore des arbres de libres mais ....mon mari lui dit que non nous ne pouvons la garder / ou la mettre ? Filou faisait son Don Juan , la chienne hurlait ,les miens se planquaient totalement perdus , les pauvres ,ils étaient deux et trois jours apres ils étaient cinq 
nous restions piqués sur la terrasse !!!!!!!!! je commençais a paniquer ,alors le garage? mais a l idée de cette petite bete dans un garage immense .. non , pour finir j ai demandé au gamin de nous laisser la chienne et de repartir . mon mari a cherché une corde et allez un loulou de plus a l arbre 
il devait etre 20 heures , j ai demandé a mon homme de rentrer les 3 bretons et la louve a l intérieur et je suis restée dehors en éspérant qu une solution me tomberait du ciel 
pas tres drole , Filou a l intérieur aboyait comme un débile , la chienne dehors idem et moi je me faisais bouffer par les moustiques 
j avais placé l année d avant un tout jeune épagneul chez un chasseur , mon nbeau frere était ami avec lui et il m avait confirmé que le chien serait heureux , la chasse oui et dieu sait que les épagneuls sont heureux lorsqu ils chassent ,mais la vie dans la maison 
le pere de ce monsieur était chasseur il y a longtemps je me suis dit qu avec un peu de chance il aurait un chenil de libre pour une nuit 
raté le monsieur en question me réponds :un chenil ? mais ma p tite dame mon chien dort sur mon lit 
trop contente pour le loulou mais moi .. bien sur la fourriere était fermée ,le veto a art celui de garde également 
et tout a coup il me vient une idée (faut croire que mon cerveau n était pas tout a fait ramolli 
Lors de ma discussion avec les portugais ; (ils parlaient un tres mauvais français ,fallait suivre ) je crois me rappeller : n avaient ils pas dit :nous aussi déja pitit chien???? 
nom de diou j appelle de suite , répondeur , je recommençe encore et encore et a la troisieme fois la dame décroche ;je lui demande si elle a un nchien et si c est une femelle ? oui nous chien oui fille  :Embarrassment: h seigneur ; quelle couleur Blanche et noire ...............elet elle est ou votre chienne ? perdue me dit elle 
elle me dit qu ils l avait cherché mais que là ils étaient a table et qu il repartiraient la chercher plus tard 
je n avais qu une envie c est de leur coller une baffe ,ces deux corniauds gras comme des moines mangeaient tranquiles pendant que moi pauvre pomme j étais plus qu embetée et bien sur ni mon mari et moi n avions mangé lol
j explique que la chienne est chez moi et que j aimerais qu ils viennent de suite car j allais peter un cable  :Embarrassment: ui oui me dit elle
en voiture il leur faut deux minutes 
vingt minutes p^lus tard personne , je prends ma poussette attache la chienne et vais a leur rencontre, 
un bon point pour eux la louloute a sauté dans les bras de la femme 
Explications les enfants des gamins d environ 12 et 14 ans avaient voulu emmener la chienne a la maison que leurs parents retapaient , au bout d un moment ces petits cons ont décidé d aller a la piscine et sans autre forme de procès ont laissé la chienne devant la porte 
 la betise est une maladie grave ,il n y a pas de remedes .........
enfin le calme était revenu ,nous sommes tous partis nous coucher ,nous n avions meme plus faim 
le lendemain apres midi Pascale et son mari comme prévu sont venus chercher la Princesse 
Ils sont restés plusieurs heures a la caresser lui parler , elle avait toujours encore le réflexe de s aplatir légerement mais rien de comparable avec le premier jour 
ensuite ma foi il a bien fallu qu i ls se decident a partir en l emmenant 


les larmes me viennent encore a l instant ou j ecris 
Iona en laisse marhait avec eux et tout a coup elle s est retournée ;un regard ........ elle a refait quelques pas et a nouveau ce regard ,du genre vous aussi ; je pleurais toutes les larmes possibles comment lui expliquer qu elle allait enfin etre heureuse , mon mari guere plus frais que moi ,, je suis remontée dans la maison pour me coucher je n en pouvais ^plus 
le soir Pascale m a dit que la chienne pleurait , d ailleurs je l entendais au telephonne 
comment peut on lacher un animal sans remords sans pitié , j en étais malade 


le lendemain manque de chance Pascale reprenait son travail 
elle ne travaile que le matin 
lorsqu elle est rentrée aucun dégat , ;elle a fait la sieste sur une chaise longue et Inoa couchée a coté d elle 
trois jours apres plus de chaine , j étais ko lorsqu ils me l ont dit ; mais plus jamais Inoa n est partie et eux ne la rendrait plus 
bon elle a massacré leurs poules ,mais comme dit Pascale elle est tellement gentille on n a pas pu lui en vouloir 
elle a un immense jardin cloturé , a le droit de rentrer dans la maison sauf la chambre , mais elle est plus que gatée 
malgré le grand terrain elle est promenée régulierement et ne va jamais bien loin ,quelques pas et revient a coté de ses maitres 
allez encore une fois j arrete ,demain suite et fin ;il sertait temps que je raconte mon Filou qui est un sacré filou mais comme dit Popo tu l as voulu .. .. tu l ....
et il va de soi que nous ne le rendrions pas pour tout lor du monde

----------


## Daysie433

*voilà sonja ton récit m'a fait sourire et à la fois j'ai ressenti ton chagrin au départ de Iona mais quelle belle fin vu qu'elle a trouvé un bon foyer avec des gens qui l'aiment

bonne nuit à toi et tous tes petits*  ::

----------


## lili2000

sacrées aventures !!
tout rentre dans l'ordre grâce à toi  :Smile: 
j'ai connu çà aussi trouver un chien mais ne pas pouvoir le garder car pas le bon moment (trop de chiens à ce moment là, pas de travail fixe ...)
A demain pour la suite ...

----------


## maruska

si émouvants tes récits Sonja mais avec cet humour qui te caractérise et qui nous tire des sourires et même des rires entre deux larmes... Quelle chance a eu la belle Iona de se trouver sur ta route!
A demain pour la suite...

----------


## breton67

ie nous nous sommes retrouvés le soir un peu secoués bien sur , je résistais a l envie d y aller , cela peut sembler stupide mais j aurais voulu pouvoir lui montrer ,lui expliquer que ce n était pas un abandon de notre part ;les jours ont passés et la belle avait pris le coeur de tous les membres de la famille 
pas trop copine avec les chats mais ces derniers prudents se réfugiaient dans les arbres des qu il voyaient pointer le museau de la bergere 
avec le petit bichon aucun probleme ils sont copains comme cochons ,
Une qunzaine de jours plus tard je suis contactée par l ancien "maitre" d IOna , il proposait de ramener les papiers de la chienne , ,je l ai donc adressé a Pascale 
tres poli parait il il a essayé de se justifier , 
 Iona est lof ,vendue par un éleveur elle a été maltraitée par son premier maitre ,
l éleveur mis au courant a récupéré la chienne ,là je ne sais si le maltraitant a rendu la chienne contre remboursement ?? , mais elle a donc atterri chez le type qui me l a collée dans la voiture 
alors soi disant Iona ne s entendait pas avec la bergere de la maison ,la femme et la fille craignait un clash donc Iona a été refilée aux portugais qui n en voulaient pas 
une chose est sure elle était maigre a faire peur , j ai pris les photos mais on ne voit pas trop , elle ne devait pas etre tres épaisse lorsqu il l a confié auxportugais vu que Pascale lui donnait a manger depuis 3 semaines 
Donc la pauvre a connu l eleveur , puis le maltraitant , retour chez l eleveur replaçée chez le dernier propriétaire , et encore chez les portugais , puis elle est arrivée chez moi et enfin chez Pascale 
La pauvre bete normal qu elle soit totalement perdue 
j ai pris des nouvelles la semaine derniere  elle fait partie intégrante de la famille 
J oubliais , avant de partir je suis passée la voir ,je m attendais a des bisous , des démonstrations de joie ; je n ais pas été déçue du voyage lol , elle s est cachée derriere Pascale , et rien a faire pour l attirer vers moi 
fichue bestiole , j étais a la fois déçue et heureuse de la voir jouer comme une folle avec son maitre 
Au bout d un moment elle a fini par venir se laisser caresser , va savoir ce qui se passait dans sa petite tete , peur de devoir une fois de plus changer de maison?? 
Iona partie nous avons décroché Filou 
Mon mari le tenait en laisse et il s est approché de la cloture 
bien sur ça n a pas raté Filou s est pris son coup de jus 
, cela me fait mal au coeur a chaque nouvelle adoption mais il en va de la vie du loulou ,trop de dangers s il fugue 
mon mari remets cela et Filou se fait avoir une nouvelle fois ; le seul qui s était fait prendre deux fois c était Guen 
je paniquais ;comment faire s il ne comprends pas 
troisieme passage ,il a entendu l alarme et gagnééééééééééééééé , il s est assis sur ses fesses raide comme la justice 
et marche arriere , nous avons fait le tour du terrain et mon Filou avait compris 
vif comme il l était mon mari malgré tout se demandait si on pouvait le lacher , je me suis rappellé que Tibou  Bambou et tous les autres n étaient pas manchots non plus quand il s agissait de décoller 
;alors hop Filou a toi la liberté 
si j avais pu le filmer!!!!!!!!!!! déja avec les cordes il fonçait comme une fleche , mais il y avait toujours un buisson pour le stopper 
avez vous vu le film :chien de flic , le moment ou ce grand couillon de berger ayant fait sa petite affaire avec une caniche se défoule dans l herbe ?? il ne nous manquait que la musique ,et que je saute et que je fasse la grenouille ,des metres sur le ventre , un bonheur 
il y a toujours un moment pour moi lorsqu un nouveau arrive ou je me demande si j ai bien fait d adopter encore
, j ai eu ce moment là aussi pour Filou , qu est ce que j aurais fait s il s était sauvé , j en tremblais de peur 
promis le soir il était ratatiné , il dormait comme une souche , , mais des le premier soir il s était collé entre mon mari et moi ,; la tete sur mes jambes ,les fesses sur celle de mon mari ; la meme façon de se poser , le meme regard de mon petit Guen 
bon pour le premier jour ni l un ni l autre n avions envie de lui ordonner d aller dans un panier 
nous nous disions qu on verrait demain  hé bien c est tout vu , cela fait presque 4 mois que je j essaye de trouver une position confortable pour dormir 
De plus il est plus grand que les deux autres ,il faut le voir s étirer a croire qu il est fait tout en pattes 
le premier matin ,mon mari étant un leve tot ,une fois la place de libre Filou a du se croire en pleine nature et que je me roule et que j envoie les pattes partout ,je me demandais si c était une pieuvre que Lorette m avait ramené , j étais roulée en boule essayant de me proteger la poitrine
lorsqu il s est levé allez hop pipi contre le lit ; le premier jour aussi il était si excité qu il a pris le drap entre ses dents et crac  , ;deux ou trois fois il a reessayé mais je veillais 
un Guen je vous dis 
le plaid qui protege le salon ,il l a amputé d un bon morceau , bon de toute façon ce plaid était trop grand ,il faut croire que Filou a un compas dans l oeil , car une fois enlevé le tissu autour du trou le plaid avait exactement la bonne longueur 


il était encore attaché lorsque jentends mon mari raler 
P....n ça y est ça recommençe ,;;;;;....... j arrive a fond la caisse a la cuisine pour venir aux nouvelles : le matin mon mari s était fait griller trois saucisses ,une pour lui l autre pour les chiens et la derniere il se la réservait pour le soir 
; il venait de la sortir du frigo , nous ne faisions plus attention depuis que notre petit Guen tait parti 
,ni une ni deux cette grande gigue de Filou a chopé la saucisse , il aurait fallu voir sa tete , il ne pouvait pas se sauver pour se cacher du coup il a tout avalé en une fois 
comme m avait dit popo au telephonne les affaires reprennent 
elle ne croyait pas si bien dire , le lendemain je telephonne a mon beau frere qui est tres gourmand et lui demande si une salade de cervelas lui ferait plaisir , et comment me dit il , , passe la chercher lui dis je d ici dix minutes 


pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas c est une grosse saucisse que l on peut manger de différentes manieres 
je sors la saucisse du frigo , me baisse deux seconde s pour attrapper l huile dans le placard , je me releve ??? plus de saucisse 
nom de dieu je tire sur la corde et qui c est qui était au bout ? la saucisse dans la gueule de Filou
ce couillon l avait dans la gueule a l horizontale et a moins de pouvoir la casser en deux il ne pouvait l avaler 
oh la tete du Filou!!! bon tant pis pour l hygienne ,apres tout si ces messieurs étaient végetariens le loulou n aurait pas été tenté
 Filou m a rendu gentiment la saucisse ; d accord il avait planté quelques quenottes dedans mais n avait pas eu le temps d en manger un bout ; la saucisse est passée sous le robinet ety a fini en vinaigrette , 
Mon beau frere a adoré et aux dernieres nouvelles il est tropujours vivant
 je vais essayer de mettre des photos Daysie n y arrivant plus , trop lourdes mais promis il y en aura 
bonne soirée a toutes merci d avoir la patience de me lire

----------


## lili2000

Sacré histoire cette Iona 
Pour Filou, Il a du lire le post de Gwen avant, je l'avais bien dit qu'il ne fallait pas les laisser regarder Rescue   

Il va mettre de l'animation, je crois que tu es bien tombée  :Smile:

----------


## Daysie433

*certaine qu'une partie de Guen est réincarnée dans le petit Filou*  :: * 
ton petit te fait un signe de là-haut à travers  Filou*  ::  *et ça c'est génial si ce petit coeur réussit à vous faire rire ton mari et toi par ses bêtises

douce journée à toi et ta meute et gros bisous*  ::

----------


## maruska

Et voilà les photos de la belle IONA:


Iona le jour de sa récupération - Iona pas bien épaisse

----------


## breton67

merci Martine pour ces premieres photos ,elle était collée dans le fond de la voiture avec un air tellement malheureux ,

----------


## Daysie433

*bien maigre la pauvre puce et bien triste regard*  ::

----------


## breton67

Daysie Maruska rencontre les memes problemes que toi ,je l ai "bombardée de photo la pauvre mais elles sont trop lourdes 
on finira bien par y arriver 
Lili oui j aurais du t ecouter  :: ,ils sont loin d etre betes nos loulous 
a l époque Schweppes lui des qu il entendait la musique de trente millions d amis arrivait a fond la caisse et se mettait aux premieres loges 
idem lorsqu un chien aboyait a la télé ou meme un dessin animé 
cet apres midi on en parlait encore avec ma belle fille , il lui était arrivé a notre doudou en voyant , le chien "sortir de l ecran se lever et regarder derriere la télé , cette derniere d ailleurs a été tres pres de tomber le jour ou Schweppes s est mis debout contre elle , nous avons eu une chance ce jour là .. 
j éspere trouver la solution pour ces fichues photos mais cela fait huit  jours que mon ordi fait des siennes 
il rameeeeeeeeeee c est a devenir enragée 
un techicien est passé hier ,nous ne sommes pas les seuls a avoir ce probleme ,meme la gendarmerie se plaint , en principe au milieu de la semaine tout doit rentrer en ordre alors j essayerais pour les photos 
a tous :

----------


## moussy

Une bien jolie louloute cette Iona !

Voilà ma Sonja c'est fait !

----------


## Wilo

splendide, magnifique  , une louloute qui a trouvé sa super famille grâce à Sonja

----------


## poppo

Magnifique louloute <3

----------


## breton67

elle est devenue belle ,hein les filles 
qu est ce que j aurais pu craner en la promenant , raté ,mais blague a part le bonheur lui va si bien 
Moussy merci pour avoir  ces photos , Daysie et Maruska , merci a toutes deux d avoir essayé  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*Iona est magnifique, merci de l'avoir sauvée*  :: 
*je comprends ton craquage pour cette belle petite*  :: 
*
bisous pour toi Sonja et gros câlins à ta petite troupe*  ::

----------


## maruska

quelle merveille en effet cette chienne! Merci Sonja, alors que tu débutais des vacances bien méritées, merci pour ton grand investissement à lui trouver de bons maitres!  ::

----------


## moussy

C'est Filou je suppose ? Quoi que ils se ressemblent tous tes loustics  !


Et comment va mon préféré ? Le joli Bambou ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -





voilà des bretons pris en pleine maltraitance ! Tu crois qu'ils me prêteraient leur panier ?

----------


## maruska

photo 2 : ce petit breton (je confonds un peu aussi mais je pense qu'il s'agit de Filou!) s'exerce-t-il pour un concours de natation ?  ::  C'est vrai que ces images sont choquantes ..c'est si dur  pour ces pauvres chiens!! ::

----------


## poppo

Magnifique loulous qui ont de la chance d'avoir une telle maitresse. Pour l'avoir vu avec mes propres yeux elle s'assoit par terre et les loulous sur la banquette....pareil pour le lit!  ::  ::  :: 

C'est vrai que quelques mois plus tard et elle aura été chez moi la belle Iona...mais finalement cela a permis en sauver deux: Iona et mon Boomer  ::

----------


## maruska

c'est vrai que l'AMOUR est au r v chez Sonja! Quelle bonne maison pour les animaux! D'ailleurs le petit dernier n'a pas mis longtemps pour s'adapter!!  ::

----------


## breton67

merci les filles mais a part mon attirance pour les bretons je ne fais rien de plus que vous toutes ,seuleument je causeeeeeee lol 
oui c est mon ti Filou ,une vraie gazelle, , quand il fait sa "grenouille " c est qu il est content , d abord quelques tours de pistes pour se chauffer et apres il fait des metres sur le ventre , mes petits fils sont pliés a chaque fois 
l autre photo sieste avec Tibou ,il faut dire que Filou a de ces pattes ,le matin quand tous les deux font le pitre sur le lit ,il y a interet a se mettre a couvert ;il donne l impression d avoir dix pattes , on croirait les moulins a vent de toute la hollande qui tournent sur le lit
troisieme photo pénurie de paniers , va savoir mais mes épagneuls ont toujours été "collé serré ",j adore les voir ainsi 

merci Maruska mais c est vrai que Filou s est adapté a la vitesse grand V 
je me demande vraiment pourquoi son crétin  maitre n a pas voulu le reprendre ,il est plein de bonne volonté ,calin et en demande d affection , cet homme là m a "refilé " une pépite 
en effet Pauline ils en est fallu de peu 
 ;mais je crois que ton Boomer est une creme aussi , tu n aurais pas une tite photo?? 
Moussy encore merci 
Bambou  était chez le veto il y a 8 jours 
*Déja avant les vacances son poil mais uniquement les poils bruns devenaient fourchus ?? veto en Alsace , lotion , veto dans le sud relotion et rien de mieux au contraire des pellicules a pleines poignées mais uniquement sur les poils bruns? 
cette fois çi une nouvelle lotion et des cachets 
je touche du bois mais je crois qu on tient le bon bout 
je me suis bien gardé de parler de sa rate a la véto ,j avais trop peur  et vu qu a part son coeur tout va bien je préferais faire l autruche ;mais bon la véto a insisté et on a fait l echo  j aurais pu danser de joie , la tache est là mais n a pas bougé 
je crois que c était en avril que cette tache a été vue et si cancer on lui donnait 8 mois .. 
je croise 
la derniere visite j avais bousillé le terre plein devant le cabinet veto et ma roue en meme temps (faut dire que je suis non seuleument étourdie mais aussi un as du volant ) 
cete fois çi demarrage en douceur et en chantant 
mardi reveto pour voir sa peau et Filou va y aller aussi ,malgré les pipettes il se gratte ,pas de puces ?? je pensais qu a la rigueur c étaient des aoutats mais plus en cette saison et puis l une de ses oreilles est a nettoyer chaque jour ? ,j ai beau mettre des gouttes chaque jour rien n y fait 

le probleme ça va etre de le rentrer chez le veto , il m a fichu la honte dans le sud , ,d abord j ai failli prendre l arete du mur du cabinet et ensuite une entrée plus que discrete ; j avais un bras pris dans un manchon donc inutilisable  ;le sac a tenir et un Filou déchainé 
je me suis affalée sur la premiere chaise a coté de la porte en soufflant comme un ane 
un client m a dit qu a ce train là j arriverais sur le ventre lorsque ce sera mon tour 
toute dignité envolée je lui ais demandé de me donner un coup de main ..
alors pour mardi ... a dieu va

----------


## breton67

véto ce matin les fillesd abord une prise de sang a BAMBOU pour son foie , la premiere fois , petits problemes ,mais a la 2 eme tout était ok ,donc elle veut verifier 
je l ai vu tater son bidon est ce que quelque chose clocherait 
?? a nouveau trouille 
Filou pour son oreille ,le pauvre a crié lorsqu elle a voulu aller un peu profond ;donc elle ne peut pas voir ,je le ramene demain ,elle m a dit qu il lui donnerait un calmant mais je pense légere anésthésie puisqu a pres 20 heures plus rien a manger , elle veut faire une biopsie 
 je suis en mode panique , pour les deux , ,
Je ne crois pas l avoir ecrit mais Filou depuis qu il est arrivé a un probleme a une oreille 
il faut la nettoyer tous les jours car chaque jour elle est sale , j avais acheté ce qu il faut mais pas de résultats 
ce matin donc véto , mon pauvre bonhomme a pleuré lorsque la veto a voulu aller unpeu plus loin 
est ce un épilet ? l un de mes bretons avait eu ce probleme , il hurlait ,nous étions en ballade et de suite véto qui lui a retiré 
mais Filou lui n a pas l air d etre gené 
il y a des jours on voudrait ne pas se reveiller 
en ce moment des que j entends biopsie je vois noir et bien sur pour Bambou idem 
Si l une d entre vous a déja eu un probleme pareil?? je sais que chaque cas est différent ,mais voila besoin d etre rassurée 
bonne fin de journée encore

----------


## breton67

ure journée ; ce matin direction véto j arrive et au moment de descendre Filou de la voiture je m aperçois que du chariot dont je me sers pour marcher dépasse le paquet de croquettes que j emporte toujours pour me promener 
pour une fois ce n est pas moi la fautive mais mon homme qui fixe toujours le chariot 
je ne savais plus que faire Filou devait etre a jeun , bon dieu comment mon mari avait il pu passer a coté de cela ? tant pis j avoue au véto que peut etre ?? Filou a mangé quelques croquettes ,d apres moi ^pas grand chose 
tant pis elle me dit qu elle maintient l opération mais qu on lui mettrait un tube pour eviter qu en cas de vomissement il ne s etouffe 
je n étais déja pas trop en forme mais là panique a bord 
La veto me donne les résultats de la prise de sang pour Bambou , qui ne sont pas bons mais m a t elle dit que ce n est pas grave simplement a nouveau des médicaments pendant un mois et recontrole 
Filou lui a eu droit a sa piqure et j ai du le laisser 
je suis rentrée  le museau de travers ,j ai commençé par prendre mes cachets , ,j avale facilement le tout ensemble et il restait un peu d eau dans mon verre et comme je venais de préparer les cachets pour Bambou (je n en suis plus a quelques uns près lol )  j ai mis ceux de Bambou dans la bouche ,je prends une gorgée d eau et a peine l eau dans la bouche ????j ai eu le temps de recracher l eau et les cachets ,  je me serais battue 
ensuite vite chez la kiné , j arrive là bas je m aperçois que j ai emmené avec moi les clefs de la voiture de mon homme , et lui devait aller chercher le petit fils 
je telephonne , pas de réponse (il devait chercher les clefs lol )
je préviens ma belle fille qu elle lui dise ,mais bingo le double des clefs était dans la voiture fermée bien entendu 
je suis revenue plus tot que prévu , donc mon homme a pu arriver a temps a l école 
enfin l heure de chercher Filou , alors il y avait du pus dans l oreille , la veto a prélevé quelques petits "bouts " et m a demandé si je voulais les faire analyser 
d un coté j aurais préferé dire non trop peur comme toujours du résultat; mais d un autre coté je savais que je ne serais pas tranquille 
alors j attends les résultats d ici 10 a 15 jours  
Filou a refusé de monter dans la voiture et une fois a la maison il a fallu le forcer  en descendre 
idem pour remonter dans la maison ,nous nous y sommes mis tous les deux .. 
Le pauvre avait l air totalement perdu  je pense sans exagerer qu il a eu tres peur en se retrouvant dans une cage a nouveau et ne me faisait plus confiance , il a grimpé sur le canapé mais assis droit comme un i refusait de s endormir il penchait sur le coté et une seconde apres il se remettait tout droit , j ai appellé les petits enfants pour qu ils lui fassent ,un  calin ,mais rien il a continué son manege pendant ^plus d une heure , et enfin il s est assoupi 
ce soir tout est rentré dans l ordre et demain j éspere ce ne sera plus qu un vilain souvenir , mais il faisait mal au coeur 
bonne soirée a toutes et merci une fois de plus pour vos gentils messages

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage

----------


## Daysie433

::  *câlins à toute ta petite troupe

* ::  *bonne journée à toi et gros bisous*

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## moussy

voilà ma Sonja tes photos ! les autres un peu plus tard !

----------


## breton67

merci Joelle , la premiere c est Filou le jour ou nous l avons laché ,d abord comme déja dit il a fait quelques tours en courant comme un fadasse puis apres des metres sur le ventre en mode grenouille et puis folle parties de jeux avec Tibou ,cet apres midi j ai viré ces deux lardons sur la terrasse car bonjour les vases ou autres bibelots

----------


## moussy

2 photos supplémentaires de tes monstres !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 les jolies quenottes !!!!!!!!!!!!

 celle là j'adore !

----------


## lili2000

Superbes  :Smile:

----------


## maruska

y a t il un petit fauteuil d'appoint dans un coin pour  toi ou ton mari Sonja?  ::

----------


## breton67

merciiiiiiiiiiiii Joelle :: 
tout est dit ,une petite sieste , et puis mes deux "lardons " en train de jouer , on croirait des chiens enragés , de tres rares fois on entends un petit cri et de suite les deux comperes s arretent pour repartir de plus belle , on voit qu ils sont devenus tres fusionnels 
Maruska malheureusement il y a trop de place maintenant , ,avant je devais prendre Guen sur les genoux pour arriver a me caser , mais malgré tout des fois il faut en pousser un ou deux pour arriver a se caler , surtout filou qui a des pattes interminables lol
Bonne fin de semaine a toutes

----------


## breton67

les jours passent a une allure ,chaque soir je me dis que je vais mettre un mot et autre chose de plus urgent me fait faire faux bond Filou a l air de bien se rétablir ,son oreille est propre ,mais j attends toujours les résultats de la biopsie , ,la veto m avait promis de telephonner car elle aussi trouve que les résultats trainent j y suis retourné accompagnée de FILOU pour qu elle fasse le controle post opératoire 


je ne suis pas passée inaperçue , la ^prochaine fois j y vais en chaussettes pour avoir une meilleure stabilité 
;il faut le voir tirer ,un vrai ,bourrin ,je le tiens carrément au collier mais c est tout juste si je ne suis pas arrivée sur les genoux dans la salle d attente 
j ai ,de la chance que la chaise a coté de la porte soit libre a chaque fois et je prie pour avoir le temps de reprendre ma respiration avant que mon tour n arrive 
la veto a trouvé le truc ,elle ouvre la porte de son cabinet , je m y dirige tant bien que mal en retenant mon fada et puis je le lache , il fonce de lui meme dans le cabinet et hop on referme la porte 
pour rejoindre la voiture a la sortie c est le meme scénario ,il est usant ce loulou 


la prochaine fois il aura droit a un collier que Arden m avait recommandé pour le retour des vacances , a ce moment là avec mon mari il a carrément marché au pas donc ce collier a été mis de coté 
il parait qu avec lui ,les toutous les plus fous marchent au pas , je ne suis pas succeptible mais ras le bol de faire rire et la veto et les clients lol
Bambou lui c est le prochain a retourner chez le veto ;la derniere fois le foie avait a nouveau un petit probleme ; il a eu droit a des cachets , j éspere que ces derniers auront été 
Depuis quelques mois des problemes de peau également surtout des pellicules a n en plus finir juste sur la fin du dos ,le dernier traitement avait enfin donné de bons résultats et voila que ça  ça repart 
je me casse la tete  et il y a quelques jours je me suis demandée si ce ne pouvait etre la faute aux pipettes contre puces et tiques 
les puces pas de problemes mais des tiques il y en a énormément ;a chaque ballade c est une invasion 
Depuis 4 jours avec le froid je suis tranquille 
Bambou a une peau tres fine ,probleme de tyroide aussi .. 
si l une d entre vous a eu un probleme de ce genre , merci de me le faire savoir 
Bambou depuis quelques mois devient boulimique ,jamais il n a volé ,et pourtant il y a quelques jours bing bam et boum dans la cuisine 
;le temps que j arrive mon Bambou avait quasiment avalé des galettes bretonnes au beurre que je venais de faire ; il était comme fou se dépechant d enfourner le maximum , meme systeme que Guen ,sur les pattes de derriere un coup de patte sur le bord du plat et vlan... lol 
souvenirs
Il y a longtemps je promenais mes chiens et ce jour là des touristes allemands faisaient une halte sur le parking  
je demande si je peux lacher mes chiens , pas de problemes ..
Les 8 loulous se ruent hors de la voiture et comme toujours fonçent sur la digue 
enfin les 8 ,non les 7 .. Guen lui pendant que je tapais la causette avait fait demi tour et tout a coup le voila qui sort du camping car un énorme sandwich dans la gueule  .. fou rire géneral (c étaient des gens vraiment gentils ) Guen avait parait il choisi le plus gros morceaux 
il était d un sans gene .. 
cette semaine un bateau de touristes (des petits paquebots ) était arreté ,mes chiens étaient déja loin quand des bus sont arrivés pour chercher les passagers 
Tibou et Filou ont décollé  au quart de tour ,meme pas la peine d appeller , aucune chance qu ils n écoutent , ils ont tourné autour des touristes se sont fait caresser et ne voila t il pas que de loin je vois Filou monte dans le bus 
Celui là comme Guen aucun complexe ;il montait redescendait ,il devait s amuser comme un petit fou , ,je ne bougeais pas trop embetée pour y aller 
heureusement qu il a fini par revenir  heureux comme un roi ,il est comme Guen quand il court les oreilles et les pattes partent dans tous les sens lol
sans commentaires Filou il est Filou il restera

----------


## lorette65

Gros câlins à mon Filou  et gros bisous à toi ma Sonja

----------


## breton67

je ne te dirais jamais assez merci Lorette pour m avoir offert ce petit monstre et en plus me l avoir ramené chez moi ; j aurais du prendre a nouveau l avion et je suis phobique de cet engin 
aujourd hui entre deux parties de jeux (ils n ont pas été se  promener ;le vent glacial un brouillard a couper au couteau) ils avaient Tibou et lui de l énergie a revendre ,il a squatté la cuisine, le temps des gateaux de Noel est revenu et ma foi le pti gars du Sud les odeurs de cannelle et autres il aime

----------


## breton67

ma veto vient d appeller résultats de la biopsie ,il y a des cellules cancéreuses 
je suis anéantie , elle dit ne pas comprendre lors de la visite de controle elle n a rien vu ............. j y retourne demain apres midi j ai si peur

----------


## Wilo

c'est pas vrai !! mais comment n'a t'elle pu rien voir !!

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage ...

----------


## breton67

Filou a bien une tumeur dans l oreille je suis anéantie une fois de plus ,pauvre petit bonhomme il a une telle envie de vivre cela fait 6 mois que nous l avons et il faut le voir s eclater on dirait chaque jour qu il vient de sortir pour la 1 ere fois de son chenil 
il sera opéré mardi le 13 ,je creve de peur , peur qu il ne puisses etre sauvé , peur de la douleur qu il va avoir enfin une liste de peurs 
j aurais aimé le faire opérer de suite mais c est une chirurgie tres lourde ,le cabinet véto pourrait le faire mais ils m ont indiqué une clinique qui ne pratique que des opérations ,il faut passer par un véterinaire pour y aller il va de soi que nous avons pris cette option ,je veux qu il s en sorte  d apres ma veto je my suis prise a temps? mais depuis quand est elle là cette tumeur ?? personne ne peut le savoir 
d apres le peu dont je me rappelle (j étais assommée et dans ces cas là je deviens sourde )cette saleté aurait 1 cm et les contours seraient nets ,malgré tout avant d etre opéré on lui fera un scanner ceci pour eviter le cout de l opération s il était trop tard 
je m accroche a ce qu a dit ma veto qu elle était confiante ,je me dis qu elle ne s avançerait pas si elle n y croyait pas  
les jours a venir .. bon sang j aimerais qu une fois la poisse me lache un peu

- - - Mise à jour - - -

voila le lien de son opération 
http://www.fregis.com/infos_sante_pathologie_chien_detail.php?entree=loc  alisation&mod=cutane&id=402

----------


## poppo

Sonja, regarde cette phrase: Les tumeurs du conduit auditif sont une autre indication de l’intervention chirurgicale. Chez le chien, la chirurgie peut être curative pour un cancer malin du conduit auditif (adénocarcinome ou céruminome), si la tumeur n’a pas envahi le cartilage ou la bulle tympanique.

Comme disait ton vétérinaire le tumeur n'a pas l'air de s'être répandue , il est net et circonscrit. Donc de GRANDES chances que cette saleté ne se trouve que a cet endroit et qu'ils peuvent l'enlever. Tu t'y es pris a temps, les jours vont être longue jusqu'a mardi mais il y a bonne espoir. 

Une ééééénorme bisou!

----------


## breton67

merci Ma Pauline , je t embrasse tres fort , je n oublie pas toutes les autres qui par mails ou sur ce post sont toujours là dans les coups durs 
merci

----------


## Daysie433

*le lien ne fonctionne pas, je le remets ci-dessous :

*http://www.fregis.com/infos_sante_pa...=cutane&id=402

 :: *gros bisous SONJA*

----------


## teuleu

le scanner c'est juste avant l'opération ? Ils ne peuvent pas le faire aujourd'hui ou samedi ou lundi ? 

si ce n'est pas répandu  et cela semble être le cas , le scanner va  le confirmer ,  donc si ce n'est pas répandu  aprés l'opération tout sera réglé , tout  ira bien 
plein de bises

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage Sonja pas facile ...
Pour le scanner (pour répondre à Teuleu), il faut une anesthésie générale donc je pense qu'ils vont faire la chirurgie dans la foulée pour éviter une 2ème anesthesie ...

----------


## breton67

en effet Lili  le scanner sera fait juste avant car vu le prix de l opération s il s avere que c est trop tard l opération serait annulée ,il faut que je me sorte cela de la tete ou je vais devenir cinglée ,il faut qu il s en sorte et il va s en sortir

----------


## lili2000

on croise tout Sonja ...

----------


## Vegane7

On pense très fort à ton Filou très chère Sonja... et on croise tout.

Mille baisers à la formidable personne que tu es, si gentille et généreuse, ainsi qu'à tes petits protégés.

----------


## breton67

comment ne pas garder le moral avec tous vos messages d encouragement 
ils m aident énormément 
merci

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Je pense fort à toi et à ton adorable Filou, ne perds pas courage. 

Vous êtes tous les deux dans mes pensées

----------


## breton67

demain matin  Petit Filou s en va se faire opérer ,l ambiance n est pas tres gaie ce soir ,heureusement mon mari va me conduire  
il y a deux jours l ancienne directrice de la SPA de Strasbourg une dame d une tres grande gentillesse m a envoyé ce mail 

oucou Sonia,comme j avais un repas avec mes anciennes copines de la spa,je me suis renseignée sur la clinique de la Meinau,il parait que les chirurgiens sont les meilleurs,il ne font que les grandes operations,et il faut etre recommandé par son veterinaire sinon on n a pas acces,donc toutes les chances de reussite sont assurees,mes meilleurs voeux de guerison pour  le petit filou
a demain j éspere pour de bonnes nouvelles

----------


## lili2000

On continue de croiser les doigts ...
Fait lui une grosse caresse de ma part avant de le laisser au véto

----------


## Daysie433

*Pensées émues pour Sonja et son petit Filou 
Je pense très fort à vous deux ce matin, tout va bien se passer....courage*  ::

----------


## maruska

Mon Dieu, mon post était resté muet! Je me joins à tous vos messages d'espoir et de tendresse pour, à mon tour, ajouter toutes mes ondes positives pour que petit Filou traverse victorieusement cette dure épreuve et te fasse plein de bêtises dès qu'il sera remis!! Courage chère Sonja! Surtout il faut y croire!
Un énorme bisou à une fée des animaux!

----------


## breton67

je viens de rentrer j aurais aimé rester pour les résultats du scanner mais trop de monde et bien sur beaucoup de loulous et 5 d entre eux attendaient pour passer un scanner avant Filou 
j ai été reçue par un medecin lequel m a donc éxpliqué que le scanner permettrait de dire si l opération vaut d etre tentée il m a bien sur fait peur en parlant du risque d anésthésie,me disant que le maximum serait fait mais pas d acharnement , que Filou risquait une paralysie faciale qui serait temporaire dans la plupart des cas ou serait définitive  bon sang les nerfs en prennent un coup j attends maintenant l appel pour le scanner en éspérant oui qu on pourra l opérer  apres bien sur l opération 
pendant trois semaines pas de ballade ou en laisse et pas dejeux avec son ti copain 
je vous tiendrais au courant merci,our mon bonhomme ,pauvre il a fait la bis
ea tous les medecins et infirmières

----------


## maruska

cette attente est terrible pour les nerfs!

"pendant trois semaines pas de ballade ou en laisse et pas de jeux avec son ti copain!" ...et bien si ce n'est que cela, ce ne sera pas le plus grave! Gardons espoir!  ::  ::

----------


## Vegane7

JE PENSE TRÈS TRÈS TRÈS FORT À FILOU ET TOI

----------


## breton67

toujours aucune nouvelle ,j ai perdu patience et j ai  appellé mais "on " m a répondu qu il y avait eu deux urgences , que le scanner était soit en train d etre fait soit qu il va etre fait et( qu on m appellera  c était il y a deux heures j attends toujours ,là les nerfs prennent un coup 
pas de stress m avait on dit lors de ma maladie .. 
je finis paer me demander s il sera opéré aujourd hui ?? 
le medecin qui m a reçue a parlé d apres les résultats de chimio , rien que d entendre ce mot ::  ,mais comme dit popo il faut prendre les choses les unes apres les autres 
je continue d attendre

----------


## Vegane7

Stress déconseillé effectivement... Essaie de t'allonger, mets de la musique douce...

----------


## breton67

ça y est                     ...... je continuais d attendre ,celles qui ont vecu cela doivent savoir a quel point on peut craquer 
j avais l intention d appeller ma veto pour qu elle aille aux nouvelles , mais ma soeur m a conseillé au risque de passer pour une schieuse d appeller et secouer un peu la personne au telephonne 
bien sur réponse on vous appellera ,j ai explique que depuis ce matin j attends de savoir si mon chien pouvait etre opéré et qu a l heure qu il est je ne sais meme pas si l opération aura encore lieu aujourd hui 
qu également j étais malade et que trois de mes loulous sont partis l un apres l autre de cette saleté 
du coup :je vais voir de suite 
deux minutes plus tard ele m apprenait que Filou était sur la table d opération et je n avais pas fini de taper un nmail que le telephonne sonnait pour me dire que mon bonhomme était en phase de réveil et que le chirurgien avait tout enlevé
 je vais me remettre de cette foutue journée ,pour le moment je ne veux pas penser plus loin on verra ,juste récuperer mon petit breton

merci mais un immense merci pour vos soutiens que ce soit sur ce post par telephonne ou mails ,je vous embrasse bien fort 
a tous

----------


## Daysie433

::  *bonne convalescence à ton petit Filou d'amour 

et toi Sonja décompresse un peu et repose toi de toutes ces émotions 
gros bisous*  ::

----------


## maruska

quel bonheur  de lire ces lignes! Quelle journée terrible pour toi chère Sonja!
Repose-toi bien ce soir en attendant d'aller récupérer demain ton petit Filou!  ::

----------


## breton67



----------


## maruska

ouf! un peu de douceur cela fait du bien au moral!

----------


## lili2000

Contente qu'il ait pu être opéré  :Smile: 
Dommage par contre qu'il ne t'ait pas prévenu tout de suite du résultat du scanner pour te rassurer
tu sais quand tu vas le récupérer ?

----------


## lili2000

Bonjour Sonja
J'espère que la nuit s'est bien passée.
Un peu rassurée ?
Gros bisous à toi et tes loulous 

PS : comme tu es d'Alsace, tu connaitrais quelqu'un pour garder un pigeon trouvé pendant les fêtes :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...ml#post2923561 :

Edit : Xaros serait dispo, je ne sais pas ce qui va être fait du coup mais des solutions se profilent  :Smile:

----------


## breton67

un jour de retard j en suis désolée , mais hier j ai répondu aux mails et puis je pense que la tension retombait et plus ou moins j étais sur le carreau ,meme ce matin totalement lessivée 
je vous donne donc les nouvelles d hier ;mais aujourd hui_ Filou va bien juste un peu de sang qui suinte mais le chirurgien m avait prévenu c est normal un peu de betadine et ça ira ,il est bien sur sous médicaments et pour l infection et pour la douleur
  mais Filou il est et filou il restera 
j en ais eu des titis d opérés qui a chaque fois avaient cette satanée collerette ,mais aucun jamais n avait réussi a l enlever 

je ne sais pourquoi je me méfiais et j avais prévenu mon mari qu il serait de corvées pour les courses pendant 15 jours ,ça tombe un peu mal vu les fetes mais il y nous mon fils ma belle fille et les petits alors on fera comme on pourra 

je vais dans la salle de bain me donner deux coups de brosse meme pas deux minutes reviens a la cuisine et qui c est qui est piqué au milieu de la piece fier comme un coq : mon Filou sans sa collerette 
je crois avoir hurlé de peur ,j avais du mal a lui remettre peur de toucher l oreille opérée et l autre qui ne voulait pas passer lol ,je me suis débrouillée comme un pied mais il a son carcan 
Là du coup meme pas la peine d éspérer sortir le nez sans lui 
demain j ai kiné et mon mari va chercher les gamins a l école ,je vais crever de trouille 
le chirurgien a bien précisé que si nous avions envie de le revoir il suffira d enlever la collerette et nous serions de retour chez lui 
mignon le chirurgien mais  non , je croise les doigts 
il m a fait un grand plaisir ce chirurgien en me disant que Filou était un bon ptit gars je cranais mais normal c est un petit breton lol
alors un copié collé d hier 

et voila je suis de retour et avec moi ce qui sera mon plus beau cadeau de Noel ,mon petit Filou , il est encore un peu "secoué " bien sur cette satanée collerette y est pour beaucouple chirurgien nous a bien expliqué ou quand et pourquoi mais j ai retenu l essentiel ,il a gratté tres loin pour etre sur de tout enlever ce qui fait que Filou est sourd d une oreille (il entendra toujours mieux que moi ) de toute façon il n écoute pas alors .. pas de grosses ballades une demie heure par jour pendant une quinzaine ,pas de jeux non plus ce ne va pas etre évident et les ballades en laisse ,mon homme va s y coller ???
il n a pas eu (ce qui aurait pu arriver une paralysie du coté opéré rien non plus du coté de l oeil 
bien sur une biopsie a été faite a nouveau mais le chirurgien a vraiment l air d etre confiant ,les poumons idem pas de métastases ,je vous livre les infos comme elles me reviennent  dans la voiture il gemissait de temps en temps il doit avoir un peu mal mon p tit loup , pour aujourd hui il a sa dose d anti douleurs et ensuite pendant 10 jours anti inflamatoire et anti infectieux 
il a l air d un petit punck la moitié du crane et l oreille totalement rasées, 
dans 15 jours on lui enlevera certains fils les autres s enleveront d eux meme , 
voila on va ésperer que plus rien ne reste de cette saleté et reprendre cahin caha notre petite vie  merci du fond du coeur pour vos mails de soutien hier , c est qui l andouille qui a dit que l amitié virtuelle n existait pas?? 
Cette nuit mon mari a insisté pour que je dorme dans la chambre , je me méfiais car des bisous a la collerette en pleine figure quand on dort c est un bonheur je crois l avoir dit Guen était un spécialiste
alors tant pis j ,ai tente le coup Filou n a pas bougé , un peu pataugé le temps de trouver sa place et puis il s est endormi sa patte dans ma main ,au moins je sentais des qu il remuait un peu donc pas de betises; c est fou ce qu il est tactile il a un besoin viscéral d etre tenu 
c est Tibou qui a fait l andouille 
Ces derniers temps vers 5 heures du matin il demande a sortir et il faut se dépecher car il est bavard des qu il ouvre unoeil il cause 
l ennui c est que 4 fois sur 5 lorsque je me leve il se contente de sauter sur mon oreiller et demerde toi moman pour te coucher 
ce matin c est mon mari qui me sachant vraiment a plat s est levé ,  moi comme un couillon j en profite pour me retourner et hop Tibou sur mon oreiller 
mon homme se recouche et qui c est l andouille qui se retrouve coinçée sans oreiller ?? 
je souffre de vertiges alors coucher a plat ce n est pas le Pérou mais tant pis de sentir mes loulous contre moi apres avoir eu si peur on a l impression de flotter un bonheur 
Lili une solution a t elle été trouvée pour ce pigeon , je vais voir sur ton lien sitot ce message envoyé 
pour ce qui est de prévenir je pense qu une bourde a été faite  ,la derniere personne a fait ce qu il fallait et s est levée pour aller aux nouvelles ,je me demande meme vu la durée entre les deux coups de fils si mon Filou n était pas déja sorti de la salle d opération?? 
c est passé mais cela mù aurait evité une grosse angoisse 
d ailleurs un peu avant 20 heures la meme personne m a rappellée pour me dire que mon bonhomme avait mangé un  peu et allait faire sa petite nuit 
Manger ?? il faut laisser passer des heures avant de donner quoi que ce soit a manger a un opéré ,donc a coup sur "on " a completement zappé de me prévenir , tant pis l essentiel est que tout soit terminé ,j éspere 
bonne soirée a tous

----------


## Daysie433

*ah nos petits ce qu'ils nous en font voir de toutes les couleurs*  :: 
*mais quel soulagement quand on les récupère en meilleure santé,
on les aime tellement nos petits*  :: *alors que d'autres les abandonnent lâchement
pour la collerette, moi pour ma chatonne Lucy j'avais serré avec un ruban car elle aussi l'enlevait
essaie de te reposer à présent après tout ce stress
gros bisous Sonja et caresses à tes petits*  ::

----------


## breton67

encore un peu de patience et puis le 29 on enleve cette fichue collerette a Filou 
c est une catastrophe sur pattes ce breton ::  
il ne peut faire doucement il faut qu il passe devant les deux autres et que je te cogne et que je fonçe quand meme 
tout ce qui est succeptible de casser est en hauteur , 
mon fils a choisi le bon moment pour refaire le couloir  donc certaines portes sont décrochées ,bien sur avec sa collerette Filou fait des miracles ,il a trouvé moyen de mettre les pattes dans le couvercle de la peinture :: 

il a vraiment besoin de se défouler ,deux couvertures en ont fait les frais *
pour la ballade mon mari le tient en laisse avec une longe ,mais il a vite compris qu il fallait raccourcir cette derniere ::  

ce matin j entrouve la portiere de la voiture pour essayer de le choper par le collier et lui mettre la longe, ce bourrin a fonçé ,je me suis pris le morceau cassé de la collerette dans le cou , sous l effet de la douleur j ai laché prise  et mon couillon de Filou s est littérallement envolé ,il ne touchait plus terre et tu peux te faire peter les cordes vocales .......... il a fait plusieurs fois l aller et le retour sur la digue et lorsqu il ma vu donner une gaterie a Bambou il s est arreté et hop en laisse ::  
on se sent ridicule a le voir passer devant soi telle une fusée ............ a part les couvertures il a fait tres fort aujourd hui  
hier mes enfants m ont offert deux jolis colliers des pendentifs en verre , vraiment ravissants 

je passe la journée a remettre la maison en ordre et je pose ces deux colliers sur une table basse histoire de les admirer 
A ce moment Bambou réclame un gateau ,je me leve et dans la foulée ce grand crétin de FILOU collerette au tour du cou saute histoire d arriver le premier 
ça n a pas raté les deux colliers ont valdingué et le plus beau est en morceaux ::  ::  ::  
ce ne sont que des petits bijoux pas chers mais franchement ils m avaient vraiment plus 
je l aurais étranglé mon Filou ,bon sang la colere .. ::  ::  mais toujours pareil  c est comme le lait la colere monte et redescends aussi vite 

il va falloir que je me débrouille pour retrouver le meme que celui qui est cassé ,pas evident car pour Noel c était un petit Stand dans la galerie marchande d un hyper marché 
Demain en Alsace c est férié mais le 27 je fonce en priant que ces vendeurs soient encore sur place et ni vu ni connu j éspere retrouver le meme 
 il a vraiment le diable aux fesses , pas fichu de passer devant moi ,a chaque fois je me prends le "coquelicot"( la collerette est rose ) dans l arriere des jambes , mais des qu un autre loulou bouge là il faut qu il passe devant 
quand nous rentrons de ballade ils ont pris l habitude de reçevoir un batonnet de crabe , il y a un petit frigo a la cave , la porte de la piece n est pas tres grande , et Bambou s était déja engagé et qui c est qui passe devant comme un bourrin ..Filou et qui s est pris la poignée de la porte dans le bras ?? bobonne et ça m a fait un mal de chien 
Lorette je t en ferais bien un colis et retour mais l ennui c est que le chemin serait long pour aller le rechercher lol :: 
je rigole bien sur on y tient trop a notre petit bourrin ::  :: 
Moi qui trouvait la maison trop calme...............

bon Noel encore

----------


## lili2000

Bonsoir Sonja
Il faut voir le bon coté de chose, il est en forme  :Smile: 
Bon en vrai, j'ai connu les chiens destructeur et dynamiques : pas facile de rester calme mais on finit toujours par leur pardonner ...
Il a moins mal ?
Allez pense qu'au nouvel an il ne devrait plus avoir de collerette çà va déjà limiter les dégâts

----------


## breton67

c est vrai Lili qu avec mon petit Guen question conneries .......;mais dieu qu il me manque , non il n est pas possible de leur garder rancune , et ce Filou là il a un regard... il n a plus mal plus du tout le dernier cachet pour la douleur c était hier et franchement il pete la forme lol ::  
allez tout le monde va aller dormir ,bonne nuit

----------


## arden56

Les nouvelles de Filou ma Breton  ???

----------


## breton67

Il va bien Filou plus de fil juste quelques petites croutes mais cela fait bizarre il n y a plus d ouverture dans l oreille  Hier soir nous avons définitivement viré le coquelicot qui lui servait de collerette 
oh qu il était heureux et nous deux alors ,finis les bisous en pleine nuit ,un bonheur de se prendre ce chapeau dans la figure
je vais voir si Moussy peut me mettre des photos ::  
Le 10 c est Bambou qui repart chez le veto ,a nouveau l angoisse ,mon pauvre petit accumule :  le coeur , la thyroide ,la tache sur la rate et le foie qui lui fait des misères alors ......... stress a nouveau vus les examens 
on croise .... 

la fleur aux dents un petit messager pour vous souhaiter a tous le meilleur tout au long de l année

----------


## arden56

Filou le casse tout, le pousse toi j'arrive, ... ne pouvait QUE se remettre ! et sans lampadaire/coquelicot, que de bisous à récupérer...

Pour Bambou, on positive !! ça va aller !!! on y croit !!!!

----------


## moussy

Pas de soucis pour les photos ! Envoie moi ça !

Elle a raison Arden ! Pour Bambou ça va aller !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## moussy

Celle-ci j'adore ! Tibou et son air malheur et Filou appuyé sur son dos !

Voilà pour cette série ma Sonja !

----------


## arden56

Pauv Tibou !!! Sonja, 1 seul remède pour lui remettre du plaisir dans les yeux, LA BOITE A GATEAUX !!!! et sans rechigner ! Pauvre Tibou tout triste !! Quelques biscuits lui remonteront le moral !!!! Même Filou est d'accord avec moi, ca j'en suis sure.

----------


## moussy

Et en voilà une autre !



J'ai failli l'oublier celle-là !

----------


## moussy

C'est la crise du logement pour ces 2 toutous obligés de partager un panier ? T'as pas honte ? Maitresse indigne va ! 



En voila 2 de plus !

Bon j'arrête pour ce soir ! Il y a ici un toutou qui réclame pour aller se coucher ! Eh oui depuis qu'il est malade Mr Rusco dort dans notre chambre !

----------


## breton67

hihi mdr Arden et moussy 
Moussy merci une fois de plus ;je croise tres fort les doigts pour Rusco ,mets nous une jolie photo de ton petit bout?? 
Arden les gateaux ça oui ,mais le jour ou la photo etait prise meme le gateau ,  il l a refusé mon Tibou 
sans doute une Gastro ,je ne sais plus combien de fois il a demandé a sortir la nuit ,
Les Loulous c est un peu comme les enfants ,ils tombent malade les dimanches et les nuits 
Avec Petit Bout j ai fini ma nuit sur le canapé ,mais il va mieux  
sur la photo c est Filou qui console son copain 
les photos avec la collerette on dirait un petit braque d un coté et de l autre un épagneul ;mais les poils repoussent déja 
Moussy mauvaise langue ::  :: des paniers il y en a tant et plus mais ces deux là sont vraiment scotchés l un a l autre ,comme avant déja Tibou avec mon pauvre Goupil 
l une des photos Filou avec son coquelicot qui attends que s ouvre la porte 
Ah l hiver ....l un rentre ,deux sortent ,puis un revient ,tu t asseois et deux secondes apres... 
et bien sur a nouveau Filou heureux d etre libre ,les oreilles au vent 
merci encore Moussy

----------


## moussy

Alors il a dit quoi le véto pour ton joli Bambou  ?

----------


## breton67

allez une fois de plus un pavé , j ai beau faire essayer de supprimer suis une bavarde incorrigible 
visite pour Bambou
dure matinée a l arrivée prise de sang pour controle du foie et de la thyroide 
pour le foie le résultat n a pas été trop long a ttendre ,pas mieux mais pas pire donc on continue le traitement avec un médicament supplementaire 
un peu d infection la veto pense que cela provient des dents ,on ne peut détartrer vu l état de son coeur ,donc des cachets en plus claveseptin 
ensuite les résultats de la thyroide sont arrivés , bonne nouvelle stable aussi 
apres echo de la rate ,bonne nouvelle la tache est là mais ne bouge pas 
 ensuite pour le coeur , d apres la véto au pif hein le souffle serait stable ,  mais elle prévoit une echocardiaque pour etre sure (j attends qu elle m appelle pour me fixer un rendez vous vu que ce n est pas elle qui s en charge mais une spécialiste extérieure au cabinet )
là probleme mon Bambou aurait un debut  d  oedeme pulmonaire , 
la veto m a dit de ne pas m affoler ,j ai du changer de couleur 
l echo caridia machin definira exactement ;pour le moment il a jusqu a cet examen un diurétique a prendre posologie comme pour un chat donc tres leger 


 j avais déja fait mon cheque lorsqu elle me dit qu en faisant l echo elle avait senti que Bambou se crispait lors de certains attouchements ; ,je me suis rassise plus de jambes mais mùe dit elle aujourd hui il y avait au cabinet une osthéopate pour chiens alors est ce que je serais d accord pour qu elle voye Bambou 
Bien sur que oui 
, la personne est arrivée et de suite a trouvé là ou mon petit avait mal , je ne suis meme pas fichue de dire pourquoi mais en effet des qu elle l a touchée il a sursauté donc apres l echo du coeur Bambou aura droit a des séances pour ses douleurs
je n ais pas hésité d une   parce que du premier coup elle a trouvé les points sensibles ,de deux il a deux medicaments pour le foie ,plus pour la thyroide plus pour le coeur ,le diurétique et enfin pour la petite infection ,cela en fait beaucoup , je vois moi meme avec mes 13 cachets journaliers que par moment mon estomac rale (jamais content celui là )
lorsque l osthéopate est sortie ma veto ma dit qu elle meme était plutot carthésienne et n y croyait pas trop au départ mais que depuis qu elle l a vu a l oeuvre elle a changé sa façon de voir car l ostheopathe a de bons résutats sur les loulous soignés 
je sentais bien que quelque chose ne tournait pas rond , je connais mon Bambou et je m en veux tout en sachant que je n y peux rien ,j ai dépensé une fortune chez le veto pour lui 
 j avais rendez vous le 10 suite a un petit accident de voiture pour mon mari ,il y avait du verglas et un petit jeune a dérapé et boum 
peu de dégats mais comme je conduis comme un chef mon mari m a dit qu il me conduirait chez le veto ; bizarre apres toutes ces années il ne me fait pas confiance ,on se demande pourquoi lol , mes chiens montent toujours avec moi?? 
Au moment de partir le college de mon petit fils appelle , ce dernier pauvre gamin est migraineux et il faisait une grosse crise 
donc j ai annulé le rendez vous pour Bambou 
Peut etre cela devait il se passer ainsi ,je n aurais pas vu l osthéopate si j étais allée au premier rendez vous 


le hasard fait bien les choses parfois , :Stick Out Tongue: our Filou , par exemple , j avais porté mon choix sur un papy de 11 ans avec 10 ans de box , , cette andouille de directrice du refuge m a laissé mariner pendant 8 jours et malgré photos et historique de chacun de mes petits dont deux mordeurs que j ai gardé quand meme (et qui se sont calmés par la suite) elle a refusé pour finir l adoption 
j étais secouée a un point et puis Lorette ayant fait diffuser pour Filou j ai adopté ce petit chameau  
Filou serait mort de son cancer c est sur , un cancer dans une oreille alors que le loulou pétait la forme ???? il a fallu qu il tombe sur moi qui ait la manie des oreilles propres
peut etre était ce ecrit??? ,alors je croise pour mon Bambou 
bonne soirée a vous

----------


## lili2000

Merci pour ces nouvelles  :Smile: 
Plutôt bonnes en plus  ::

----------


## papillon68

merci pour les nouvelles Sonja , tu pourras lui donner les Furozemide de ton z'homme pour l'oedeme pulmonaire , faut juste regarder les mg , s'il t'en faut j'en ai , c'est moins cher que chez le véto 

gros bisous <3

----------


## arden56

Les pavés de bonnes nouvelles, nous on prend toujours !!!  

et même pas de photo ...   faut toujours pleurer ... pourtant notre Sonja nationale elle en a des belles !!! si si j'ai vu !! Ils sont craquants ses monstres !!! De vrais anges  !! (bon bien déchus pour certains, trop coquins pour rester anges,) mais si craquants ! !! oh et ils adorent emprunter les gâteaux  !!! entre autre !

----------


## breton67

merci les filles toujours chaud au coeur de lire les commentaires 
merci Papillon c est vrai que les medicaments sont vraiment trop chers 
pour le coeur 73 euros pour le foie 90 euros plus pour le foie un médicament humain 
les labos se font vraiment ,...je cherche le mot pour rester polie ,enfin ils gagnent vraiment bien leur vie 
Ce qui m enerve le plus les expériences sont faites sur des animaux et en plus pour soigner les notres nous les payons un prix fort ,là quelque chose ne tourne pas rond 
Sont beaux mes loulous oui Arden mais une certaine Coockie pas cvialaine non plus lol ,et j attends la photo de Rusco????????????

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et zut  :Stick Out Tongue: as vilaine  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*et moi SONJA j'attends ta photo à toi*  :: '

*faut faire vite sinon je vais mourir avant de t'avoir vue et ça sera un regret éternel*  :: 

*allez belle Alsacienne j'attends*  ::

----------


## breton67

Monique je sais que tu en as envie de cette foutue photo lol mais ça ne fait que quelques années,? :: faut pas pousser mamie lol ;les tites vieilles c est fragile , 
un de ces jours promis croix de fer croix.......
gros bisous ::

----------


## Daysie433

*quelques années ?? tu rigoles, cela fait plus de 8  ans que j'attends de savoir comment tu es
allez j'attends ça comme cadeau d'anniversaire*  ::

----------


## moussy

J' ai une ou deux photos de Sonja prises dans le Lot et Garonne  Je peux les mettre si vous voulez .....!!!!!!

Elle arrive celle de Rusco  Sonja ! Là c'est l'heure de sa gamelle !

----------


## Daysie433

> J' ai une ou deux photos de Sonja prises dans le Lot et Garonne  Je peux les mettre si vous voulez .....!!!!!!
> 
> Elle arrive celle de Rusco  Sonja ! Là c'est l'heure de sa gamelle !


mp-moussy

----------


## moussy

Tiens ma Sonja en voilà des photos de ma bestiole mais elles datent de septembre lors de notre séjour en Normandie !


Il va falloir que je fasse une nouvelle séance photo avec mon modèle préféré (forcément y a que lui !)



   Sa majesté Rusco dans toute sa splendeur !

----------


## Daysie433

*oh la la ce qu'il est beau le Rusco*  ::

----------


## breton67

le portrait craché de mon Milou ;et gentil en plus Rusco un amour 
Moussy , il a l air d etre tout grand alors que c est un tout petit bouchon lol

- - - Mise à jour - - -

un appel a l aide svp 



Meryl Pinque

13 janvier, 14:37





Mise à jour 10/1/17 : BACCHUS, à qui on vient de détecter des métastases aux reins, doit absolument trouver une famille pour terminer ses vieux jours bien au chaud. L'idée qu'il puisse mourir dans son box, seul, aveugle et malade, est insupportable ! 
CONTACT UNIQUE : le refuge au 01 47 98 57 40 
Email : gennevilliers@la-spa.fr 

SOS PANIER-RETRAITE pour BACCHUS, gentil Berger Allemand de 10 ans, lâchement abandonné (actuellement dans le dpt 92) ! 

"SOS POUR BACCHUS ! 
C'est un grand cri du cœur que nous lançons pour Bacchus aujourd'hui. A plus de 10 ans, il a été lâchement abandonné sur la voie publique après toute une vie de bons et loyaux services. Et nul doute que cette vie n'a pas été que joyeuse... 
Bacchus est quasiment aveugle et souffre d'arthrose comme beaucoup de chiens de son âge. 
Il redécouvre la vie au refuge et n'a aucune rancœur envers l'humain : il apprécie le confort d'un panier chaud et d'une gamelle bien remplie, et tous les câlins qu'il reçoit de la part des salariés et des bénévoles du refuge. Malheureusement, ce n'est pas suffisant, Bacchus est en fin de vie et ne mérite pas de la finir seul dans un box. Il ne demande pas grand-chose : de la chaleur, de l'amour, de l'attention et ce sera le plus heureux des chiens ! 
Ouvrez-lui votre cœur, il sera un soleil dans votre vie ! Offrez-lui ce petit miracle qu'il mérite tant." 

RACE: Berger Allemand 
SEXE: Mâle 
DATE NAISSANCE: 04/2006 
SAUVETAGE : Oui (frais d'adoption = don libre) 

Fiche refuge : http://la-spa.fr/adopter-animaux/ado...bacchus-286245 

FB de base avec photos : https://www.facebook.com/refugespage...00173393379825


Mise à jour 10/1/17 : BACCHUS, à qui on vient de détecter des métastases aux reins, doit absolument ...












J’aime




Commenter




Partager



















*Afficher sur Facebook*




*Modifier les paramètres d’e-mail*

----------


## moussy

le portrait craché de mon Milou ;et gentil en plus Rusco un amour 
 Moussy , il a l air d etre tout grand alors que c est un tout petit bouchon lol

Je sais que Rusco et ton Milou se ressemble énormément ! Envoie moi une photo de ton Milou SVP !

Pour la taille c'est ce que je me suis dit aussi en le voyant pour la première fois ! Il est tout petit ! Mais tu connais mon cher et tendre têtu comme un troupeau de mule c'était lui ou rien !

----------


## breton67

cet apres midi véto pour Bambou enfin rere véto Bambou a un souffle au coeur ,la thyroide qui n est pas bonne , et depuis cet été j ai essayé trois traitements en lotion plus des cachets car sa peau produit des pellicules ,c est impressionnant on dirait de la neige ,il a le poil brun et blanc et uniquement les poils bruns sont vilains et les pellicules elles aussi sur ces derniers 
Les blancs comme de la soie 
depuis le printemps dernier une tache sur la rate qui necessite un suivi et depuis l automne également un traitement pour le foie  depuis cet été il est fatigué rien ne l interresse plus a part une ballade et manger ,il ne mange plus il dévore  , réclame continuellement , il a également les pattes arrières qui flanchent ,d accord j ai du carrelage mais je le vois devenir maladroit a l extérieur 

Aujourd hui il avait droit a une echocariographie 
c est une specialiste qui vient au cabinet car elle a le matériel haut de gamme 
la bonne nouvelle me dit elle le souffle est stable donc on continue le meme médicament 
Par contre m a t elle dit ma veto avec tous les bobos énonçés plus haut car bien sur je la saoule avec chaque "truc " qui me semble anormal 
 soupçonne que mon petit puisses avoir la maladie de Cushing
Et vlan mon loulou a bien cette saleté 
tous les indices concordent ,la fatigue , les pellicules le ventre gonflé ;la perte musculaire ........ 
l ennui c est que Bambou n a qu une glande sur deux de malade et au lieu d etre une bonne nouvelle c est le contraire 
trop technique a expliquer mais cela est plus compliqué pour les soins 
il n y a qu un médicament qui puisses aider 
d apres ma veto un chien soigné recemment pour cette saleté est carrément revigoré ,sa maitresse est aux anges  
Il n y a plus qu a ésperer que pour Bambou le médicament agisse ,au pire il aidera un peu quand meme 
il va y avoir pas mal de prises de sang pour surveiller et trouver la bonne posologie , par la suite les controles seront plus espacés 
là j attends que ma véto appelle pour un dernier résultat 
Si vous avez eu ce probleme ou l un de vos contacts svp je prends tous les conseils ,merci d avance

PS ma veto vient d appeller effectivement c est bien cela et les valeurs sont tres elevées ,elle a commandé le médicament et l aura samedi

----------


## Daysie433

:: *courage Sonja pour toi et ton petit Bambou*  ::

----------


## epagneul

Quel courage votre Bambou ! Grâce à tellement d'amour de votre part. Il revient de loin.
Bravo !
Vive les épagneuls

----------

